# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ** السِّمْطُ الجامع لما يَعِنُّ من خاطر لامع ... متجدد

## أم هانئ

1- الشــر ليس إليـــــــك 

سبحانك لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك .



*(( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ليجزي الذين أساءوا بما عملوا* 
*ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى .))*

*سورة النجم / الآية 31* 



*** سمعت يوما تلك الآية ، تُتلى بصوت رخيم يدعو إلى التدبر و الهداية :*


*- فقد صرح تعالى في تلكم الآية أنه يجزي عباده المحسنين بالحسنى*

*، بينما أسند جزاء المسيئين إلى أعمالهم السيئة الدنيـــا* 

*، فنزّه نفسه -* *سبحانه وتعالى وعزّ وجلّ - عن نسبة الجزاء* *بالسوء إلى ذاته العليا .*

______________________________  ________

** السَّمِطُ هو الخيط الذي يجمع حبات العُقد .

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

جزاك الله خير الجزاء بارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم

أم هانئ 

بارك الله فيك خواطر لامعة وسمط ثمين 

ننتظر بشغف

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء بارك الله فيك


وجزاك أختنا الكريمة وفيك بارك سعدت بعطر مرورك

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أم هانئ 
> 
> بارك الله فيك خواطر لامعة وسمط ثمين 
> 
> ننتظر بشغف


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة

سعدت بعطر مرورك .

----------


## أم هانئ

2- اللهم : اغننا بفضلك عن جميع خلقك .


ألفتني في اطّراد ضعفٍ منذ أمد ليس طويلا ، أجهد ويشق عليّ 


عملٌ ولو كان سهلا يسيرا ، وقد كنتُ قبلا أرى مثله هيّنا ويسيرا


العين ضعفت وصار بصري كليلا ، يشق علي مضغ قاسي الطعام قليلا

يضطرني جسدي إلى الدعة أمدا طويلا طويلا

فراعني تغيير حالي وصار بالي كسيفا كسيرا


أََسَيَطَّرِدُ حالي حتى أصير على الأنام كليلة ؟


ففزعت أدعو الرحمن ربي بتضرّعٍ و كثيرا :


( اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا أبدا ما أحييتنا واجعله الوارث منا )


فَدُمْتُ على تكرار سؤالي ؛ آملة من الكريم قََـبُلا .

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

رائع يا أم هانئ
وليس بغريبٍ عليكِ تلك اللامعات !
بوركتِ ووفقتِ وسددتِ
سعيدة أنا كثيرًا لوجودكِ هنا (:

----------


## أم هانئ

> رائع يا أم هانئ
> وليس بغريبٍ عليكِ تلك اللامعات !
> بوركتِ ووفقتِ وسددتِ
> سعيدة أنا كثيرًا لوجودكِ هنا (:


أسعدك الله في الدارين أختنا الكريمة أم البررة
وجزاك الله عن عطر مرورك وطيب تعليقك
خير الجزاء ، بُوركتِ أخية .

----------


## أم هانئ

3- إن الله واسع عليم 


حان وقت الرحيل لأداء حجة الفريضة ، و تحتم ترك الصغار في

تلكم السفرة الوحيدة ، فركبني هم وغم و صيّرني فكري شريدة :

- من للصغار مثل أم حانية ودودة ؟

- من يطعمهم ، ويرعاهم ، و يحفظهم من كل حادثة جديدة ؟ 

- من يتعهد وقايتهم من برّد ليلة شديدة ؟ 

- من يرقيهم صباحَ مساء! برقية محيطة حميدة ؟

** فــاتصل دمع العين سيلاً طويلاً مديدا ، 

و انخلع قلبي حال الفراق فصار مني بعيدا ؛

فناشدت ربي صبرا على الفراق حميدا ،

وصبّرتُ النفسَ أردد دعاء سفري ؛ لفضل ربي مريدة ،

فرزقني الرحمن فهمًا عجيبًا رائقًا وفريدا !!!

كأنما لم أكن لألفاظ الحديث واعية حافظة عتيدة :

((.... اللهم أنت الصاحب في السفر والخليفة في الأهل ...))

يصحبني في سفري ، ويخلفني في أهلي ، يكلأنا حافظا و شهيدا .

فهدأ رُوعي و سكن قلبي لما جاء في الحديث سعيدة

وزال بذا هم فراق الصغار بعيدا .

و كان أمري بفضل من الرحمن ميسرًا و وسديدا .

ودام سفري شهـــــــــــرً  ا وعدتُ عودًا حميدا .

و عجبتُ من حفظ الإله صغاري حفظًا كريمًا محيطًا و ودودا 

فقلت لنفسي : 

لِـمَ العجب ؟ ألم يكن صاحبي في سفري وخليفتي

في أهلي ربًّا قيّومًا واسعًا وحميدا .

----------


## أم تميم

بوركتِ يا أمّ هانئ .. 
قيدَ المتابعة ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> بوركتِ يا أمّ هانئ .. 
> قيدَ المتابعة ..


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ أختنا الكريمة

متابعتك شرف لنا أحسن الله إليك

----------


## أم هانئ

4- وإن تعدّوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها 


تأملتُ يوما كيف يذوب الملح في الطعام .
ينتشر بقدر متساوٍ يمازج جميعه في تمام .
بقدرة تخللت جزيئات الملح جزيئات الطعام .

تخللا عجيبا يسوّغ مذاق القوت للطاعمين من الأنام .

هَبْ : أن الله لم يأذن للملح بالذوبان ؟ !

أو جعل امتزاجه في طعامنا غير متساوٍ في تمام ؟!

فما كان يسوغ لطاعمٍ -أبدا- طعام !!!

فالحمد لله على نعمه التي تترى، وعلى أنبيائه منا السلام .

حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه نرفعه بقلوبنا إلى مولنا البرّ السلام .

----------


## أم هانئ

5- الطهور شطر الإيمان


قرأت يوما قوله تعالى : ((* إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب* 

*المتطهرين ))سورة البقرة / الآية 222 -*


فعجبت من لطف جمعه تعالى بين التوابين والمتطهرين .

وسبّحت الله على كمال بيانه في كتابه الهادي المبين .

فالتوبة طهور لسرائر و قلوب عباد الله المذنبين .

والماء والتراب طهور لأبدان عباد الله المتطهّرين .

فسبحان من يحب الطهارة لعباده ظاهرين ومبطنين .

ينزههم عن : الأنجاس والأرجاز والأحداث و سيءِ خلقٍ مشين .

شرع تكرار الدعاء بذا على لسان نبيه الهادي الأمين ،

يردده -بعد كل وضوء - من كان راغبا في فضله من المتسننين :

(( اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين .))


اللهم تقبل دعاءنا وأدخلنا برحمتك في من تحب من عبادك
 اللهم آمــــــــــــي  ن آمـــــــــين آمــــــــــين .


و الحمد لله على نعمائه- دوما - الملك القدّوس ربّ العالمـــــــــ  ـــــــــــين .

----------


## أم هانئ

*6-لا يكن حبّك كلفًا ، ولا بغضك تلفًا*
**هـــــــــــــ  ــونا مــــــــــــــ  ـا!!* 



*هل أحبك أحدهم -يوما - في الله ؟* 

*وأخذ يقسم لك** :* *إن قربك ورضاك عنه غاية أمله و مناه*
*وكلما لقيك فَدّاك بالنفس وفاضت بالحبّ عيناه* 
*وقد حُزتَ على خالص ودّه ورضاه* *وعند أول تعرّوضك لسخطه وجفاه ..............................  ..............*

*ينقلب حاله إلى شديد العداوة ...*
*يقسى قلبه ويخلو من الحب و النداوة ..*
*و تجد الحب- المزعوم – قد طــار ..*
*وبعد الود والأشعار يكون أول من يصليك -إن* *استطاع- بالنار!!!* 

*فكيف –بالله- تحول ذاك الحب و الكلف إلى دعاء عليك بالهلاك والتلـــف ؟**!!!*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا: أرحب بك في الموقع الطيب وأقول حللتي اهلا ووطئتي سهلا ..أبتسامه
ثانيا:ماشاء الله موفقه وأنطلاقه مميزه.وفقك الله 
أكملي بارك الله فيك وزادكي علما وعملا خالصا لوجهه الكريم
وأحسنتي بذكر تلك العقد الطيبه
موفقه أختي الكريمه

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أولا: أرحب بك في الموقع الطيب وأقول حللتي اهلا ووطئتي سهلا ..أبتسامه
> ثانيا:ماشاء الله موفقه وأنطلاقه مميزه.وفقك الله 
> أكملي بارك الله فيك وزادكي علما وعملا خالصا لوجهه الكريم
> وأحسنتي بذكر تلك العقد الطيبه
> 
> موفقه أختي الكريمه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليكِ أختنا الفاضلة ؛ على رائق تعليقك
وكريم ترحيبك بشخصي الضعيف بوركت وبورك هذا المكان الطيب
بكل من فيه آمين .

إطلالتك العطرة على متصفحي المتواضع شرف لي .

----------


## أم هانئ

7- عبــاد الرحمن ...


(( وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا * وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ 
قَالُوا سَلَامًا *وَالَّذِينَ يَبِيتُونَ لِرَبهِِّم سُجَّدًا وَقِيَامًا ))
62- 64 سورة الفرقان

سألت نفس يوما : لِمَ عبَّد الله الموصوفين في هذه الآيات لاسمه الرحمن دون سواه ؟

فعجبتُ من لطف مناسبة ما ذُكر من وصفهم لهذا الاسم وتضمن تلك الصفات معناه !

- يحيا أحدهم في الأرض هونًا ، لينا حليما رفيقا ، هكذا سمته مادام في الأرض محياه .

- وإذا خاطبه الجاهلون ، ردّ سالما من إثمٍ ، دافعا برفقٍ ؛ فلا يقابل جهلهم بجهلٍ ، حاشاه ثم حاشاه .

- ثم يبيت للرحمن : قائما ساجدا ؛ راجيا طامعا في رحمته ورضاه .


فتعبّد الرحماء باسم الرحمن عاملين في الحياة بمقتضاه ، فسبحان من وسع برحمته كل شيء وبها حواه . 

وسبحان من استوى بأوسع صفاته على أوسع مخلوقاته ، جلّ الرحمن في علاه .

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

ما شاء الله درر منثورة ...سلمت أناملك وصح عقلك أخيتي ...لا عدمناك

أعجبت بسلاسة أسلوبك ..وروعته..وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله درر منثورة ...سلمت أناملك وصح عقلك أخيتي ...لا عدمناك
> 
> أعجبت بسلاسة أسلوبك ..وروعته..وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


 آمين آمين آمين وإياك 

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة  على عطر مرورك وطيب دعائك بوركت .

----------


## أم هانئ

8- ياتُرى كيف سيكون النداء ؟(1)


كلما سمعت بوفاة أحد الخلق فضلا عن أحد أكابر العلماء

طفقتُ أُفكر : يا تُرى بأي الأسماء نادته ملائكة السماء ؟

فمثلا : عند وفاة شيخنا الألباني :

تملك هذا السؤال خاطري و جناني :

أتُراه نُودي : بياناصر الدين ؟ أم بيا أبا عبد الرحمن ؟

أم بيا محدث بلاد الشام ؟

نحسبه كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحدا من الأنام .

ثم يهمني بعدُ حالي :

يحدوني الأمل والرجاء ، وأخشى عاقبة عملي الذي ساء .

يـاتُرى كيـف سيكـون النـداء ؟

_---------------------------------------------- 

(1)- [ كنا في جنازة في بقيع الغرقد ، فأتانا النبي ، فقعد وقعدنا حوله ، كان على رؤوسنا الطير ، وهو يلحد له ، فقال : أعوذ بالله من عذاب القبر ، ثلاث مرات ، ثم قال : إن العبد المؤمن إذا كان فى إقبال من الآخرة وانقطاع من الدنيا ، نزلت إليه الملائكة ، كأن على وجوههم الشمس ، معهم كفن من أكفان الجنة ، وحنوط من حنوط الجنة ، فجلسوا منه مد البصر ، ثم يجئ ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه ، فيقول : يا أيتها النفس الطيبة ، اخرجي إلى مغفرة من الله ورضوان ، قال : فتخرج تسيل كما تسيل القطرة من في السقاء ، فيأخذها فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين ، حتى يأخذوها فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن وذلك الحنوط ، ويخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وجدت على وجه الأرض ، قال : فيصعدون بها ، فلا يمرون بها ، يعني على ملأ من الملائكة ، إلا قالوا : ما هذه الروح الطيبة ؟ فيقولون : فلان ابن فلان ، بأحسن أسمائه التي كانوا يسمونه بها في الدنيا ، حتى ينتهوا بها إلى السماء ، فيستفتحون له ، فيفتح له ، فيشيعه من كل سماء مقربوها ، إلى السماء التي تليها ، حتى ينتهى بها إلى السماء التي فيها الله ، فيقول الله عز وجل : اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين ، وأعيدوه إلى الأرض ، فإني منها خلقتهم ، وفيها أعيدهم ، ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى ، قال : فتعاد روحه في جسده ، فيأتيه ملكان ، فيجلسانه ، فيقولان له : من ربك ؟ فيقول ربي الله ، فيقولان له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : ديني الإسلام ، فيقولان له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بعث فيكم ؟ فيقول : هو رسول الله ، فيقولان له : ما علمك ؟ فيقول : قرأت كتاب الله فآمنت به وصدقت ، فينادي مناد من السماء : أن صدق عبدي ، فافرشوه من الجنة ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى الجنة ، قال : فيأتيه من روحها وطيبها ، ويفسح له في قبره مد بصره ، قال : ويأتيه رجل حسن الوجه ، حسن الثياب ، طيب الريح ، فيقول : أبشر بالذي يسرك هذا يومك الذي كنت توعد ، فيقول له : من أنت ؟ فوجهك الوجه الذي يجئ بالخير ، فيقول ، أنا عملك الصالح ، فيقول : يا رب ، أقم الساعة حتى أرجع إلى أهلي ومالي ، قال : وإن العبد الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة ، نزل إليه من السماء ملائكة سود الوجوه ، معهم المسوح ، فيجلسون منه مد البصر ، ثم يجئ ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه ، فيقول : أيتها النفس الخبيثة ، اخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب ، قال : فتتفرق في جسده ، فينتزعها كما ينتزع السفود من الصوف المبلول ، فيأخذها ، فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين ، حتى يجعلوها في تلك المسوح ، ويخرج منها كأنتن ريح خبيثة وجدت على وجه الأرض ، فيصعدون بها ، فلا يمرون بها على ملأ من الملائكة إلا قالوا : ما هذا الروح الخبيث ؟ فيقولون فلان ابن فلان ، بأقبح أسمائه التي كانوا يسمونه بها في الدنيا ، حتى ينتهى بها إلى السماء الدنيا ، فيستفتح له ، فلا يفتح له ، ثم قرأ رسول الله ( لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ، ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط ) الأعراف : 40 ، فيقول الله عز وجل : اكتبوا كتابه في سجين ، في الأرض السفلى ، فتطرح روحه طرحا ، ثم قرأ : ( ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوى به الريح في مكان سحيق ) الحج : 31 ، فتعاد روحه في جسده ، ويأتيه ملكان فيجلسانه ، فيقولان له : من ربك ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فيقولان له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بعث فيكم ، فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فينادي مناد من السماء : أن كذب فافرشوه من النار ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى النار فيأتيه من حرها وسمومها ، ويضيق عليه قبره ، حتى تختلف أضلاعه ، ويأتيه رجل قبيح الوجه ، قبيح الثياب منتن الريح ، فيقول : أبشر بالذي يسوؤك ، هذا يومك الذي كنت توعد ، فيقول : من أنت ، فوجهك الوجه الذي يجئ بالشر ، فيقول : أنا عملك الخبيث ، فيقول رب لا تقم الساعة ]
الراوي: البراء بن عازب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: شرح الطحاوية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 396
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح .

----------


## أم هانئ

9- هل نعبد الله باسمه الغني ؟


قرأت يوما قوله تعالى : 
(( وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم )) سورة البقرة / الآية 127 


فعجبت : لِمَ يدعو النبيّان بقبول البناء والعمـل !
وقد أُمرا برفع بناء البيت فأجابا بكل حبّ على عجل !
كأنما يخشون ردّ العمل ، ويرجون أن يكون عند الإله قد قُبِل !

وزاد عجبي بجواب رسولنا عائشة عن أهل الخير و الوجل !

-* [ سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذه الآية { والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة } قالت عائشة : أهم الذين يشربون الخمر ويسرقون قال لا يا بنت الصديق ولكنهم الذين يصومون ويصلون ويتصدقون وهم يخافون أن لا تقبل منهم أولئك الذين يسارعون في الخيرات وهم لها سابقون .] 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3175 / خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح
عجبا : يسارعون في الخيرات وقلوبهم بين الخوف والأمل
و يرجون ربّ السماوات ألا يردّ طيب العمل

وهُديتُ إلى جماع الأمر في قول ربنا سبحانه وتعالى و عزّ وجلّ :
- *(( يا أيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد * إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بخلق جديد ))سورة فاطر / الآية 15- 16

*- [عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيما روى عن الله تبارك وتعالى أنه قال " يا عبادي ! إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرما . فلا تظالموا . يا عبادي ! كلكم ضال إلا من هديته . فاستهدوني أهدكم . يا عبادي ! كلكم جائع إلا من أطعمته . فاستطعموني أطعمكم . يا عبادي ! كلكم عار إلا من كسوته . فاستكسوني أكسكم . يا عبادي ! إنكم تخطئون بالليل والنهار ، وأنا أغفر الذنوب جميعا . فاستغفروني أغفر لكم . يا عبادي ! إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني . ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني . يا عبادي ! لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم . كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منكم . ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئا . يا عبادي ! لو أن أولكم وآخركم . وإنسكم وجنكم . كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد . ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئا . يا عبادي ! لو أن أولكم وآخركم . وإنسكم وجنكم . قاموا في صعيد واحد فسألوني . فأعطيت كل إنسان مسألته . ما نقص ذلك مما عندي إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا أدخل البحر . يا عبادي ! إنما هي أعمالكم أحصيها لكم . ثم أوفيكم إياها . فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله . ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه " . وفي رواية : " إني حرمت على نفسي الظلم وعلى عبادي . فلا تظالموا " . ]
الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2577 / خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح .

حينها علمت : لِمَ كان سمت أسلافنا دومة الخشية وملازمة الافتقار إلى الإله و الوجلّ

   ودوام تساؤل : بين خشية و رجاء وأمل : هل يا تُرى يُنعِم الغني بقبول ذا العمل ؟

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

حياك ربي اخية 
جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء على هذا الكلام الطيب والعبارات الذهبية 
أحسن الله اليك 

في المتابعة ان شاء الله فأتحفينا بالمزيد حفظك ربي

----------


## أم هانئ

> حياك ربي اخية 
> جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء على هذا الكلام الطيب والعبارات الذهبية 
> أحسن الله اليك 
> 
> في المتابعة ان شاء الله فأتحفينا بالمزيد حفظك ربي


 جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة  ، وأحسن إليك :

على عطر مرورك  ، وكريم متابعتك  ، وطيب تعليقك ... بوركت .

----------


## أم هانئ

10- تصبّري يا نفس : ( أجمل ما في الدنيا أنها فانية ). 
تفكّرتُ يومًا : 



ماذا لو كان بقاؤنا في هذه الدنيـا دواما سرمدا ؟
واحسرتاه إن دامت حياتنا في هذه الدنيا كذا أبـدا!
وطفقت أحمدُ ربّنا أن جعـل لكبـدنا فيهـا حـدا .
رحمنـا ولم يجعلها لعباده مستقـرا دائما وخلــدا .
فالحمد لله على نعمائه حمدا كثيرا طيبـــا ممتـدا .

----------


## أم هانئ

11- لا يزال لسانك رطبًا بذكر الله .(1)


لا غنى لبشرٍ عن رطوبة فيه و نداوة رضابـه. 
فلا يكاد يطيق بشرٌ جفاف حلقه ولسانــه.
كذا وصف الشارع الحكيم حال الذاكر لربه.
دائم مقيم على ذكره دوام تلازم لعابه للسانه.



____________________________
(1 )- { أن رجلا قال يا رسول الله إن شرائع الإسلام قد كثرت علي فأخبرني بشيء أتشبث به قال : لا يزال لسانك رطبا من ذكر الله }
الراوي: عبدالله بن بسر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3375
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

----------


## الحافظة

موضوع مميز من فاه أخت مميزة لاأملك إلا أن أقول أنت رائعة أختي بكل معنى الكلمة حفظك الله ورعاك ورضي عنك ورفع قدرك وأقر عينك بما تأملين ..

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أعجبني جدًا كلامكِ (التوابين) + (المتطهِّرين) ..

كلام دُرر معقود ..
يُكتب بماء دمعِ العينِ الخاشعة ..

وُفقتِ إلى المزيد المزيد ..
بإذن الرحمن ..

* لاتنسني من دعواتكِ يا أخية ، فإني قد أحببتكِ في الله ..!
أختك ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> موضوع مميز من فاه أخت مميزة لاأملك إلا أن أقول أنت رائعة أختي بكل معنى الكلمة حفظك الله ورعاك ورضي عنك ورفع قدرك وأقر عينك بما تأملين ..


آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة ... غفر الله لك علام كل هذا الثناء

لا أملك إلا أن أقول : وما توفيقي إلا بالله نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول

أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة على عطر مرورك و رائق دعائك بوركت .

----------


## أم هانئ

> أعجبني جدًا كلامكِ (التوابين) + (المتطهِّرين) ..
> 
> كلام دُرر معقود ..
> يُكتب بماء دمعِ العينِ الخاشعة .. 
> وُفقتِ إلى المزيد المزيد ..
> بإذن الرحمن .. 
> * لاتنسني من دعواتكِ يا أخية ، فإني قد أحببتكِ في الله ..!
> أختك ..


 أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة شرفت بك

جزاك الله خيرا على كريم مرورك وطيب تعليقك بوركت يا غالية .

----------


## أم هانئ

12- لا إمامة مع عافية ودوام سلامة .

كم رفعت كفيّ بالدعاء لباسط الأرض ورافع السمــــــاء 

أسأله : أن يجعلني وذريتي أئمة للأتقياء وألا يحرمنا أجر هذا الاصطفاء

أكرره غافلة عن سنة لله ماضية بتلازم الإمامة للفتن وعظيم البـلاء

فما أدراني : أأثبت في البلاء ؟ أم تزل قدمي إلى درك فتنة ظلمـاء ؟

فلما خشيت الفتن آثرت السلامة والعافية وتركت ذاك الدعــاء

واستبدلتُ به : (( اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت ، وعافني فيمن عافيتَ ... ))
فليدعُ -غيري- بالإمامة من يشاء مع دعائي الخالص له :

أن يثبته الله على شديد الفتن وعظيم البــــــــــلا  ء .

----------


## أم هانئ

13- اللهم ارزقنا كلمة الحق في الغضب والرضا. 


الإنسان إمّا مادحٌ أو ذامٌ و قليلٌ عن كليهما ساكــت
فإن أحبّ غالى في محبوبه فلا يُرى له في مدحه ضابــط
وإن أبغض غالى في ذمّه فهو لكل حسن في خصمه جاحد
وبعضهم يرى أنه تقي نقي مادام لـذمّ خصمـه تارك
وقليل من يذكر خصمه بخير قوّامًا بالحق لربّه و بعدله شاهد 

قال تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ ) المائدة آية(8).

----------


## أم هانئ

14- لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ( 1 )


- تنقسم أعمال العبد إلى أعمال ظاهرة بالجوارح ، وأعمال يؤديها بالقلوب
- ومن أهم ما يطالب به عبد أن يحبّ لأخيه كل نعمة و أمر عنده مرغوب
- فعلقّ الشارع الحكيم كمال إيمان العبد الواجب فجعله لازما من قلب كل مربوب
-فـإذا خلا منه قلب عبد تُوُعِد بتأخر دخوله جنة الخلد عن السبق صار محجـوب
- ولو شاء الإله أن يحاسبه على ذلك بعدله صيّره في جهنم لأجلٍ عن الصراط مقلوب
- فلينتبه اللبيب : إن فرضه وكمال واجب إيمانه المطلوب : محض عمل منوط بالقلوب
- فلا يحلّ لعادم الطمع فيما عند صاحبه ، مستشرفا عطاءً - بزعمه - حق له مسلوب
- فجلّ حقّه أن يحبّ صاحبه له أن يحوذ مثل ما عنده مخلصا من قلبه غير كاره ولا مكروب
- ولا يلزمه قسم ملكه على أخيه محبة ، فمثل ذلك العطاء غير واجب ولا حتما منه مطلوب
- فالحمد لله الذي حكم فخفف على خلقه - سبحانه -عليم خبير بذات القلوب

وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - :

ماذا يقول أه ** ل العلم في رجل 
آتاه ذو العرش مالا ** حج واعتمرا 
فهزه الشوق ** نحو المصطفى طربا 
أترون الحج أفض ** ل أم إيثاره الفقرا
أم حجه عن ** أبيه ذاك أفضل أم 
ماذا الذي يا ** سادتي ظهرا 
فأفتوا محبا لك ** م فديتكمو 
وذكركم دأبه إن ** غاب أو حضرا 
فأجاب رحمه الله ‏:‏
نقول فيه ‏:‏ بأن ** الحج أفضل من 
فعل التصدق ** والإعطاء للفقرا 
والحج عن وال ** ديه فيه برهما 
والأم أسبق في ** البر الذي ذكرا 
لكن إذا الفرض خ ** ص الأب كان إذًا 
هو المقدم في ** ما يمنع الضررا 
كما إذا كان ** محتاجًا إلى صلة 
وأمه قد كفاها ** من برى البشرا 
هذا جوابك ** يا هذا موازنة 
وليس مفتيك ** معدودًا من الشعرا

------------------------

(1)- (( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ))
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 13
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]

----------


## أمة الستير

سلمت أناملك _أختنا الكريمة_لله ذره من سمط قد نظمت به درر،فأتحفينا وزيدينا من معين ما وهبك الله.
سخر الله يراعك لخدمة هذا الدين.
متابعة بشغف.

----------


## أم هانئ

> سلمت أناملك _أختنا الكريمة_لله ذره من سمط قد نظمت به درر،فأتحفينا وزيدينا من معين ما وهبك الله.
> سخر الله يراعك لخدمة هذا الدين.
> متابعة بشغف.


نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول وأن ينفع به آمين

شكر الله لك عطر مرورك و رائق تعليقك 

غفر الله لي ولك ......متابعتك شرف لنا بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

15- سلامٌ على موسى في العالمـين .
من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه . 

خطر لي يوما بعـد فراغي من أداء الصـلاة :-
أن لكليم الله موسى يدًا على المصلين دون سواه
فقد وُفِّق لنبينا عليه السلام يوم الإسراء لقيـاه
فسأله عما فرض على عباده سيده ومـولاه ؟
فلماعلم أن الله فرض خمسين صلاة على مصطفاه
أشفق الكليم أواه ، وأسّر إلى نبينا نصحه ونجواه :
ارجع فسل ربّ العالمين تخفيفا اسأله تنزيل رحماه
فأطاعه نبينا.. وامتن بوضع شطر الصلاة الملك الإله
نصحه الكليم : ارجع لعل الكريم يخفف عن خلقه عساه
ومازال به يراجعه حتى استحى المصطفى من كثرة سؤاله جلّ في علاه
وبقي أجر الخمسين صلاة لمن التزم بفرض خمسه وأدّاه
فما من أحد يقدر على مجازاة الكليم عنا خيرا غير الشكور مولاه
نسأل الله بأسمائه الحسنى و جميل صفاته جلّ في علاه :
أن يرزقنا حسن أداء مافرض علينا من الصلاة
وأن يجعل خير أيامنا يوم نلقى كليمه ومصطفاه
وأن يبيض بحسن الاتباع وجوهنا يوم الجمع يوم نلقـاه . 

آمين آمين آمين

----------


## إشراقة فجر

ماشاء الله يا أم هانىء زادكـ 
الله من فضله
وجزيت ِ خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

> ماشاء الله يا أم هانىء زادكـ 
> الله من فضله
> وجزيت ِ خيرا


آمين آمين آمين

وجزاك أختنا الكريمة على عطر مرورك وطيب تعليقك

----------


## أم هانئ

16-* تزوجوا الودود الولود...
-** خيركم خيركم لأهله .. 

* قد تُعذر المرأة إذا فقدت نعت الولود .
* ولكنْ هل يا تُرى تُعذر إذا فقدت نعت الودود !!! 
** الكلمة الطيبة صدقة ، وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة ..
** وفي الأخـــير : النســاء شقــائق الرجــال !!!

----------


## أم هانئ

17- إن المرء يحب القوم ولـمّا يلحق بهم ..



يحقـر أحـدنا عمـله مقـارنة بالصـالحـين مـن السلــف ..
ويكاد اليأس من مقاربتهم يجـلل النفـس ،و يصيبها بالإعيـاء والتلـف.
لولا أن مــنّ الرحمـن عليـنا سبحـانه أعلم بحالـنا وما نصـف ؛
فوعدنا صحبتهم إذا تحقـق في قلوبنا للصالحـين من المحبّة و الكلـف .
نسأل الله : أن يمتعنا بصحبة نبيه عليه من الله السلام ، وصحبه الغّرِّ الكرام،
وكذا صحبة الصالحين من السلف ، ومن تبعهم بإحسان من الخلـف ،
وألاّ يحرمنا بذنوبنا تحقيـق ذلك  الهدف ، ونــوال ذلك الشــرف . 
آميــــــــن .

----------


## أم هانئ

18- وعجلتُ إليك ربِّ لترضى . 

يومـــــــــًا : 
تأملتُ حالي ودوام تقصيري وسوء مــآلي
وكان خير ما يعبر به قـــالي :
( شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلينا فاستفغر لنا ) 
فكمدت حسرة وزاد مــــراري 
وقرّعت نفسي ألومــها بسـؤالي : 

متى يا نفس  يصبح  قالي : ( وعجلتُ إليك ربِّ لترضى ) ؟!

----------


## أم هانئ

19- سلامة نفسي أَوْلَى ...
[ يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا.. ] التحريم / آية :6 

ألفتُ نفسي محبة حريصة على نجاة من حولي من الناس
أبذل النصح مهما كلفني ذلك من جهد بــإخلاص
وأهمني حالهم كأني على أعمال الخلق مكلفة من الحراس
و تعديت الحد أحصي عليهم أخطاءهم بلا وعي ولا إحساس
يحدوني الأمل في إصلاحهم  ؛ لعلي أصل بالقوم من المعاصي إلى خلاص
زاعمة ذلك قربة للإله تلازمني تلكم النية تلازم الروح و الأنفاس
وشُغلتُ عن سلامة نفسي بحرصي على نجــاة العصاة من الناس
وزاد نكيري على العصاة من القوم بكل حب لهم و إخلاص
أتوعدهم بعذاب من الإله ليس لهم منه فكاك ولا مناص
وأفرطتُ حتى نفر القوم مني وأصبحتُ رمزًا للقنوط والياس
حتى منّ الله عليّ يوما بفهم حديث رُوِيناه عن عاطر الأنفاس :-

(( كانا رجلان في بني إسرائيل متواخيين ، فكان أحدهما يذنب ، والآخر مجتهد في العبادة . فكان لا يزال المجتهد يرى الآخر على الذنب ، فيقول : أقصر ، فوجده يوما على ذنب فقال له : أقصر فقال : خلني وربي أبعثت علي رقيبا ؟ فقال : والله لا يغفر الله لك أو لا يدخلك الله الجنة . فقبض أرواحهما فاجتمعا عند رب العالمين فقال لهذا المجتهد : أكنت بي عالما أو كنت على ما في يدي قادرا ؟ وقال للمذنب : اذهب فادخل الجنة برحمتي . وقال للآخر : اذهبوا به إلى النار . قال أبو هريرة : والذي نفسي بيده لتكلم بكلمة أوبقت دنياه آخرته . ))
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الوادعي - المصدر: الصحيح المسند - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1318
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن

غفر الإله لمن عصاه وأحبط عمل عابد شديد قاس
تألى على الإله فقنّط عبدًا وكان لرحمة الرحمن ناس
فاحذري يا نفس : فما بعثك الرحمن رقيبة على الناس 
وكوني عونا ما استطعت تدلي العاص بالحسنى على الخلاص
فإن أطاعكِ فاحمدي الإله ، وإلا فرحمة الله واسعة لكل دانٍ وقاص .


اللهم استر عيوبنا واغفر لنا زللنا و إسرافنا في أمرنا إنك غفور رحيم .

----------


## أم هانئ

20- أليس خيرًا أكيدا : أن أُظْلَم ولا أَظْلِم للإله عبيدا ؟ 

ظُلِمتُ يومًا ظلمًا أليمًـا طاغيًا وشـديـدا
فكِدتُ أُقْتَلُ كمدًا لولا ثباتٌ من الإله حميـدا
فصبّرتُ نفسي : أليس الإله حاضرًا وشهيدا ؟
يعلم السّرّ وأخفى رقيبًا حسيبًا عتيدا
وأن القيامة آتية فليس يومًا بعيـدا 
يحكم العدل بين الخلائق حكمًا سريعًا سديدا
يُذهِب غيظ قلبٍ فيعود فرحًا سعيـدا
فهدأ روعي وذهب وجـدي بعيـدا
ولهج قلــبي   : حمدًا للإله مجيدا .

----------


## أم هانئ

21- من ذا الذي ما ساء قط *** ومن له الحســــنى فقط .

إذا عاملت الخلق على العصمــة 
كانت معاملتك خالية عن الحكمـة
فكل ابن آدم خاطئ -حتما- تفارق بعض أحواله الحسنى
فلمَ العجب من تظالم العبيد وقد صيرها الربّ في كونه سنة (1)! ! !
فإذا لم ترض بتلكم الحقيقة المرَّة ؛ زاد شقاؤك وكانت حياتك من حسرة إلى حسرة .
فاصبر على الأذى ؛ فلستَ بلا معصية ولا جريرة ولا زلة ! ! !
فاليوم صالوا عليك ؛ وغدا لك عليهم أو غيرهم صولة
وأفضل الخلق من رزقه الإله على الإقرار بخطئه قـوة
وحرص على محو زلاّته ، ساعيًا إلى المغفرة والتوبــة .

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : ((كل ابن آدم خطاء ، وخير الخطائين : التوابون ))
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2499
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن .

______________________________  _____

(1)- نقصد أن وقوع الظلم بين العباد من أقدار الله سبحانه الكونية   .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

نفع المولى بك وزادك 
احسنتي يـــا أم هـ نئ ــا

----------


## أم هانئ

> نفع المولى بك وزادك 
> 
> 
> احسنتِ يـــ أم هـ نئ ــا


آمين آمين آمين

جزاكِ الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة على كريم مرورك وطيب تعليقك

----------


## أم هانئ

22- من الفقه في الدين تقديم ما حقه التقديم ...


كنت أبحث يومًا عن فتوى في مسألة وإجابة لجد سؤال :
هل يعاود من حــج الفريضة إلى بيت الله المــآل ؟
أم : يتصدق على فقير محتاج بما رزقه الله من فضلة المال ؟
فوجدتُ فتوى لشيخ الإسلام فيها تفصيل المقال على مقتضى تلكم الحال 
ورزقني الله نوال جواب السؤال ، وزاد بفضله عليّ سبحانه ذي الجلال
ووهبني الكريم فقهًا رائقًا لطيفًا كماءٍ عذب زلال :

** قد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - :

ماذا يقول أهـ ** ل العلم في رجل 
آتاه ذو العرش مالا ** حج واعتمرا 
فهزّه الشوق ** نحو المصطفى طربا 
أترون الحج أفضـ ** ل أم إيثاره الفقرا ؟
أم حجه عن ** أبيه ذاك أفضل ؟ أم 
ماذا الذي يا ** سادتي ظهــرا ؟
فأفتـوا محبا لكـ ** م فديتكمـو 
وذكركم دأبه إن ** غاب أو حضرا 
فأجاب رحمه الله ‏:‏
نقول فيه ‏:‏ بأن ** الحج أفضل من 
فعل التصدق ** والإعطاء للفقرا 
والحج عن والـ ** ديه فيه برهما 
والأم أسبق في ** البر الذي ذكرا (1)
لكن إذا الفرض خـ ** ـص الأب كان إذن 
هو المقدم فيـ ** ما يمنع الضررا 
كما إذا كان ** محتاجًا إلى صلة 
وأمه قد كفاها ** من برى البشرا 
هذا جوابك ** يا هذا موازنــة 
وليس مفتيك ** معدودًا من الشعرا


** أما جواب السؤال : فكان ترجيح أن يعاود سائله للبيت المآل

** وأما الفقه العذب الزلال : فكان في اطراد جواب السؤال :

- الحج عن الوالدين من البّر الحـلال
- ولكن ينبغي تقديم الأم إذا تساوت بين الوالدين الحال ؛
لأمر الشارع بتقديم برّها ... هذا الأصل : لمن أراد في الاتباع الكمال
-ويمكن تقديم الأب لانشغال ذمته بحجة فرضه دونها لعجز كان في الحال .

**فائدة عامة أي : ليست بخصوص هذه المسألة خاصة :-

فتفكرت طويلا في تفصيل كلام شيخ الإسلام
وتعجبت من فقهه في توضوح جواب سائله في تمام !!!
وتعلمت : تقديم ما حقه التقديم ، عملا بما جاء به رسولنا عليه من الله السلام
فكم قدمت مَن ( أو ما ) حقه التأخير- دون عذر - من باري الأنام !!!
فهل : تُــراني سالمة لغفلتي من مُساءلة أو عقاب أو مَــلام ؟؟؟


اللهم : فقهنا في ديننا ، وعلمنا ما ينفعنا ، وانفعنا بما علمتنا ، وزدنا اللهم من لدنك علما .

آمين آمين آمين .

------------------------------------

(1)جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ،
من أحق الناس بحسن صحابتي ؟ قال : ( أمك ) . قال : ثم من ؟ قال : 
( ثم أمك ) . قال : ثم من ؟ قال : ( ثم أمك ) . قال : ثم من ؟ 
قال : ( ثم أبوك ) . 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5971
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح ]

----------


## حكمة

سابقا ،،
حجزت لي مقعدا
مازلت ،،
أحتفظ هنا بمقعدي ،،،
وما بين الأمس واليوم وكلما حضرت وجلست ،، قرأت ما كتب وتمعنت  ،،
لا أجدني إلا في دعاء لكِ (طويل عريض) أسأل الله  أن يستجيب
أدعو الله أن يمدك بخير الدارين 

حفظكِ الله أخية

----------


## أم هانئ

> سابقا ،،
> 
> حجزت لي مقعدا
> مازلت ،،
> أحتفظ هنا بمقعدي ،،،
> وما بين الأمس واليوم وكلما حضرت وجلست ،، قرأت ما كتب وتمعنت ،،
> لا أجدني إلا في دعاء لكِ (طويل عريض) أسأل الله أن يستجيب
> أدعو الله أن يمدك بخير الدارين  
> 
> حفظكِ الله أخية


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك على عطر مرورك وطيب تعليقك
وكريم دعائك ... الله استجب وارزقها أفضل منه آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

23- ســلام على إبراهيـــم ... 



قال تعالى : (( فلما بلغ معه السعي قال يا بني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فأنظر ماذا ترى قال يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين * فلما أسلما وتله للجبين * وناديناه أن يا إبراهيم * قد صدقت الرؤيا إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين * إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين * وفديناه بذبح عظيم * )) سورة الصافات / الآيات من : 102 - 107 .


** كلما قرأت هذه الآيات ، تملكني شعور تعجز عن وصفه الكلمات :

- عجبت من : قبول الخليل أمر ربه في سرعة وثبات !!!
- عجبت كيف صرّح لابنه : بأنه سيذبحه تلبية لمنام من المنامات !!!
-وعجبت من قبول الولد أمر ذبحه بلا تردد ولو لحظات !!!
- لم يطلب من الخليل تثبّتا ولا سأله شيئا من الرحمات !!!
-ولا توجها للإله أن يعفيهما من ذلك الكرب بخالص الدعوات !!!
-ولا أرجآه إلى حين نزول وحي يؤكد أن ذلك للإله مراد !!!
- بل علما أن رؤيا الأنبياء حق كوحي منزّل من السموات .
- فأسلما طائعين عليهما من الإله سلام و أعظم الصلوات .
- ففرج الرحمن كربهما بفداء جعله للخلق سنة من أعظم القربات .

** وحق للخليل أن يمدحه ربّه بتلكم الآيات :

(( وتركنا عليه في الآخرين * سلام على إبراهيم * كذلك نجزي المحسنين * إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين * )) 

سورة الصافات / الآيات من : 108 -111.

----------


## أم هانئ

24- يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته ...


سألت نفسي وقد أخذتْ بجماعها الحيرة :

من منا يستطيع أن يتقي ربّه حـق التقوى ؟

فتلك درجة لابد وأنها عليــا !!!

فأنى يستطيعها مثلي في درجاته الدنيا ؟!

فذهبت أبحث عما خفي عليّ من معنى .

ورُزِقتُ بقول لأهل العلم في تلكم التقوى .

قالوا : إن تقوى الله حق التقوى : استفراغ المرء وسعه 
وبذل أقصى ما يستطيعه جهدا .
فحق تقاة كل فرد تختلف عن غيره وسعا .
** ومثلـــوا : 
- بأن المرء إذا مرض وصلى فرضه قاعدا عجزا
فقد حقق بفعله هذا كمال ما أُمِر به من تلكم التقوى
- وكذا المتيمم لعذر مبيح حقق تقوى ربّه الكبرى .

- ففهمت أن العمل بالمستطاع هو المراد بحقيقة التقوى .


فالحمد لله على نعمائه التي لا نستطيعها حصرا ؛ ففي يسر شرعه رحمات على عباده تترى .

----------


## أمة القادر

خاطرٌ لامع .... 

وفقكم الله

----------


## أم هانئ

> خاطرٌ لامع .... 
> 
> وفقكم الله


آمين ... وجزاك الله خيرا على كريم مرورك

----------


## أم هانئ

- يـا نفسي : هـلاّ إرثًـا من الصلاح والتقـوى ؟


كم أهمني حال الصغار أخشى عليهم تعاقب الفتن 

وتقلب الأحوال وسوء الناس و الـبلاءات والمحن

ودعوت الإله : أن يحفظهم من شرّ ذي شرّ على مرّ الزمن

-وقرأت يوما قوله تعالى :

(( وَلْيَخْشَ الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً ضِعَافاً خَافُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلْيَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً )) 
سورة : النساء ، آية :9 

_ فدعوت ربّي دعاءً شديدا : أن يرزقني من لدنه قولا سديدا 

فانحسر همي في إصلاح نفسي ، وداومت - ضارعة - على سؤال ربّي :

اللهم ارزقني : البرّ والتقوى ، ومن والعمل ما تحب وترضى .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك أكملي

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أكملي


 وفيك بارك الله أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

26- محـــض ســــؤال ؟ 



** سألت نفسي يوما : يا تُرى أيّ الحالين أفضل : 
- أن يحبَ المرءُ أحدًا من أصحابهِ ، وقد عَميَ بكلفهِ عن كل عيّبٍ قائمٍ بــهِ ؟ 
- أم أن يحبَ أحدَ ذويهِ وهو أبصر الناس بكل عيبٍ ظاهرٍ فيـهِ ، وما حتى عن الخلقِ يخفيــهِ ؟

----------


## ريم الغامدي

حبيبتي في الله ( أم هانيء )
سعدت بقراءت موضوعكـ الأكثر من رآئع ومفيد ..
فتقبليني قارئه لما تكتبيه من درر ثمينه وغالية ..
باركـ الله فيكـ أخيه ونفع بكـ  ..
دمتي في حفظ المولى ورعايته ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> حبيبتي في الله ( أم هانيء )
> 
> سعدت بقراءت موضوعكـ الأكثر من رآئع ومفيد ..
> فتقبليني قارئه لما تكتبيه من درر ثمينه وغالية ..
> باركـ الله فيكـ أخيه ونفع بكـ ..
> دمتي في حفظ المولى ورعايته ..


 أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة وجزاك الله خيرا
على عطر مرورك و رائق تعليقك
 نسأل الله : الإخلاص والقبول .

----------


## أم هانئ

27- بصفته أم بشخصه
ألا لكل مقام مقال . 



قرأت يوما خبرا كان مفداه :

( رفع فلان بن فلان لهيئة قضائية شكواه ، ضد الوزير فلان بن فلان 
يشكو شخصه ليس وصفًا قامًا يرعاه ... ) انتهى .

تـأملــوا :

- لكثير من الناس وصف اكتسب سمته و معناه من عمل قد تولاه :
*فكثير- إلا من رحم الإله - يخالق من سواه بوصفه لا ينفك ينساه 
* و قليل يقصر وصف ما تولاه على موضعه يحذر إن تعداه ؛ 
للطيف دقّ معناه وفقه الله وهداه .


فهاكم رسول الله – صلى عليه مولاه -
لمّا قبض إبراهيم َ الله كأب رقّ وبكاه .
كزوج طاب محياه بسبقٍ تشهد فـلاة .
كابن يبكي أماه بدمع يغشى محيــاه .
كجد يلهو سبطاه ببشر فاض لقيـاه .
كعبد كلّ قدماه يبغي شكر مــولاه .



اللهم : ارزقنا حسن اقتفاءٍ لخطاه .

----------


## أم هانئ

28 - مستــور الحــــال ؟




- هو : راوٍ قدح في سنده علم جرح وتعديل الرجــال .

- هو : ميت محروم من ثناء الخلق مسكوت عن ذكره بجمال .

- هو : عاصٍ ستره الله في الدنيا وعند البعث وحين السؤال .

- هو : من استغنى عن التكفف والسؤال بكفاف رزق من حلال . 

- هو : من سعد بخلاصه من إفراط ذمّ أو مدحٍ أو قيل في حقه أو قال .

----------


## أم هانئ

29- مــــــا أطــــــــــول المســـــــير!!! 


قرأت يوما في صحيح مسلم حديث الشفاعة الطويل

فهالني ما ذُكر فيه عن الصراط من خطب جليل !!!

وكأنما لم أنتبه- قبلا- لما فيه من معنىً مرعبٍ وخطير !!!

(( يؤتى بجهنم يومئذ لها سبعون ألف زمام . مع كل زمام سبعون ألف ملك يجرونها ..))
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2842
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

- فكم عدد الملائكة الحاملين- عفوا الجارين فقط - لها ؟ يالــه من جمع غفير !!!

ففارق- لا يخفى - بين من يحمل شيئا ومن يجر ؛ لأنه متعذر الحمل !!!
70000x70000= 4900000000 

أي أن حملة - عذرا بل الجارون - لجهنم من الملائكة يُقَدّر بـ : أربعة مليارات و تسعمائة مليون من الملائكة 
ذوي خَلــق هائل و كبــــير. 


فانخلع قلبي لما حاولت تصور ما قُدّر على أحدنا أن يسر !!!

وحدثت نفسي متكدرة حزينة دامعة : 

هـبي يا نفس - مع كثير من الرجاء والأمل - هبي :
أن لي الكثير من صالح العمل ، و أن الكريم لما قدمتُ قد قَبل
ثم تفضل عليّ بالكثير من الحسنات و الخـــير ؛ ما يخولني سرعة على
الصراط كأجاويد أجاويد الركاب و الخيل .......

تُرى كم من الزمان سأحتاج للعبور فوق ذلك المكان ؟!! 


فلما لم أجد جوابا على السؤال ... ألححت بعد قليل من السكات : يا نفسي :
فقط هبي - فهو محض افتراض مع حسن ظن شديد بالذات - ؟


- فأجابتي نفسي صادقة تنبهني وقد كنت في سماء الخيال محلقة :

يـا أنــا : دعي عنك الأماني فقد شط بك الخيال
أين هاتيكِ الأعمال التي تخولك نوال ذلك الحـال !!!


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعــــــون ...

----------


## أم هانئ

30- المعادلة الصعبة !!! 


حدثت نفسي يوما بعد القيام بعمل ثقل على نفسي أداؤه :

كم من الواجبات يشق على النفس أداؤها ؛ لأننا نقوم بها
خشية المحاسبة على تركها !!!

كطاعة زوجٍ ، أو صلة رحمٍ ، أو بر أبٍ أو ...

بينما لو تم عملها وقد كلفنا(1) بأصحابها ؛ لهان على النفس التكليف بأدائها
وفاض قلب العامل لها بالــود والحنان والإحسان لأربابها !!!


**- ولكن مهلا أهمتني أمــور : -

-* هل محبة المعمول تنقص نوال الأجــور ؟! 

_*ومن ثَمَّ يفزِّعني سؤال : يا ترى ماذا سيكون الحال:
إن أحسن إليّ زوجٌ ، أو وصلني رحمٌ ، أو برني ولدٌ 
- فقط- ؛ خشية عقاب أوسوء في المآل !!! 

______________________________  _____
(1)- الكلف : الحب الشديد .

----------


## أم هانئ

31- مؤتمر المائدة المستديرة ! (1)



اعترضني يوما اسم هذا المؤتمر في كتاب من كتب التأريخ
فاستوقفني كثيرا : هل ينطوي هذا المسمى على شيء من التلميح ؟
و ماعسى يكون فارق بين الاستدارة والاستطالة في المعنى وفي التصريح !!!

ثم مرت سنوات وسنوات طوال.. 
إذ عنّ لي يوما أن هذا الاسم بالذات معنيُّ مقصود مراد ...
فكان التعبير عن مائدة المؤتمر بالاستدارة من منشئيه رمية سداد ؛
أرادوا : تساوي المشاركين فيه من دول كذا أفــــراد .

فتبسمت متعجبة من غرابة مقصدهم ، ولطافة إشارتهم بتفوق التعبير والإعداد !!!



------------------------------
(1)- تنبيه هام :
يعلم الله أنني لا أهتم بل وقد نسيت ألبتة : 
علام كان المؤتمر؟  ومتى وأين كان ؟ و من شارك فيه ؟ 
و ما توصياته ؟
فغير الحديث عن دلالة الاسم ليس مراد ...

----------


## أم هانئ

32- إن شاء الله تحقيقا أم تعليقا ؟!  

*انتبهت يوما لمفارقة أواقعها كثيرا ، وفيما يلي نفصّل ذا تفصيلا : 
- كنت - أحيانا- أقول : إن شاء الله بعزم أكيد على أداء عمل ما .
- وكنت أحيانا أقولها تخلصا من إلحاح بعضهم ، و في نيتي أنها عوض عن إجابته بلا . 
- وكلما قالها أمامي أحدهم حدثت نفسي : تُرى ماذا بها يعني ؟ 
** إلى أن رزقني الله بجواب امتلأت نفسي بمعناه ، وسكن عقلي إليه وارتضاه : 
روى أحدهم عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مقتطف من الأخبار 
وحدث أنه كان يحث الناس في الشام على قتال جيش التتار
قائلا لهم : ستنتصرون عليهم حتى تضطروهم إلى الإدبار والفرار
قال ذلك بصيغة الجزم كأنه إخبار .
فقالوا : يا إمام ألا تستثني ؛ عَلّ الانتصار وهمي !!!
فقال رحمه الله : ستنتصرون - إن شاء الله - تحقيقا وليس تعليقا . 
الحق أنني لم أنشغل كثيرا بالتحقق من صحة تلكم الرواية ، 
وقصرتُ في سؤال أهل الفن والدراية ؛ فما حوته من المعاني كأنما يا قومنا كفـــاني : 
-* إن شاء الله + العزم الأكيد = تقال و يقصد بها التحقيق 
-* إن شاء الله - العزم الأكيد = تقال و يقصد بها التعليق . 

** فقلت لنفس إياكِ إياكِ أن تنسي : 
فعلى كل حال ، ورغم فارق المعنى واتحاد القال 
ما تشائين يا نفسي إلا أن يشاء ربي  : تحقيقا كان أم تعليقــا .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماشاء الله ياأم هاني نفع الله بما كتبتي

----------


## أم هانئ

> ماشاء الله ياأم هاني نفع الله بما كتبتِ


آمين أخيتي ...  بوركتِ و جزاكِ الله خيرا .

----------


## أم هانئ

33- شيء من التلطف لن يضر!(1) 



- زوج يأمر زوجه بكل صلف أو تعسف !

- و زوجة تأبى طاعته دون عذر أو تأسف !

- ابن يعصي والديه كحمل عن كاهله يخفف !

- وجار لا يجيب- بقسوة - حاجة جاره المتلهف !

- مسئول ينهر سائليه بكل غلظة وتكثف !

- قرين يعيب زلة أقرانه وهو مستهزئ متأفف !

لمــــــــــاذا ؟!!!

- يضن بعض الخلق على بعض بيسير شيء من تلطف !!!

- وإن هان أو احتاج فعله ليسير أمر من تكلف !!!

- فقط لو زين رفضه بلمحة وداد ، أو قليل من حسن التصرّف !!!


لمــــــــــاذا ؟!!! 

- هو عن مراعاة شعور غيره متورع مترفع متعفف !!!!!

- لماذا يرد حاجة غيره بقسوة وغلظة وتعسف !!!

- فقط لو ردّ حاجته بلطيف قول قد يخفف !!!

- فقط لو تكلف بسمة توحي بشيء من تأسف !!!

- فقط لو تكلف إظهار نوع من شعور أو تعطّف !!!

فما - ياتُرى - يُضِيرُنا يسير شيء من تلطف ؟!!!


-------------------------------------

(1)- تطبيق حديث : الكلمة الطيبة صدقة و تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة .

----------


## أم هانئ

34-كُسيرٌ و عُويرٌ و ثالثٌ ما فيه خير 



روي عن أبي الدرداء أنه قال : ( لأن أستيقن أن الله قد تقبل لي صلاة واحدة أحب إلي من الدنيا وما فيها إن الله يقول " إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين " ) 
تفسير : ابن كثير / سورة : المائدة / آية : 27 .

فعجبت من شديد ، حرصه و لطيف طلبه - رضي الله عنه - !

وحضرني قوله تعالى : 

( وَالْعَصْرِ إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ 
وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ . ) سورة العصر .

فقلت في نفسي : أين هو صالح العمل ، الذي أطمع أن يكون عند ربي قد قُبل ؟!

وقلبتُ النظر فيما قد عَمِلت ، فوجدت عملي و بكل صدق :


ما بيـن : كسير و عوير و ثالث ما فيه خير !!!

----------


## أم هانئ

- نحن من المصطفَين الوارثين !!!



( وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِعِبَادِهِ لَخَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ 

ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُم مُّقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ

بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الفَضْلُ الكَبِيرُ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ

مِنْ ذَهِبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤًا وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ﴾ فاطر: 31 ‑33 



أن يصطفي الله السابق بالخيرات ، فهذا ما يُتوقع .

أن يصطفي الله المقتصد ؛ فلأنه عن الذنوب تَرَفَّع .

أما أن يُصطفى الظالم لنفسه وإلى هؤلاء يُجمع !!!

فسبحان الذي لا يُسأل عمّا يفعل ، و على من يشاء من عباده يتفضل !!!

----------


## أم هانئ

36- الحمد لله على أسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا ... 


حدثت نفسي يوما : 

ماذا لو لم يحرّم الله على نفسه الظلمَ ؟

ماذا لو لم يكتب على نفسه الرحمة ؟

ماذا لو لم يكن : قيوما على جميع خلقه واسعا ؟

ماذا لو أخذته سِنَة حين اضطر إليه عباده أو كان - حاشاه - نائما
أو عن دعائهم وشديد حاجتهم غافلا ؟

ماذا لو لم يكن : حكيما خبيرا قادرا ؟

ماذا لو لم يكن : سميعا بصيرا عالما ؟ 

ماذا لو لم يكن : قريبا قويّا عليّا قاهرا ؟

ماذا لو لم يكن : ودودا غنيا كريما جوادا باذلا ؟

ماذا لو لم يكن : مريدا فعّالا حفيظا عادلا ؟

ماذا لو لم يكن : بالتوبة فرحا ولها قابلا ، ولذنوب عباده عفوّا غافرا ؟

ماذا لو لم يكن : طيبا جميلا عن كل نقص وعيب منزها سالما ؟



فكأنما جميل أسمائه وعظيم أفعاله وعليّ صفاته 
مقصورة النفع وبالخير تترى على عباده .

حينها سمعت وجيبا في القلب : 
الحمد لله أنني شُرِّفت كأَمَةٍ لمثل هــذا الــرّبّ .

----------


## أم هانئ

37- ليس كلُ نهيٍ عن أمرٍ يعني التعبدَ بفعلِ الضدّ .


إن من الأخطاء الشائعة عند بعض القوم 

فهم أن المراد من النهي عن أمرٍ ما : هو التعبد بفعل الضدّ

نعم قد يكون ذلك مراد الشارع لكن - فقط - في البعض 

فينبغي لمن أراد صحيح التعبد معرفة مراد الشرع .

تنبهتُ لهذا المعنى عندما كنتُ وصديقتي يوما في سيارةٍ خاصة .

فإذا بها تدل السائق على الطريق بقسوة وغلظة !

فتعجبتُ من فعلها بشدة !!!

ثم توقفتْ لتشتري حاجة من بائعٍ ثمـة ،

فخاطبتْه وقد غلّفتْ صوتها بقسوة وغلظة !

فعاتبتُها حين أصبحنا عن القوم في خلوة .

فاندهشتْ ودافعتْ : ألم تسمعي النهي في قوله تعالى :

(( فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ )) الأحزاب: 32 


فقلتُ لها أتمي - فضلا - ما أمر بعدُ : 
(( وَقُلْنَ قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً )) الأحزاب: 32 

المحصّلة يا أخيّة : النهي عن الخضوع + الأمر بالمعروف
( لا تخضعن ، وقلن قولا معروفا .)



** وهذا لا يعني أنه لا تشرع الغلظة والقسوة حين وجود المسوّغ أو المقتضَى لمثل تلكم الفعلة .


نسأل الله البصيرة في الأمر والعزيمة على الرشد آمين .

----------


## الحضرمية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا  ام هانئ على هده اللفتة الطيبة في تطبيق بعض الامور الشرعية على وجه خاطىء دون معرفة المقصود منها
انا معك فيما قلتيه [ الكلام على حسب الحاجة وفق ضوابط الشرعية لا افراط ولا تفريط ]*

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خيرا ام هانئ على هده اللفتة الطيبة في تطبيق بعض الامور الشرعية على وجه خاطىء دون معرفة المقصود منها
> انا معك فيما قلتيه [ الكلام على حسب الحاجة وفق ضوابط الشرعية لا افراط ولا تفريط ]*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك أختنا وبارك فيك على كريم مرورك آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

38- أضنّ بمنحهم مكان لأحقق في القلب السلام....



الناس نوعان :-

(1) من يشغل حيزا في القلب والوجدان

وهؤلاء صنفان :

(أ)- صنف تحبّه فيشغل حبّه في قلبك مكان .

(ب)- وصنف تبغضه فيشغل بغضه في قلبك مكان .

فالحب والبغض في الشعور قسيمان .

(2) وهناك نوع ثان :

من قتل ببغيض أفعاله في قلبك أي شعور بالمودة والحنان

فضنّ قلبك عليه بيسير حيز من مكان

وحتى من بغضك كان حظه الحرمان

كأنه من سقط المتاع لا يُذكر لقلة رجاء الانتفاع

فلا وجود له إلا العدم ؛ هكذا يُعامل من قد أساء وتعدى وظلم .

----------


## أم هانئ

39- التكاليف منوطة باستطاعة العبد وحده .


ذهبت يوما لمريضة *(1) في المشفى أعودها ، فوجدت أمها رفيقة لها 

حتى إذا مكثت قليلا باشرت بسؤالها :

- هل تصلين الصلاة على وقتها ؟ 
لا أشك بجوابها ؛ فعلمي بها أنها كانت من أحرص الخلق على أدائها .

- قالت باكية لا أصلي ، وأتمت تشكو لي حالها :
أمي تأبى عليّ الذهاب لأتطهر لأدائها ...

- فدافعت أمها : مهلا أخيتي لا تسمعي لها ....
كلما ذهبتْ للطهارة سقطت وغابت عن وعيها ؛ 
فأضطر لطلب العون من بعض الرجال على حملها ...
فهل بعد ذلك أخيتي آذن لها ......!!!

-قالت البنت : سليها لِمَ لا تتفضل عليّ و تأتيني بالماء توضؤني لأدائها ؟!!

- أجابت الأم وقد فاضت بالدمع عيونها : يشق عليّ كل صلاة توضئتها ...

- فقلت : وأين الصعيد الذي شُرع بدلا لها ؟


- قالت البنت ترثى لحالها : فضلا فضلا قولي لها ؟

- قالت الأم وهي تجفف ما بقي من دمعها : و أنَّى لي بفعل مثل ذلك لهــا ؟!!


فقلت : إذن فلتصلِّ على حالها ، فلم تكوني
بنيتي يوما مفرطة في صلاة أو تاركة لها ، أفتتركينها
وأنت أحوج ما تكونين لبركاتها .....!!!


**وانصرفتُ شاردة مهمومة كسيفة البال من عندها....
وساعتها انتبهت لرحمة الله وسعتها :
إذ جعل التكاليف منوطة باستطاعة العبد وحدها ،
فإن عجز فلا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها
ومن حكمته سبحانه ولطفه أنه لم يجعل تكاليفه منوطة
بمن يساعد من العباد على إتمامها.

-----------------------------

*(1) -علما بأن هذه المريضة ماتت في هذا المرض ولما تبلغ الثانية والعشرين 
رحمها الله رحمة واسعة وغفر لها آمين .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

التشديد دفعها للتفريط!

لهذا يجب التثبت في حكم التكفير ولا نتعامل مع الأمر بطريقة إذا كان (....)، إذا (....) الهندسية !

----------


## فاقده ابوها

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكما الله خيرا أختاي الكريمتين

----------


## أم هانئ

40- تعبيران ظاهرهما التضاد ، بينما هذا ليس المراد في حق الموحدين من العباد .... 
كثير من الناس إذا أصابه مكروب ،  
ثم ذُكِّر بأن هذا قد يكون جزاءً على بعض الذنوب(1) 
تراه يدفع مثل ذلك بأن المصاب عند الله محبوب  
كأنه بذا يدحض قولا غير مرغوب 
والحق أن هذا وهم و معنىً جد مقلوب 
فلا تعارض بين إصابة العبد ببعض الذنوب 
أو أنه للرب عبد جد محبوب  
فإذا أحب الله عبدا ابتلاه بشيء غير مرغوب 
وعلة ذلك أن يلقى العبد مولاه خالصا من كل الخطايا و الذنوب (2) 

ويبقى الفقه في استخدام اللفظ المناسب لصلاح القلوب 
فإذا كان صلاح العبد في ترهيبه ليرعوي ؛ ذُكّر بأن هذا أثر للذنوب 
وإن كان صلاح العبد في ترغيبه و تثبيته ؛ ذُكّر بأنه عند الإله محبوب . 

______________________________  ___ 
(1)- قال تعالى : { وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ }الشورى30 

(2)- « ما يزال البلاء بالمؤمن والمؤمنة في نفسه وولده وماله حتى يلقى الله تعالى وما عليه خطيئة » (صحيح الجامع : 5815)

----------


## مروة عاشور

سبحان من يعطي الدنيا لمن يحب ومن لا يحب, ولا يعطي الآخرة إلا لمن يحب!

أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيكِ

نتابع معكِ هذه الدرر, على بركة الله.

----------


## أم هانئ

> سبحان من يعطي الدنيا لمن يحب ومن لا يحب, ولا يعطي الآخرة إلا لمن يحب!
> 
> أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيكِ
> 
> نتابع معكِ هذه الدرر, على بركة الله.


 وفيك بارك الله وإليك أحسن  جزاك الله عنا خيرا آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

41- راحـة اليـأس !!!


إذا ظُلمتَ في يوم ، ولم تستطع رفع ذلك الظلم 

أو بُخست حقك ، ولم تستطع الإنصاف لنفسك

أو حُمِّلْتَ بهتانا و ضيما ، ولم تستطع له حولا 

أو أمّلتَ خيرا ، ضنّ به الأقرب منك رُحما 

فهل تضرب لك مع القوم في ظلمهم بسهم ؟!

أم تؤدي الحق الذي عليك ، سائلا الله ما لك ؟!

فلا تستشرفن حقا بُخِس بالأمس ، ولا تطمحنّ من أحد رقة الحس


فعليك عليك : باليأس ، فإن فيه راحة النفس .

----------


## سنبلة قلم

أحسنتِ نظم العقد أخيه ..زادكِ الله من فضله ..وجعلكِ مباركة أينما كنتِ ..
وكأنكِ بموضوعك هذا قد فتحتي لي بابا بأن اتطلع لأن أُنزّل موضوعا قريبا منه
وليكن منكِ الترقب  :Smile: 

بوركَ فيـكِ ..
ونحن منكِ بانتظار تأليف كتاب  فأنت أهل للتأليف ومثلكم لايبخل ..  !!   :Smile: 
أقولها صدقا لامزاحا ..  :Smile:

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسنتِ نظم العقد أخيه ..زادكِ الله من فضله ..وجعلكِ مباركة أينما كنتِ ..
> وكأنكِ بموضوعك هذا قد فتحتي لي بابا بأن اتطلع لأن أُنزّل موضوعا قريبا منه
> وليكن منكِ الترقب 
> 
> بوركَ فيـكِ ..
> ونحن منكِ بانتظار تأليف كتاب فأنت أهل للتأليف ومثلكم لايبخل .. !! 
> أقولها صدقا لامزاحا ..


جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة
جبر الله خاطرك أين أنا مما تقترحين --- ابتسامة

فما ترينه من حسن مصدره العين الناظرة 

 وحالنا كالمترقبين لما به سوف تجودين

----------


## أم هانئ

42- الأمر فيه تفصيــل ... 


مرض أحد الأعزاء الكرام ، واشتد مرضه في شهر رمضان

فمُنع من تلاوة القرآن ، والقيام ولم يستطع غير الصيام 

فبكى عجزه عن الطاعة بخاصة حرمانه صلاة الجماعة 

وقد كان إلى الطاعات من السابقين على مر ما سبق من السنين

فكنت أواسيه وفي مصابه أحاول أن أسليه :

( إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كُتب له ما كان يعمل صحيحا مقيما )

فلا ينفك لسانه عن الذكر من الحمد لله والشكر

ثم لا يفتأ أن يعود ، وبغزير الدمع عيناه تجود ...

فكنت عليه أستنكر ، مشفقة عليه عميق التأثر!!!

فأوضح لي أحدهم متفضلا: إنه لا يبكي على الأجر ، بل يبكي فوات الخير 

وتلى قوله تعالى : ( ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت لا أجد ما أحملكم 
عليه تولّوا وأعينهم تفيض من الدمع حزناً إلا يجدوا ما ينفقون ) سورة التوبة (92) . 
ثم سأل متحليا بالصبر : إذن لم بكى القوم رغم رفع الحرج والإثم ؟

فقلت : خشية فوات الأجر ...

فقال : بل ثبت في صحيح الأثر أنهم مأجورون كمن شارك في الجهاد وحضر..

فقلت : ولكنهم بكوا قبل أن بذا يعلموا ..

فقال : أوتظنين أنهم بكوا - فقط - على الأجر ؟! بل أبكاهم فوات حظهم من خير 

فتأملت صواب قوله : الحق أن عزيزنا كان سابقا للخير مستمتعا بأدائه ،
ثم هو مع علمه بعدم حرمانه الأجر لايكد يجف له من دمع .

فلما راجعت التفاسير : وجدت في مجموعها شبه هذا التفصيل :

فمن المفسرين من قال : بكى القوم خشية الإثم و خشية الحرمان من الثواب والأجر

ومنهم من قال : بل بكاؤهم كان لشديد إيمانهم وحرصهم على المشاركة في الخير

فعلمت أن تفصيل ذلك الأمر :
1- من الناس من يفرح بنواله الأجر لأنه حُبس بالعذر
2- ومنهم من يبكي على فوات الخير رغم علمه بنواله للأجر .

----------


## بنت العقيلي

ياه يا أم هانيء 
لا ادري لما أشعر أني أنساق لأقرأ لك 
فلكلماتك وخواطرك أثر في نفسي 
أخذتيني حيث يجب أن أكون 
أحبك في الله ، وأسأله سبحانه أن يسعدك ويزيدك علما وحكمة

----------


## أم هانئ

> ياه يا أم هانيء 
> لا ادري لما أشعر أني أنساق لأقرأ لك 
> فلكلماتك وخواطرك أثر في نفسي 
> أخذتيني حيث يجب أن أكون 
> أحبك في الله ، وأسأله سبحانه أن يسعدك ويزيدك علما وحكمة


أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه أختنا الكريمة جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك
ولا أجد غير أن أقول لك :  إن ما يعجبك أخيتي ما هو إلا جميل ستر الله علينا
ويعلم الله أني لست أهلا لوصفك ألبتة 
نسأل الله أن يديم جميل ستره علينا آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

43- ليس كل الظن إثم ...



في يوم ما حدث حادث ما لقوم فشكّوا في أحدهم

لأنه كثيرا ما تلبس بمثل ما حدث من مصاب لهم 

فأخذ يبكي : يشكو إلى الله من القوم وظلمهم!!

صارخًا يسأل القوم عن برهان يثبت شنيع قولهم ؟!!

اتقوا الله : إن بعض الظن إثم ...كذا أخذ يكرر على أسماعهم .

ثم تبين أنه بريء فزاد عويلا متغيظا على أعيانهم 

فندم القوم واستفغروا ربهم ؛ على سوء ظنهم ، وكربوا كربا عظيما على شنيع ذنبهم ...

و كنت مع القوم حاضرة ... و لبرهة تلبس الأمر عليّ حتى أتتني خاطرة

وقعت في قلبي واضحة منيرة مسفرة ...

قلت مهلا مهلا يا قوم : لم يحرم الله كل الظن !!!

؛ ذلك أن بعضه ليس بإثم ...

فإذا كان المحل قابلا لسوء الظن ، لا يترفع عن الشبهات و الظلم

فلاريب يرتفع عمن ظن سوءًا الإثم 


لقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :

(( من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه و عرضه ))
الراوي: - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - لصفحة أو الرقم: 2075
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

**وقال بعض أهل العلم : 

[ قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏استبرأ‏)‏ بالهمز بوزن استفعل من البراءة، أي‏:‏ برأ دينه من النقص وعرضه من الطعن فيه، لأن من لم يعرف باجتناب الشبهات لم يسلم لقول من يطعن فيه، وفيه دليل على أن من لم يتوق الشبهة في كسبه ومعاشه فقد عرض نفسه للطعن فيه، وفي هذا إشارة إلى المحافظة على أمور الدين ومراعاة المروءة‏.‏ ] انتهى (1)


فيا قوم يا قوم : لا إثم ولا ظلم ؛ فقد كان أهلا لسوء الظن ...

فلك الحمد اللهم .


-------------------------------------

(1)- نقلا عن ابن حجر / الفتح / ج1 / شرح حديث رقم : 52 /
كتاب : الإيمان / باب :فَضْلِ مَنْ اسْتَبْرَأَ لِدِينِهِ .

----------


## أم هانئ

44- .... دون عنوان لقاريها


عندما تصبح كلماتنا حروفا ضاعت معانيها.
عندما تفقد العيون بريقا كان يحيها .
عندما تفقد الحياة حسا نابضا فيها 
عندما تجمد مشاعرنا عن نبض كان يجريها
فأي فائدة تُرجى للمرء يجنيها ؟!
فياصبره ! يا صبره ! على طول أيام لابد قاضيها
فإن عاش حلوا أو عاش مرا لا يباليها .....
وما ضَيرُه من قولهم : ذاك حيٌّ ميّتٌ فيها ؟!

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاك الله خيرا 
عبارات رقراقة و خواطر رقيقة .




> 41- راحـة اليـأس !!!
> 
> 
> إذا ظُلمتَ في يوم ، ولم تستطع رفع ذلك الظلم 
> 
> أو بُخست حقك ، ولم تستطع الإنصاف لنفسك
> 
> أو حُمِّلْتَ بهتانا و ضيما ، ولم تستطع له حولا 
> 
> ...


راقتني هذه الخاطرة كثيراً .






> 44- .... دون عنوان لقاريها
> 
> 
> عندما تصبح كلماتنا حروفا ضاعت معانيها.
> عندما تفقد العيون بريقا كان يحيها .
> عندما تفقد الحياة حسا نابضا فيها 
> عندما تجمد مشاعرنا عن نبض كان يجريها
> فأي فائدة تُرجى للمرء يجنيها ؟!
> فياصبره ! يا صبره ! على طول أيام لابد قاضيها
> ...


هلا أخبرتني ماذا قصدت هنا ما هو معنى الحروف و حس الحياة و بريق العيون لو تكرمت ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> 44- .... دون عنوان لقاريها
> 
> 
> عندما تصبح كلماتنا حروفا ضاعت معانيها.
> عندما تفقد العيون بريقا كان يحيها .
> عندما تفقد الحياة حسا نابضا فيها 
> عندما تجمد مشاعرنا عن نبض كان يجريها
> فأي فائدة تُرجى للمرء يجنيها ؟!
> فياصبره ! يا صبره ! على طول أيام لابد قاضيها
> ...



 ظمآن مسه الشوق يقطع فيافيها 
قد رآى على البعد ماء يجاريها
فأصبح وأمسى سرابا أو حلما يداريها
وحين أسفرت عن غَرفةَ الماء يسقيها 
فما ارتوى الغليل بل زاد يشقيها
شجون القلب ثارت فهل يقطع فيافيها ..
..بذاك الوجد يغدو حرا في أراضيها؟

هي والله بدون عنوان ..."أشجان" لقاريها

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> عبارات رقراقة و خواطر رقيقة .
> 
> 
> 
> راقتني هذه الخاطرة كثيراً .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بوركت أختنا الكريمة واعذريني فضلا على التأخر في التعليق
على كريم  ما سطرتِ والله المستعان

أما جواب سؤالك أحسن الله إليك :




> هلا أخبرتني ماذا قصدت هنا ما هو معنى الحروف و حس الحياة و بريق العيون لو تكرمت ؟


لا أستطيع شرح ذلك نفصيلا فهي مشاعر غير معللة 
فأَمِرِّيها كما جاءت وتخيلي من المعاني ما شئت ...

بوركت أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

> ظمآن مسه الشوق يقطع فيافيها 
> قد رآى على البعد ماء يجاريها
> فأصبح وأمسى سرابا أو حلما يداريها
> وحين أسفرت عن غَرفةَ الماء يسقيها 
> فما ارتوى الغليل بل زاد يشقيها
> شجون القلب ثارت فهل يقطع فيافيها ..
> ..بذاك الوجد يغدو حرا في أراضيها؟
> 
> هي والله بدون عنوان ..."أشجان" لقاريها


جزيت خيرا أختنا سارة ...

----------


## أم هانئ

45-خواطر بـين الفضـل والعــدل 

( أ )- هل مُنعِتَ حقا أم فضلا ؟ 

*- انظر وتأمل متى يحق لك أن تغضب ؟

- إذا مُنعت حقا لا فضلا .



قال السعدي في تفسيره للآية :28 من سورة النور:

(... وَإِنْ قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا ) أي: فلا تمتنعوا من الرجوع، ولا تغضبوا منه، فإن صاحب المنزل، لم يمنعكم حقا واجبا لكم، وإنما هو متبرع، فإن شاء أذن أو منع، فأنتم لا يأخذ أحدكم الكبر والاشمئزاز من هذه الحال...) انتهــى .

فقبل أن تغضب وجه السؤال إلى نفسك :
هل مُنعِتَ حقا أم فضلا ؟

----------


## أم هانئ

45-خواطر بـين الفضـل والعــدل 


(ب)- هل نستطيع الحياة بالعدل ؟


هل يستطيع المرء أن يحيا بين الناس بالعدل ؟

فيؤدي الحق الذي عليه و يقابلونه بإعطائه ما له ؟

أم أن الواقع يضطر المرء إلى الإحسان
إن أراد لنفسه العيش مع من حوله بسلام ؟

والسؤال : لم هو مضطر إلى الإحسان ؟
لأن بعض حقه لا بد مهضوما بين الأنام 
يؤكد هذا واقع الحياة التام .

----------


## أم هانئ

45-خواطر بـين الفضـل والعــدل 


( ج )- من نطالب بالإحسان ؟!

سلمنا أن المرء مضطر إلى الإحسان
فمن السَّفه أن يتوقع أن يجزيه من حوله على إحسانه بمثله
فكثير من الناس يستدل إذا لم يلقَ جزاء إحسانه بمثله 
بقول ربه جل شانه :
( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ) سورة الرحمن /60

أمثلة من الواقع المعاش :

- إذا كنت بائعا تبيع للخلق بالرجحان تحسن فتثقِّل الميزان
- ثم تذهب لتشتري فيعدل من أحسنت إليه مساويا لكفتيه

* فهل لك أن تغضب ؟ لا
- ومن منا لا يفعل ...؟


- إذا أقرضت ذا حاجة ملحة مضيقا على نفسك
من أجله رجاء تفريج كربه

- ثم ذهبت في شدة حاجتك إليه تستقرضه مما لديه 
فأبى متعللا بأن ذلك شاق عليه ..

* فهل لك أن تغضب ؟ لا
- ومن منا لا يفعل ...؟

فأول ما ينطق به اللسان في مثل ذلك المقام :
( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ) سورة الرحمن /60.

وهذا من الخطأ في الاستدلال والخلط في المقصود بالأقوال
*- فأنت أنت من يؤمر بالإحسان جزاءً لمن قدمه إليك
وانتبه إلى أن الآية لم تسق لتطالب من أحسنت إليه أن يرده إليك
بل لبيان إحسان الإله في مقابلة من خاف مقام سيده ومولاه :
.

وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ جَنَّتَانِ (46) فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (47) ذَوَاتَا أَفْنَانٍ (48) فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (49) فِيهِمَا عَيْنَانِ تَجْرِيَانِ (50) فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (51) فِيهِمَا مِنْ كُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ زَوْجَانِ (52) فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (53) مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى فُرُشٍ بَطَائِنُهَا مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ وَجَنَى الْجَنَّتَيْنِ دَانٍ (54) فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (55) فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ (56) فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (57) كَأَنَّهُنَّ الْيَاقُوتُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ (58) فَبِأَيِّ آلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (59) هَلْ جَزَاءُ الإِحْسَانِ إِلا الإِحْسَانُ (60).

----------


## أم هانئ

_ 46 -__خارج حدود مرمى البصر_


كونك بعيدا ساقطا من نظر... هذا ولا شك رزق قدرْ 
همل بعيد في ثنايا الظـلال... كذا أرادك أن تكون البشرْ 
فيا ضيعة من ذا حاله كم ذا على الهون عاشَ صبرْ  
يتوق لمرمى بلحظ الأنام... أرام بذلك نيل القمرْ !!! 
أبوا عليه مكانا صغيرا ولو كان بين الثرى و الحفرْ ! 
يصبّر النفس لا لن أسامح ... فذاك ذنب لا يُغتفــــــرْ  
فسخروا وقالوا : أسقطٌ المتاع بيده جهنم بيده سقرْ !!! 
فمهما فعلتَ ستبقى يا هذا...خارج حدود مرمى البصرْ ...

----------


## أم هانئ

47 - عدم تعمد الأذى ، أم تعمد عدم الأذى ؟! 


آذاني أحدهم يوما وشدد ، ثم تعذر بأنه - حقا - لم يتعمد أو يقصد ! 
ومر وقت وأوقات وعاود فآذاني ، ثم كرر نفس عذره على آذاني  
فقلت أعاتبه لوما : ولم لا تتعمد ترك أذيتي دوما ؟ ! 
فقال : وهل من فارق ؟! 
قلت : نعم ، بل كبير وخارق ! 


إن عدم تَعَمُّد ما وقع من الأذى جيد ، بينما تعمد تركه ابتداءً فأجود . 


** ثم رزقني الله بذلك المعنى بعد ذلك بزمن ، فحمدت فضله عليّ والمنن  

وذلك حين قرأت يوما تفسير قوله تعالى :  

‏{‏يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ آذَوْا مُوسَى فَبَرَّأَهُ
اللَّهُ مِمَّا قَالُوا وَكَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَجِيهًا‏}‏ الأحزاب 69 
قال السعدي في تفسيره : 
( يحذر تعالى عباده المؤمنين عن أذية رسولهم، محمد
ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ النبي الكريم، الرءوف الرحيم، 
فيقابلوه بضد ما يجب له من الإكرام والاحترام، 
وأن لا يتشبهوا بحال الذين آذوا موسى بن عمران، كليم الرحمن،
فبرأه اللّه مما قالوا من الأذية، أي‏:‏ أظهر اللّه لهم براءته‏.‏ ... ) انتهى  

فها هو سبحانه وتعالى وعز وجل يأمر المؤمنين :
بتعمد عدم الأذى ، وليس بعدم تعمد الأذى . 

** ثم زادني سبحانه من فضله ، بفهم طيب لسنة نبيه : 
فانتبهت إلى الفارق بين الأمر النبوي : 
بكف الأذى ابتداءً ، والأمر بإماطة الأذى انتهاءً 
( إياكم و الجلوس على الطرقات ، فإن أبيتم إلا المجالس فأعطوا الطريق حقها ؛ غض البصر ، و كف الأذى ، و رد السلام ، و الأمر بالمعروف ، و النهي عن المنكر )
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2675 خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح  
( الإيمان بضع وسبعون أو بضع وستون شعبة . فأفضلها قول لا إله إلا الله . وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق . والحياء شعبة من الإيمان )
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 35
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 

نسأل الله : أن يغفر لنا ويرحم ضعفنا ويتجاوز عن زللنا آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

48 - نفي مطلق الرضا ، أم نفي الرضا المطلق ؟


عنّ لي يوما أن عدم الرضا منشؤه 

الفارق بين المأمول والمتاح 

فصورته في معادلة :

المأمول - المتاح = الشعور بعدم رضا


والسؤال : 

هل عدم الرضا يساوي المقدار الفارق بين المأمول والمتاح ؟
[ نفي مطلق الرضا ]

أم أن :

محض وجود الفارق بين المأمول والمتاح يسبب عدم الرضا بالكلية ؟
[ نفي الرضا المطلق ]

فهل تصير المعادلة :

المأمول - المتاح = الشعور بعدم رضا مساوٍ للفارق بين المأمول والمتاح ؟



أم تصير المعادلة :

المأمول - المتاح = الشعور بعدم الرضا التام ؟ 



أم أن هذا يختلف من حال إلى حال ؟!

----------


## حكمة

هنا المتعة وتسبقها الفائدة 
كــ عادتي عندما أعرج على هذا السمط 
لا أملك إلا الدعاء لصاحبة هذا القلم الثري بالقيم 
جزيتِ خيرا أم هانىء وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أم هانئ

> هنا المتعة وتسبقها الفائدة 
> كــ عادتي عندما أعرج على هذا السمط 
> لا أملك إلا الدعاء لصاحبة هذا القلم الثري بالقيم 
> جزيتِ خيرا أم هانىء وبارك الله فيكِ


وكـــــالعادة أعجز  والله عن الرد على طيب تعليقك
غفر الله لي ولك ..آمين
حقا افتقدتك كثيرا أينك يا غالية ؟

----------


## حكمة

> وكـــــالعادة أعجز  والله عن الرد على طيب تعليقك
> غفر الله لي ولك ..آمين
> حقا افتقدتك كثيرا أينك يا غالية ؟



جميل وياله من شعور رائع أن نكون في محل الافتقاد ،، في وقت نظن أننا لا نعني شيء لأحد : )




> حقا افتقدتك كثيرا


أن تصرحي بتلك العبارة فإنها والله لها وقع على النفس كبير ،، 
فكم رائعة حقا أنتِ بتلك اللفتة الإنسانية المتواضعة النابعة من شخصكم الكريم لشخصنا الفقير..
 وهذا والله من أفعال الكبار.. لكِ كل التقدير والاحترام
 
  أما عن سؤالك 



> أينك ياغالية ؟


فأنا ولأني أفتقد للعلم الشرعي فأكتفي بمسامرتكن دوم هنا وهناك في صمت شديد : )
مع الدعاء العريض ..
جزيتِ أعالي الجنان يا أم هانيء الحبيبة ..
  _أحـب الصالحيـن ولسـت منهـم لعلـي أن أنـال بـهـم شفـاعـة_ 

 أم هانيء : هل يجوز لحكمة أن تكون سميرة يلازمها الصمت المتأمل ؟ ( )

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أم البشرى

بارك الله لكِ في علمكِ ونفع بك

----------


## أم هانئ

> جميل وياله من شعور رائع أن نكون في محل الافتقاد ،، في وقت نظن أننا لا نعني شيء لأحد : )




غفر الله لي ولك ... نحن الذين نقصر في السؤال   - دون قصد -  



> أن تصرحي بتلك العبارة فإنها والله لها وقع على النفس كبير ،، 
> فكم رائعة حقا أنتِ بتلك اللفتة الإنسانية المتواضعة النابعة من شخصكم الكريم لشخصنا الفقير..
> وهذا والله من أفعال الكبار.. لكِ كل التقدير والاحترام


أسأل الله أن يتوب عليك من هذا الظن غير الصحيح
ويتوب علي مما لا تعلمين آمين 


> أما عن سؤالك 
> فأنا ولأني أفتقد للعلم الشرعي فأكتفي بمسامرتكن دوم هنا وهناك في صمت شديد : )
> مع الدعاء العريض ..
> جزيتِ أعالي الجنان يا أم هانيء الحبيبة ..
> _أحـب الصالحيـن ولسـت منهـم لعلـي أن أنـال بـهـم شفـاعـة_


وأنا كذلك والله :
:_أحـب الصالحيـن ولسـت منهـم لعلـي أن أنـال بـهـم شفـاعـة_ 

_رزقني الله وإياك يا غالية صحبتهم آمين_





> أم هانيء : هل يجوز لحكمة أن تكون سميرة يلازمها الصمت المتأمل ؟ ( )


هلا ومرحبا بك في مجلس السميرات ... أنت من حرمنا طيب مسامرتك يا سميرة

 وفي مجلسنا القادم إن شاء الله لا تبخلي علينا فكل السميرات كريمات طيبات

 ودودات بورك في الجميع 

أحسن الله إليك يا سميرة --- ها قد خلعنا عليك اللقب -- ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خير


وجزاك وبارك فيك أختنا الكريمة على عطر مرورك




> بارك الله لكِ في علمكِ ونفع بك


وفيك بارك الله وأحسن إليك في الدنيا والآخرة 
سعدت بعطر مرورك وطيب دعائك أخيتي

----------


## أم هانئ

49- ما أجمل أن يكون السلام تحية الإسلام !!!



غالبا ما نردد الذكر على اللسان بلا تفكّر ولا تدبّر 
جاهلين غافلين عن رائق معانيه التي يحمل
فإذا أذن الله بزوال الغفلة والجهل ، وأنار في القلب
بعض التدبر والعلم ، شعرتَ بمدى جمال ذلك الذكر
وأصبح له على لسانك حلاوة ، وفي قلبك شعور 
طاغٍ باللطافة والنداوة . 

*- فـهل تفكّرت يوما في جميل ما يحمله السلام من معنى ؟

أنا أحببت السلام وحمدت الله على أن جعله لنا تحية الإسلام 
حين رزقني الله ما يلي من نفيس الكلام : 


- قال الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله - في شرحه لكتاب رياض الصالحين : 
( " السلام عليكم " لامجرد تحية، بل دعاء بالسلامة ، 
بأن الله يُسلِّمك من كل الآفات، من آفات الذنوب،
وآفات القلوب، وآفات الأجسام، وآفات الأعراض
ومن كل آفة، ولهذا لو قلت: " أهلًا ومرحبـًا "،
بدل "السلام عليك"، ماأجزأك ؛ لأن أهلًا ومرحبـًا 
ليس فيها دعاء، وإنما فيها تحية وتهنئة، ولكنها ليس فيها دعاء. 
فالسلام المشروع أن تقول: "السلام عليكم" . ) انتهى . 


**- فلم أكن أعلم ، أن السلام لكل تلكم المعاني الرائقة يجمع
وحينها علمت لم نهى الرسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام 
صحبه الغرّ الكرام عن أن يقولوا في التحية على الله السلام : 

( كنا نقول في الصلاة خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
السلام على الله . السلام على فلان .
فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ذات يوم " إن الله هو السلام . فإذا قعد أحدكم في الصلاة فليقل : التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات. 
السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته . السلام علينا وعلى
عباد الله الصالحين . فإذا قالها أصابت كل عبد لله صالح ، 
في السماء والأرض . أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا 
عبده ورسوله ثم يتخير من المسألة ما شاء ". )
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: 
صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 402
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

فلا يعقل أن ندعو لله بالسلامة من النقائص والآفات
فأن يُطاله مثل ذلك من المحالات ، فسبحانه سلام منزه 
عما يصيب المخلوقات . 


***- ثم حضرني حديث خديجة - رضي الله عنها -
وتعجبت من فطنتها لما غفل عنه الصحابة ، بفطرة وحذق و سداد وإصابة !!!  

( - جاء جبريل إلى النبي – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – 
وعنده خديجة وقال : إن الله يقرئ خديجة السلام فقالت :
إن الله هو السلام وعلى جبريل السلام وعليك السلام ورحمة الله . ) 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الوادعي - المصدر: الصحيح المسند - الصفحة أو الرقم: 116
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 
ها هي أم المؤمنين ، ترد السلام على المخلوقين 
بينما تنزه عنه رب العالمين . 



وبعد أيها السادة الكرام :
ألا يحق لنا أن نفخر بتحية الإسلام ، ونحمده تعالى أن شرع لنا السلام ؟

----------


## أم هانئ

50- مــا أوسع فضل الله !!!
يترى ويترى بتكرار الصلاة.. 



تأملت يوما هذا الحديث ، فأسعدني فيه معنىً رائقٌ ونفيس :

( - كنا إذا صلينا خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قلنا :
السلام على جبريل ومكائيل ، السلام على فلان وفلان ،
فالتفت إلينا رسول الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن الله هو السلام ،
فإذا صلى أحدكم فليقل : التحيات لله ، والصلوات والطيبات ، 
السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين ، فإنكم إذا قلتموها ،
أصابت كل عبد لله صالح في السماء والأرض ،
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، واشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله . )

الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: البخاري - المصدر:
صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 831
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

إذا كان سلامي كفرد يصيب كل عبد صالح في السماوات والأرض 
فكيف بسلامهم أجمعين يصيبني بفضل الله إن كنتُ من الصالحين !!




أسأل الله أن أكون من الصالحين ؛ لأحظى بدعاء
الصالحين من عباد الله تعالى أجمعين

اللهم : آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

51- المطاوعة بين المؤثر والمتأثر ...!!



يوقن بعضهم أنه على خلق الله ذو أثر!

ولكنه عن مطاوعتهم غافل قاطع للنظر!

فلولا سماحهم له بمساحة ما فعــــــــل !!

ولو أن المؤثر تبصر في أمره و عقل ؛ لعلم أنه بلا متأثر ما استطاع الأثر ..!




نــــــور يتــــدلــل..!!!


نـــــــــــورٌ يتدللْ ** أوليس الأجمـــلْ !

بغرور يبخـــــلْ ** يقســـــو لا يخجـــلْ ! 


**************


حقّا يا نـــوري ** قـد زدتَ ســــروري

فسنـاك حبــوري ** وبهاك حضـــــوري

فالنور يا نـــوري ** منبعـــه شـــعوري . 


**************


إن شئت تدلل ** فضلا بتعقّــــــــــ  لْ

إن شئت تقبّلْ ** إن شئت لا تفعــــــــلْ

لكن إن تفعلْ ** فلنفسك تقتــــــــــلْ .


**************

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكِ الله خيرا يا كريمة.
و زادك علما و حكمة و وفقك لما يحب و يرضى.

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاكِ الله خيرا يا كريمة.
> و زادك علما و حكمة و وفقك لما يحب و يرضى.


 آمين  وجزاك أختنا الكريمة وبارك فيك وأحسن إليك في الدارين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

52- لازم القــول ليــس بقــول ...



بعد طول زمن في التعاطي مع البشر..

بدا لي أنهم حين يتكلمون - غالبا - للازم أقوالهم لا يقصدون !!

إلا من رحم الإله - فهذه قناعة قلبي وما وعاه 

فإذا تأملتَ ما يقولون وفي مختلف المواقف بألسنتهم يقرّون

لعجبت من مخالفة أفاعلهم بعدُ لأقوالهم !!

فالصغير: يقسم أنه يحبك ، بينما تجده مسارعا في غضبك !!

والكبير : يعترف لك بالجميل عليه ، ثم يتخلى أحوج ما تكون إليه !!

والقريب : يقسم أن يصل ويجيب ، فإذا وجب الوفاء فلا تجد إلا القطع والجفاء !!

والغريب : يظهر لك النصح والرشد ، فإذا عزم الأمر سارع إلى الشماتة والهجر !!

فإذا عاملتَ الخلق على أنهم عادة يبالغون ، أوأنهم لغالب حديثهم لا يقصدون

ثم حاشاك حاشاك أن تظن فيهم أنهم كاذبون ، هم فقط للازم قولهم لا يعقلون !!

سلمتَ من ألـــم أمـل خــــــــــــــ  اب ، و أرحت نفسك من سعٍ وراء ســــــــــراب ...

----------


## أم هانئ

53- .....


- إن تستوحش وحيدا ، فليس غريبا ولا فريدا ...

- أما أن تستوحش بين الناس ، فتفتقد معهم الشعور بالإيناس ،
فهذا لعمري من شدة الباس ..!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

53-   لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين ...!



- تأذى أحد محارمي من أحد رفقائه يوما ...

 ثم شكا لي من ظلمه له دومـــــــــــا ..!!

وبعد أيام رأيته معه ، يغدوان ويروحان  يتضاحكان في انبساط  شديد و سعة ..!!

- فلما خلوت به ، أبديت العجب من أمره !!

- فقـال : جاءني فسامحته ، وكلمني فصالحته ...

 مالك .. ! عجبا  لكِ عجبا  !!  ألا يكفي العفو لاجتماعنا  سببا !! 

- فقلت : لا أعترض على العفو ، ولا أكره أن تعامله بالصفح 

فقط أعجب من تخلّيك عن الحذر ، مع تكرار ظلمه لك والكدر !!

- فقال مدافعا  بعجب : بل العفو يمحو  الإساءة والغضب !!

- فقلت مفسرة : أذكر الحذر قاصرة ، فلا يعارض  العفو الحذر  ، والتحسب من خطر !!

ألم تذكر تكراره الإيذاء  والظلم !!   

- فقال : العفو يعني نسيان الأثر ، ونقاء القلب من كل سوء وكدر !!

- فقلت : بل العفو يستحب مع الحذر ، والتحسب الدائم بذكر ما ترك قبلا من أثر !!

- قال : بل هذا من سواد القلب ، وعدم القدرة على الصفاء والحــب !!

 * حينها  آثرت ترك  الجدال ، لعلمي أن الاتفاق بيننا من المحال ...


- وبعد أيام جاءني  يبكي  ، وعن ظلم رفيقه يسهب لي و يحكي ..!!

- فقلت : ألم أحذرك ، وعن مثل ذلك أخبرك !!

- قال : لا تلوميني ، فضلا ولا  تقرعيني ...

وبعد أياما تصافيا ، ولكل ما سبق من ظلم محيا ..!!

فعاودت تذكير محرمي ، أمازلت لا ترعوي.. !!

فقال بعجب : يالك من سوداء القلب ..!!


  رحمه الله ، كم  كان أبيض القلب .....!

----------


## أم هانئ

*55 - وجعلناهم أحاديث ...* 
*بئس ما تركوا من إرثهم لوريث !!!****



*كلما تفكرت بصغار القوم ، وما سيحملونه من شديد عــــار وشين*
*رق قلبي لحالهم ودمعت لأجلهم العين ... وهالني شديد مصابهم*
*و بلائهم في كل زمن وأين ...!!!*



*جاء في تفسير قوله تعالى :*



*( ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم قرونا آخرين، ما تسبق من أمة أجلها وما يستأخرون،*
*ثم أرسلنا رسلنا تترا كلما جاء أمة رسولها كذبوه فأتبعنا بعضهم بعضا*
*وجعلناهم أحاديث فبعدا لقوم لا يؤمنون )*
*سورة المؤمنون*


*« وجعلناهم أحاديث » جمع أحدوثة وهي ما يتحدث به؛* 
*كأعاجيب جمع أعجوبة، وهي ما يتعجب منه. قال الأخفش:*
*إنما يقال هذا في الشر « جعلناهم أحاديث » ولا يقال في الخير؛*
*كما يقال: صار فلان حديثا أي عبرة ومثلا؛ كما قال في آية أخرى:* 
*« فجعلناهم أحاديث ومزقناهم كل ممزق » [ سبأ: 19 ] . انتهى*



*اللهم : لا تجعلنا أحاديث .... اللهم : لا تجعلنا أحاديث* 
*اللهم : لا تجعلنا أحاديث ... آمين*



*اللهم منّ علينا وعلى صغارنا وأهلينا*
*بطيب الذكر بعد انقضاء ما كُتب من عمر :*


*** جاء في تفسير قوله تعالى :*

*" وتركنا عليه في الآخرين* سلام على ابراهيم * كذلك نجزي المحسنين " سورة الصافات* 


*... وأبقينا لإبراهبم ثناءً حسنا في الأمم بعده. ) انتهى .*









______________________________  ___________________

* خاطرة رقم ( 8 )من موضوع : بعض ما هيجته الأحداث ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
ومنكم أستفيد أستاذتنا الغالية ، كلامكم قيم ، ولكم الفضل علي في تعلم الكثير ، جزاكم ربي خيرا وأسكنكم الفردوس الأعلى مع من تحبون .

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> ومنكم أستفيد أستاذتنا الغالية ، كلامكم قيم ، ولكم الفضل علي في تعلم  الكثير ، جزاكم ربي خيرا وأسكنكم الفردوس الأعلى مع من تحبون .


آمين آمين آمين وإياك أخيتي جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك 
وجبر  خاطرك أختنا الكريمة شميسة غفر الله لي ولك علام كل هذا ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

*
56- إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم ..!!!



ومما راعنا وأفزع قلوبنا كثرة تناول الأخبار المرسلة 


وتناقل الإشاعات بلا ارعواء ولا بينة 

وكأن الكلمات تنتقل فقط على الألسنة

دون أن تمر على العقول التي في القلوب 

وكأن ما حدث يبيح ذلك التلقي و كثرة اللغط 

والخوض في أعراض الناس بالقذف بلا مسوغ من الشرع


فكم من قول سمعناه فحضرنا عظيم قول الإله سبحانه جل في علاه :


( إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم وتقولون بأفواهكم ما ليس لكم به علم وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم ) سورة النور / آية : 15



قال الإمام ابن كثير في تفسيره : 


.... ثم قال تعالى : ( إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم ) قال مجاهد ، وسعيد بن جبير :   أي : يرويه بعضكم عن بعض ، يقول هذا : سمعته من فلان ، وقال فلان كذا ،   وذكر بعضهم كذا . 

وقرأ آخرون " إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم . وفي صحيح البخاري عن عائشة : أنها كانت   تقرؤها كذلك وتقول : هو من ولق القول . يعني : الكذب الذي يستمر صاحبه  عليه  ، تقول العرب : ولق فلان في السير : إذا استمر فيه ، والقراءة الأولى  أشهر  ، وعليها الجمهور ، ولكن الثانية مروية عن أم المؤمنين عائشة . 

قال ابن أبي حاتم : حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج ، حدثنا أبو أسامة ، عن نافع بن   عمر ، عن ابن أبي مليكة ، [ عن عائشة أنها كانت تقرأ : " إذ تلقونه " وتقول   : إنما هو ولق القول - والولق : الكذب . قال ابن أبي مليكة ] : هي أعلم  به  من غيرها . 

وقوله : ( وتقولون بأفواهكم ما ليس لكم به علم ) أي : تقولون ما لا تعلمون . 

ثم قال تعالى : ( وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم ) 
... إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله ، لا يدري ما تبلغ ، 
يهوي بها في النار أبعد ما بين السماء والأرض " 
وفي رواية : " لا يلقي لها بالا " . انتهى



وجاء أيضا في أحد التفاسير :


( ...إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم . ففي قوله : ( بألسنتكم )   تشبيه الخبر بشخص وتشبيه الراوي للخبر بمن يتهيأ ويستعد للقائه استعارة   مكنية فجعلت الألسن آلة للتلقي على طريقة تخييلية بتشبيه الألسن في رواية   الخبر بالأيدي في تناول الشيء . وإنما جعلت الألسن آلة للتلقي مع أن تلقي   الأخبار بالأسماع ; لأنه لما كان هذا التلقي غايته التحدث بالخبر جعلت   الألسن مكان الأسماع مجازا بعلاقة الأيلولة . وفيه تعريض بحرصهم على تلقي   هذا الخبر فهم حين يتلقونه يبادرون بالإخبار به بلا ترو ولا تريث . وهذا   تعريض بالتوبيخ أيضا . 

وأما قوله : وتقولون بأفواهكم فوجه ذكر ( بأفواهكم   ) مع أن القول لا يكون بغير الأفواه أنه أريد التمهيد لقوله : ما ليس لكم   به علم ، أي : هو قول غير موافق لما في العلم ولكنه عن مجرد تصور ; لأن   أدلة العلم قائمة بنقيض مدلول هذا القول فصار الكلام مجرد ألفاظ تجري على   الأفواه . 

وفي هذا من الأدب الأخلاقي أن المرء لا يقول بلسانه إلا ما يعلمه ويتحققه   وإلا فهو أحد رجلين : أفن الرأي يقول الشيء قبل أن يتبين له الأمر فيوشك أن   يقول الكذب فيحسبه الناس كذابا . وفي الحديث : بـ حسب المرء من الكذب أن   يحدث بكل ما سمع ، أو رجل مموه مراء يقول ما يعتقد خلافه قال تعالى : ومن   الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد   الخصام وقال : كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون . 

هذا في الخبر وكذلك الشأن في الوعد فلا يعد إلا بما يعلم أنه يستطيع الوفاء   به . وفي الحديث آية المنافق ثلاث : إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا   اؤتمن خان . 

وزاد في توبيخهم بقوله : وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم ، أي : تحسبون الحديث بالقذف أمرا هينا . 
.... ) انتهى مختصرا 

*

*______________________________  ___________________

* خاطرة رقم (  5 ) من موضوع : بعض ما هيجته الأحداث ...



*

----------


## أم هانئ

* 57- الشفقة على القوم ...!!


أعلم أني قد أُُلام على تصريحي بشفقتي على القوم 
إلا أن الأمر ليس بيدي فرؤية شديد انكسارهم و لباس ذلهم
هيج شفقتي واستدر دموعي على بؤس حالهم ....

وقد عاينت مدى انكسار القوم وشديد ذلهم وشنيع انفضاح ما 
دق من أمرهم بعد تكبرهم وعلوهم ... وهذا في الدار الفانية 
فماذا تُراه الحال يكون في يوم الحساب و وقوف الخلائق 
قاطبة بين يدي رب الأرباب !!! 


فوجل قلبي وزادت خشيتي من يوم الفاضحة و انكسار العبيد 
بين يدي الملك سبحانه وتعالى وعز وجل على رءوس الأشهاد !!!
فأشفقت أن يطالني مثل هذا و كلنا صاحب ذنب لا محالة ....
نسأل الله العافية ، نسال الله العافية ، نسأل الله العافية ...

**قال السعدي في تفسيره لقوله تعالى :

‏ ‏{‏الزَّانِيَة   وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ 
**وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ 
وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ * }‏ سورة النور (2)

( هذا الحكم في الزاني والزانية البكرين، أنهما يجلد كل منهما مائة جلدة،  وأما الثيب، فقد دلت السنة الصحيحة المشهورة، أن حده الرجم، 
ونهانا تعالى أن تأخذنا رأفة ‏[‏بهما‏}‏ في دين الله، تمنعنا من إقامة الحد عليهم، 
سواء رأفة طبيعية، أو لأجل قرابة أو صداقة أو غير ذلك، 
وأن الإيمان موجب لانتفاء هذه الرأفة المانعة من إقامة أمر الله،
فرحمته حقيقة، بإقامة حد الله عليه،* *فنحن وإن رحمناه
لجريان القدر عليه، فلا نرحمه من هذا الجانب ) انتهى .

&- فالشفقة والرحمة المنهي عنها هي المانعة من إقامة حدود الله
أما الشفقة أو الرحمة التي منبعها جريان القدر فلم ينهَ عنها سبحانه .*





______________________________  ___________________

* خاطرة رقم (  3 ) من موضوع : بعض ما هيجته الأحداث ...

----------


## أم هانئ

58- تفسير محـــــــــبَّ ...!!


  ما قرأت في تفسير السعدي- قط- إلا وتملكني شعور بأن ذلك التفسير   : (( تفسير مُحِبّ ))

لمـــــاذا ؟

-  لأن الشيخ- رحمه الله تعالى - يبذل الجهد ويستفرغ الوسع
 في بث حب الله في قلوب عباده :
 فإذا تأملت كلماته  وتعبيراته المستخدمة في تفسيره
تجدها  تفيض محبة للربّ سبحانه ...!!

 فمثلا  :
-كثيرا- ما  يصدّر  الشيخ - رحمه الله تعالى -  كلامه عن الأوامر والنواهي بقوله :
( امتن الله علينا فأمرنا بــ
 أو امتن سبحانه على عباده فنهاهم عن كذا لطفا 
بهم أو رحمة بهم أو ما شابهها  من تعبيرات رائقة 
تفيض محبة للإله سبحانه في علاه )

تأملوا - فضلا - :
كيف يعبر - رحمه الله تعالى- عن التكاليف التي يعتبرها الكثيرون 
- ولا أبرّئ نفسي - قيودا وموانع وحدودا وأعباء يستثقلونها بأنهــا :
 منن ونعم وألطاف يتفضل بها سبحانه 
على عباده لطفا بهم ومحبة لهم ورحمة  تسعهم ...

سبحان الله : تأملوا حين يختلف المنظور ، كيف تنقلب في القلوب كل الأمور ..!!
 فبدل أن نراها  تكاليفا وقيودا و محاذير  ، نراها   نعما و ألطافا و رحمة 
 من رب واسع و كبير !!!

 كيف يؤثر  اختلاف المنظور في عميق القلوب
   ؛ فتقبل النفوس والجوارح على العمل  رغبة ومحبة وإرضاء  لذلك المحبوب !!
   تقف على الباب تعمل بالخدمة مقبلة خاضعة  بمحبة بين يدي ذي الجلال والمنة ...!!
    لاعتقادها أن  التكاليف إن هي إلا  رحمات من الرءوف  تترى ...!!



هاجت في صدري تلكم المعاني حين كنت أقرأ تفسيره
 في إحدى الليالي  :
قال تعالى :
  { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ *  إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ  وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا  عَادٍ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ }  البقرة :   172 - 173 
قال السعدي في تفسيره :



> 





> وإنما حرم علينا هذه الخبائث ونحوها, لطفا بنا, وتنزيها عن المضر، ومع  هذا ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ ) أي: ألجئ إلى المحرم, بجوع وعدم, أو إكراه، (  غَيْرَ بَاغٍ ) أي: غير طالب للمحرم, مع قدرته على الحلال, أو مع عدم جوعه،  ( وَلا عَادٍ ) أي: متجاوز الحد في تناول ما أبيح له, اضطرارا، فمن اضطر وهو غير قادر على الحلال، وأكل بقدر الضرورة فلا يزيد عليها، ( فَلا إِثْمَ ) [أي: جناح] عليه، وإذا ارتفع الجناح الإثم رجع الأمر إلى ما كان عليه، والإنسان بهذه الحالة, مأمور بالأكل, بل منهي أن يلقي بيده إلى التهلكة, وأن يقتل نفسه. 
> فيجب, إذًا عليه الأكل, ويأثم إن ترك الأكل حتى مات, فيكون قاتلا لنفسه.
> وهذه الإباحة والتوسعة, من رحمته تعالى بعباده, فلهذا ختمها بهذين الاسمين الكريمين المناسبين غاية المناسبة فقال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) . 
> ولما كان الحل مشروطا بهذين الشرطين, وكان الإنسان في هذه الحالة, ربما لا يستقصي تمام الاستقصاء في تحقيقها - أخبر تعالى أنه غفور, فيغفر ما أخطأ فيه في هذه الحال, خصوصا وقد غلبته الضرورة, وأذهبت حواسه المشقة. 
> وفي هذه الآية دليل على القاعدة المشهورة: " الضرورات تبيح المحظورات "فكل محظور, اضطر إليه الإنسان, فقد أباحه له, الملك الرحمن. [فله الحمد والشكر, أولا وآخرا, وظاهرا وباطنا].




 
 تأملوا فضلا : ما لوناه بالأحمر و الأزرق ، واستشعروا كيف أنه ( تفسير محب )
يرغبّ الخلق في طاعة الخالق ، يبث حب الربّ في  كل قلب ...!!

 ولنفند بعض العبارات :
1-وإنما حرم علينا هذه الخبائث ونحوها, لطفا بنا, وتنزيها عن المضر
                              *  إذن هو نهانا عنها لصالحنا أولا ..!

2-فمن اضطر وهو غير قادر على الحلال، وأكل بقدر الضرورة 
فلا يزيد عليها، ( فَلا إِثْمَ ) [أي: جناح]
               *  ثم رفع الإثم عن غير الممتثل للنهي لوجود ضرورة فضلا منه سبحانه ..!

3-والإنسان بهذه الحالة, مأمور بالأكل, بل منهي أن يلقي بيده
 إلى التهلكة, وأن يقتل نفسه .فيجب, إذًا عليه الأكل, ويأثم إن ترك 
الأكل حتى مات, فيكون قاتلا لنفسه
* ثم  زاد فثلث بأن تارك الأكل حال الضرورة تورعا آثم ؛ لأنه يُهلك نفسه
والله شرع له ما يرحمه من الهلكة فلِمَ التورع في غير محله !!! 

**   فلو كان النهي أو الأمر من الله غايته محض التكليف من الإله لخلقه  وعباده ، لما أثّم من أهلك نفسه متمسكا بأصل الحرمة ، 
 ولكن الغاية من الأمر والنهي التكليف بما يحقق صالح الخلق
وما فيه لهم  الرفق ... .

4-وهذه الإباحة والتوسعة, من رحمته تعالى بعباده 
* يتبع التكليف إذا تعذّر توسعة ورحمة من الإله سبحانه ..!

5- فلهذا ختمها بهذين الاسمين الكريمين المناسبين غاية المناسبة
 فقال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) . 
 * فأي مغفرة وأي رحمة سبحانه !!! 

6- ولما كان الحل مشروطا بهذين الشرطين, وكان الإنسان
 في هذه الحالة, ربما لا يستقصي تمام الاستقصاء في تحقيقها 
  أخبر تعالى أنه غفور, فيغفر ما أخطأ فيه في هذه الحال,
 خصوصا وقد غلبته الضرورة, وأذهبت حواسه المشقة. 

* يعلم  سبحانه : أن بعض عباده قد يتعدى الحد لاضطرابه
فيغفر له دون طلب من العبد للمغفرة ، بل لعل العبد
لم يستشعر - أصلا - أنه تعدى أو ارتكب ما يتطلب المغفرة ...!! 

7-فكل محظور, اضطر إليه الإنسان, فقد أباحه له, الملك الرحمن. 
 فله الحمد والشكر, أولا وآخرا, وظاهرا وباطنا 
                   * وكانت تلك الكلمات مسك الختام من الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى ...!!


 ألم أقل : إنه  ( تفسير محبّ )!!!.

----------


## أم هانئ

59- اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفُ عنّـا 

 ما أجمل أن يتصف الربّ بصفة العفو ...!!
 والأجمل من ذلك أن يحب سبحانه فعل العفو ...!!
 فما أحوج أمثالنا إلى جميل صفته ، وكريم تفضله سبحانه بمحبة  ما فيه النفع لعباده ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

60-  احذر هذا الخلط ...!!


 عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : 

(( إن الله وضع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه . ))

الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: الألباني - المصدر:
 صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1677
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 



يخلط بعض الناس بين عدم المؤاخذة على الخطأ

وبين الحكم الشرعي بالنسبة للعبادة التي وقع فيها الخطأ

و فيما يلي نضرب مثلا ليتضح المراد :


من صلى -ناسيا - بغير وضوء ليس بآثم بنص الحديث المذكور أعلاه ،

ولكن يجب عليه الإعادة لأنه ترك شرطا من شروط صحة الصلاة ..


 والعجب كل العجب حين تجد  أن بعض الناس يستدل بحديث ابن عباس
  على أنه لا يلزم  من نسي الوضوء إعادة الصلاة ...!!

وهذا خلط و خطأ يا عباد الله :
- فالحديث عن عدم المؤاخذة بسبب النسيان أو الخطأ أو الاستكراه شيء
-  والحديث عن الحكم الشرعي للعبادة وما ينبغي على من وقع منه ذلك شيء آخر فلُيتأمــــــــ  ـــــــل .


هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## أم هانئ

61- مفــــــــــارق  ــــــــة ....!!




 كلما أزف رحيل ذلك الشهر الفضيل : 

 أنّ قلبي للفراق ، و عانى نهم  الاشتياق ...!!  

 وجرت من عيني لقرب فراقه  الدموع ،  تُرى أيطول عمري لأنعم باللقاء  و بالرجوع ...!!


ولكن مهـــــــــــــ  لا ...:
 هناك شبه شعور بالارتياح يغزو نفسي في أناة و صُراح ...!!


كيف يجتمع النقيضان : 

ألم شديد لمفارقة شهر فريد ، وشبه راحة على وشيك رحيله و سماحة ..؟!


وحين تأملت هُديتُ إلى جواب علّي لا آثم  به  بل قد أثاب :


يعلم ربي :
 أنه شهر إلى النفس قريب  ، وكيف يهون أو يطيب لمحب  مفارقة  الحبيب ..!!

إلا أنني أخشى التقصير  في  صيامه  أو قيامه ..

أستعن  بالله ناظرة بلهفة  بلـــــوغ تمامه ...!!


هذا لعمري حال العليل ، الذي يرجو  السلامة من تقصير  ...!!


فهل لاعتذاري من سبيــــــــل  ،  أم أنني أقل حبّا لشهركم الفضيــــــــــ  ـــل ...؟!

----------


## أم هانئ

62 -الشحيــــــــــ  ـــــح ...!!!




 تفكرت يوما : لم يضنّ أحدهم بكلمة طيبة أو بسمة مُطَيِّبة ...؟!


فإن قلنــا : له شبه عذر في الإمساك عن إنفاق الدينار والدرهم 
لأن ذلك كلفة تُورث بخيل النفس الشقاء و الهم ...!!


فما تُراه عذره في عدم تكلّفه تطييب الكلام 
وماذا تُراه يفقد إن تكلّف قليلا من الابتسام ..!!


ثم هُديت إلى سببين :


1- إن شحيح النفس يفزع من كل ما أطلق عليه
في الشرع  لفظ ( صدقة ) (1) فيتمثلها مغرمة مجحفة وكلفة ...!!


2- إنه غير معنيّ بمشاعر من يعاشر : فرضاه أو حتى سخطه
أمر غير ذي بالٍ عنده ...!! 
ثم هو لا يسعى لنوال منزلة في قلبه ، فلم يتكلف إدخال السرور على نفسه  ...!!



نسأل اللـه : العافيـــــة نسأل اللـه : العافيـــة 
 وأن يحفظنا  بحفظه - سبحانه - من التعاطي 
مع مثل تلكم القلوب الشحيحة القاسية .




---------------------------------------- 

(1)-كل سلامى من الناس عليه صدقة ، كل يوم تطلع فيه الشمس ، يعدل بين  الاثنين صدقة ، ويعين الرجل على دابته فيحمل عليها ، أو يرفع عليها متاعه  صدقة ، والكلمة الطيبة صدقة ، وكل خطوة يخطوها إلى الصلاة صدقة ، ويميط الأذى عن الطريق صدقة
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2989
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 


*- تبسمك في وجه أخيك ، وأمرك بالمعروف ونهيك عن المنكر صدقة . . الحديث
الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2321
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن
﻿

----------


## أم هانئ

63- عجبــــــــــــ  ــــًـا ....!!




إن تعجب فاعجب من بعض الناس إذ يتعدون دون شعور أو إحساس ...!!


تتعاطى معهم فيتطاولون عليك ، يتمادون معك ، يتعدّون حدودك ، 
يبخسون حقوقك ، يجرحونك ، يؤلمونك ....!!


- فإن توعدتهم بعدم المسامحة استنكروا عليك في اندهاش :
كيف يا هذا لا تعفو عن أقرب الناس ...!!
فالعفو من شيم الكرام ، وتركه من شيم اللئام ...!!

- فإن قلتَ : يا سادتي لا تعتدوا ...!!

- قالوا : نمازحك أنت صديق لا عدو ...!!

- فإن قلتَ : كفوا ؛ أتضايق ...!!

- قالوا : حسّن - فضلا - أخلاقك ...!!

- فإن قلتَ : وما يدريكم أني سوف أسامح ...!!

- قالوا : ليس خيارا ، عار عليك ، بل بالعفو  تُصالح ...!!
 ألا تعفو عن أصحابك ، ألا تعفو عن خاصتك وأحبابك ...!!
هذا لعمرك ضعف في إيمانك ، قادح في مرؤتك و أخلاقك ...!!


** حينها يسقط في يديك ويملأ الغضب ما بين جنبيك :
لا يستطيعون كف أنفسهم عن الأذى ، ويستنكرون  عليك
ترك العفو لأنك - بزعمهم - مثلٌ يُحْتّذى ...!!
ينكرون على مثلك عدم العفو ، بينما يستحلون لأنفسهم التعدي والظلم ...!!


بالله : أليس هذا من العجب ، ومن غريب الطبائع والأدب ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

64- ما أنتم بالحكم الترضى حكومته ...!!





 تخاصم طرفان حول إرث بينهم ، فأعْوز أحد الطرفين أوراقا تثبت  ما لهم ..!!

ورغم أن الجميع يعلم أنه حقهم ، فقد جحد الطرف الآخر ماجحدوا من إرثهم ...!!

وعلت من هذا الطرف الأصوات : فليأت من يدعي حقا بإثبات ...!!

فلما تعمقت الخصومة تدخل بعض الأتقياء للفصل و للحكومة :

ولأنهم من المقربين كانوا بحقيقة الأمر عالمين ، وعلى حق الطرف الآخر مطلعين ... 

فبماذا حكم القوم ليصلحوا ذات البين ؟!


- قال المصلحون للطرف المظلوم :
 ضاع نصف حقك لا مفر ، وعليك بالمسامحة و العفو  ...!!

- قال المظلوم : ياقوم مالكم كيف تحكمون ...!!

إن كان ولابد من ضياع الحق : فكيف تأمرون في مثل هذا المقام بالعفو ..!!

كذا تعينون الظالم على ظلمه ، وتؤكدون على العفو ليصفو أمره ...!!

هل الشأن شأن المظلوم وحده ، أين حق الله على عبده ...؟!

هبوا أن المظلوم غلب على أمره ، ثم عفا بعد ذلك من قلبه 
فما شأن الظالم مع ربّّه ؟! ثم هل أنتم مثابون على عونه ؟!


ياقوم : إن لم تستطيعوا ردّ الحقّ لأربابه ، فلا أقل من الجهر
بأنهم تحملوا  من الظلم ، ووقعوا لا محالة في الإثم  ..!!


ضنّ الحكام بمحض قول الحق الذي يعلمون ؛
 فخاطر القوم بزعمهم كانوا يطيّبون :قالـوا : 
مادام أخذ الحق دون أوراق محال ، فعلام يجهرون بقول
 قد يسبب غضب بعضهم في المآل ....!!


ولا تعليـــــــــــ  ــــق .

----------


## أم هانئ

65-انتبه أنت مختبر   .....!





 عنّ لي يوما  أن الله يقدر وقوع حدث ما ليستخرج به من عباده ما يسترون
من معتقدات ، و يجلي لهم ما قد وُريَ من أخلاقيات تبدو بعفوية  فيما 
يقومون به من سلوكيات ،  كردة فعل للحدث الذي قدر الله وقوعه لهم 
أو أمامهم أو بينهم  ، فمنهم من يخرج من ذلك  الحدث مأجورا ، ومنهم 
من يخرج منه آثما مأزورا ...!!


ثم ينجلي الحدث وتنكشف عن القوم الغمة ، وقد لطف الله فيه بعباده أحسن لطفه وأتمه ...!!



 وإن أردنا التقييم  لردة الأفعال تلك  لزمنا قياسها  على المراد منا في  الشرع ، 
حينها  وحينها - فقط - نعلم هل نجحنا أم رسبنا ، هل باعدنا أم سددنا أم قاربنا ...؟!



 ثم أي شيء من تلك التجربة فيما يستقبل استفدنا ..؟!



تُرى من منا ستختلف ردة فعله إلى الإيجاب ، ومن منا  سُيهدى فيما يستقبل
إلى السداد و الصواب ، ومن منا سيخرج مأجورا سالما من الإثم ليس مأزورا ...؟!

----------


## مصباح في مشكاة

> 52- لازم القــول ليــس بقــول ...
> 
> 
> 
> بعد طول زمن في التعاطي مع البشر..
> 
> بدا لي أنهم حين يتكلمون - غالبا - للازم أقوالهم لا يقصدون !!
> 
> إلا من رحم الإله - فهذه قناعة قلبي وما وعاه 
> ...


وما ضابط الكذب ؟ الذي أراه أنه كذب ولو استفتينا لنرتاح من عناء التفكير هل لازم قولهم هذا كذب أم ماذا لقد عانيت من   أمثال هؤلاء واريد السعادة لأولادي من بعدي

----------


## أم هانئ

> وما ضابط الكذب ؟ الذي أراه أنه كذب ولو استفتينا لنرتاح من عناء التفكير هل لازم قولهم هذا كذب أم ماذا لقد عانيت من   أمثال هؤلاء واريد السعادة لأولادي من بعدي



وهل مثلي تستطيع جوابك أختنا الكريمة ...!!

سلي من هو أعلم وأحكم بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

عجزتُ عن سمط خاطرتي على تلكم الآية ...!!



قال تبارك وتعالى :


( إِن تَدْعُوهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ وَلَا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ ) فاطر : 14


فقط أرددها فأجد لها مردودا في عميق نفسي ... سبحان الملك !!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> 12- لا إمامة مع عافية ودوام سلامة .
> 
> كم رفعت كفيّ بالدعاء لباسط الأرض ورافع السمــــــاء 
> 
> أسأله : أن يجعلني وذريتي أئمة للأتقياء وألا يحرمنا أجر هذا الاصطفاء
> 
> أكرره غافلة عن سنة لله ماضية بتلازم الإمامة للفتن وعظيم البـلاء
> 
> فما أدراني : أأثبت في البلاء ؟ أم تزل قدمي إلى درك فتنة ظلمـاء ؟
> ...


أعتقد أختي الكريمة أنه إن استجاب ربنا عز وجل دعاؤك بأن يجعلك للمتقين إماما فسوف يبتليك ويعينك على التحمل الى ان تصلي جواب الدعاء فالله كريم ولن يقطعك في منتصف الدعاء بل سيوصلك لآخره ويتمه عليك...آمين
وأخيتي بكل الأحوال نحن من ابتلاء لآخر فلم لا نتمنى الإمامة في التقوى!!!
بورك في أيامك...آمين
وأعانك على طاعته

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> 32- إن شاء الله تحقيقا أم تعليقا ؟!  
> 
> *انتبهت يوما لمفارقة أواقعها كثيرا ، وفيما يلي نفصّل ذا تفصيلا : 
> - كنت - أحيانا- أقول : إن شاء الله بعزم أكيد على أداء عمل ما .
> - وكنت أحيانا أقولها تخلصا من إلحاح بعضهم ، و في نيتي أنها عوض عن إجابته بلا . 
> - وكلما قالها أمامي أحدهم حدثت نفسي : تُرى ماذا بها يعني ؟ 
> ** إلى أن رزقني الله بجواب امتلأت نفسي بمعناه ، وسكن عقلي إليه وارتضاه : 
> روى أحدهم عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مقتطف من الأخبار 
> وحدث أنه كان يحث الناس في الشام على قتال جيش التتار
> ...


ما فهمته من الشيخ العثيمين عن إن شاء الله قال :
فإن كن الانسان عازما على الفعل وبالتأكيد سيفعله فليقل إن شاء الله
فلو جاء بعد العزم والأخذ بالأسباب عارضا يكون صدق في مقولته... 
لكن إن لم تشا أن تنجز الفعل وتعلم انك لن تفعله لا تقل إن شاء الله وتعلقه على المشيئة فيعتقد فيك مع التكرار أنك إن قلت إن شاء الله فإنك لن تفعل وهذا سيء...
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> 48 - نفي مطلق الرضا ، أم نفي الرضا المطلق ؟
> 
> 
> عنّ لي يوما أن عدم الرضا منشؤه 
> 
> الفارق بين المأمول والمتاح 
> 
> فصورته في معادلة :
> 
> ...


بل يختلف من حال الى حال
فإن رايت من انسان تلطف وقبول وتعويد منه على كل خير وأني أعني له الكثير ثم انتقص من حقي عليه وتعذر بأعذار لا أقتنع بها فتصير المعادلة
المأمول - المتاح = الشعور بعدم الرضا التام
أما إن لم يضعني في منزلة النفس والروح والوجدان إذا أرضى بالقليل فإن قصر معي سأرضى عن الجزء المتاح ولن أرضى عن الجزء المفقود  فتكون المعادلة
المأمول - المتاح = الشعور بعدم رضا مساوٍ للفارق بين المأمول والمتاح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> 53-   لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين ...!
> 
> 
> 
> - تأذى أحد محارمي من أحد رفقائه يوما ...
> 
>  ثم شكا لي من ظلمه له دومـــــــــــا ..!!
> 
> وبعد أيام رأيته معه ، يغدوان ويروحان  يتضاحكان في انبساط  شديد و سعة ..!!
> ...


ابتسامات....... لله درك يا بيضاء القلب ........ بل الحذر الحذر

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
أختي الغالية أم هانئ 
أسأل الله ان لا يحرمكِ الأجر وأن يحفظكِ ويبارك فيك يارب
دررٌ وأي درر 
اثابكِ ربي وحفظكِ ورعاك

----------


## أم هانئ

> أعتقد أختي الكريمة أنه إن استجاب ربنا عز وجل دعاؤك بأن يجعلك للمتقين إماما فسوف يبتليك ويعينك على التحمل الى ان تصلي جواب الدعاء فالله كريم ولن يقطعك في منتصف الدعاء بل سيوصلك لآخره ويتمه عليك...آمين
> وأخيتي بكل الأحوال نحن من ابتلاء لآخر فلم لا نتمنى الإمامة في التقوى!!!
> بورك في أيامك...آمين
> وأعانك على طاعته


آمين وإياك ...

الحق أخيتي هي وجهات نظر...!!

 بوركت شرفت بعطر مرورك

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما فهمته من الشيخ العثيمين عن إن شاء الله قال :
> فإن كن الانسان عازما على الفعل وبالتأكيد سيفعله فليقل إن شاء الله
> فلو جاء بعد العزم والأخذ بالأسباب عارضا يكون صدق في مقولته... 
> لكن إن لم تشا أن تنجز الفعل وتعلم انك لن تفعله لا تقل إن شاء الله وتعلقه على المشيئة فيعتقد فيك مع التكرار أنك إن قلت إن شاء الله فإنك لن تفعل وهذا سيء...
> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله ...

جزاك الله خيرا  وأحسن إليك على الفائدة

----------


## أم هانئ

> بل يختلف من حال الى حال
> فإن رايت من انسان تلطف وقبول وتعويد منه على كل خير وأني أعني له الكثير ثم انتقص من حقي عليه وتعذر بأعذار لا أقتنع بها فتصير المعادلة
> المأمول - المتاح = الشعور بعدم الرضا التام
> أما إن لم يضعني في منزلة النفس والروح والوجدان إذا أرضى بالقليل فإن قصر معي سأرضى عن الجزء المتاح ولن أرضى عن الجزء المفقود  فتكون المعادلة
> المأمول - المتاح = الشعور بعدم رضا مساوٍ للفارق بين المأمول والمتاح


جزاك الله خيرا على عطر المرور .

----------


## أم هانئ

> ابتسامات....... لله درك يا بيضاء القلب ........ بل الحذر الحذر


بوركت أم البراء

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> أختي الغالية أم هانئ 
> أسأل الله ان لا يحرمكِ الأجر وأن يحفظكِ ويبارك فيك يارب
> دررٌ وأي درر 
> اثابكِ ربي وحفظكِ ورعاك


آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة 

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك الجمال في العين الناظرة بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

*أحرف تنطــق بالــعظمة (1)



    الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا.


   الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد .



 

 تأملوا نظم تلك الأحرف ،  فضلا : بعض  التفكّر  و التوقف ...!!   


الألف ( ا ، ـا ) ، والكاف ( كـ ) ، واللام ( ل ) ، والهاء المتطرفة ( ـه )  


 أحرف متطاولة شامخة  متعالية ...!!


سُمِطّت بجمال رائق ،  تنضح  بجلال فائق ...!!


 توقع في النفس الوجل ، سبحان العلي الأكبر ...!


______________________________  _____

(1)- عظمة المبني والمعنى وقصدت تأمل المبنى .



*

----------


## أم هانئ

*
نـــــور على نــــور ...!!



( ... قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى  * فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى * قَالَ لَهُم  مُّوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ  بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى * فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُم  بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى * قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ  يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا  بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى * فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا  صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى * قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى  إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى * قَالَ  بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن  سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى * فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى *  قُلْنَا لا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الأَعْلَى * وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ  تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلا يُفْلِحُ  السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى * فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى قَالَ  آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي  عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنّ  َ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ  خِلافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ  أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى * قَالُوا لَن  نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا  فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا *  إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا  أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى ) طه / 59 - 73 .


كلما قرأت تلكم الآيات أخذ بجماع نفسي العجب ..!

من الكفر للإيمان ترى العبد سريعا ينقلب ...!!

فها هم السحرة تظاهروا مع فرعون على موسى وما تركوا في سبيل ذلك من سبب ...!!

ثم سرعان ما وَحّدوا و مجّدوا الربّ ...!!

والسؤال :

متى تعلموا التوحيد و ليسوا من كفرهم ببعيد ...!!

من أين لهم تلكم المعاني التي صاغوها في أحرف ومبان ...!!

نطقوا بما قد يعجز عن قوله من سبقهم إلى التوحيد ، وربما خالط موسى وهارون الاختلاط الشديد ....!!

من أين لهم ذلك الثبات ، ما أعظم تمسكهم بسبيل الهدى والرشاد ...!!


ثم عنّ لي جواب قد يفسر حالهم أو يجلي قليلا ما قد أصابهم :


تُراه ذلك الإيمان قد خالطت بشاشته قلوبهم ...!!


نور رسالة السماء + نور فطرة الأزكياء = نور على نور
[ يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء ] .

*

----------


## مصباح في مشكاة

للفائدة يأخت ام هانئ ويا أخوات
من معاني الحديث أيضا , أن المؤمن لا يعود إلى الذنب بعد أن جرب ألم الذنوب وشؤمها وعواقبها
وفقكن الله تعالى

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> للفائدة يأخت ام هانئ ويا أخوات
> من معاني الحديث أيضا , أن المؤمن لا يعود إلى الذنب بعد أن جرب ألم الذنوب وشؤمها وعواقبها
> وفقكن الله تعالى


أخيتي عفوا عن أي حديث تتكلمين ؟

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

بارك الله فيك نور على نور هدانا الله لهذا النور  ليستقر في الصدور  اللهم امين

----------


## مصباح في مشكاة

> وهل مثلي تستطيع جوابك أختنا الكريمة ...!!
> 
> سلي من هو أعلم وأحكم بوركت


الجواب المطلوب ممن هو أعلم منَا ,ولكنك اختي جزمتي بانهم لا يكذبون
وفقك الله وبارك فيك ,في نظري وفهمي كمسلمة ماهو إلا كذب وإلا كيف أكون مسلمة في ديار الإسلام ولا أميز الكذب من النفاق الأصغر من المدارة من المداهنة, ومع ذلك لا أفتي بل يفتينا العالم .

----------


## مصباح في مشكاة

> أخيتي عفوا عن أي حديث تتكلمين ؟


حديث (لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر واحد.....)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حديث (لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر واحد.....)


لا أوافقك أخيتي في أن من معاني الحديث ألا يعود المؤمن للذنوب
بكل الأحوال المؤمن يعود للذنوب ويستغفر الى أن يموت فليس منا من رفع عنه القلم الا القاصر والمجنون فطالما نحن أحياء سنذنب ونتوب وقال العلماء كيف تعرف غواية الشيطان ووسوسته من غواية النفس الأمارة بالسوء
فكان الأمر ان عدت لنفس الذنب تكون هذه النفس الأمارة بالسوء
أما ان تنوع الذنب وتفرع لأمور أخرى فهو من الشيطان
لأنه يدخل للانسان من باب فان رأى انه لم يفلح يوسوس بذنب اخر وهكذا
ولعل الحديث لا يتكلم عن الذنوب أساسا
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وأخيتي مصباح العزيزة هاتي لنا أقوال العلماء التي توافق كلماتك بارك الله فيك

----------


## مصباح في مشكاة

> لا أوافقك أخيتي في أن من معاني الحديث ألا يعود المؤمن للذنوب
> بكل الأحوال المؤمن يعود للذنوب ويستغفر الى أن يموت فليس منا من رفع عنه القلم الا القاصر والمجنون فطالما نحن أحياء سنذنب ونتوب وقال العلماء كيف تعرف غواية الشيطان ووسوسته من غواية النفس الأمارة بالسوء
> فكان الأمر ان عدت لنفس الذنب تكون هذه النفس الأمارة بالسوء
> أما ان تنوع الذنب وتفرع لأمور أخرى فهو من الشيطان
> لأنه يدخل للانسان من باب فان رأى انه لم يفلح يوسوس بذنب اخر وه كذا
> ولعل الحديث لا يتكلم عن الذنوب أساسا
> بارك الله فيك


الله المستعان
ما فهمتي قصدي بل نذنب ونذنب ونذنب ما قصدته هو أنه ينبغي على المسلم أن لايعود إلى الذنب بمعن آخر يعني يا مسلم كن حصيفا كيسا ولا تعد للذنوب فالذنب له ضرر عليك ,يعني الحديث فيه حث على ترك الذنوب
سمعت هذا المعنى من الدكتورة أناهيد السميري صاحبة غرف مسلمات الداعية المعروفة بجدة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> الله المستعان
> ما فهمتي قصدي بل نذنب ونذنب ونذنب ما قصدته هو أنه ينبغي على المسلم أن لايعود إلى الذنب بمعن آخر يعني يا مسلم كن حصيفا كيسا ولا تعد للذنوب فالذنب له ضرر عليك ,يعني الحديث فيه حث على ترك الذنوب
> سمعت هذا المعنى من الدكتورة أناهيد السميري صاحبة غرف مسلمات الداعية المعروفة بجدة


نعم أعرفها قديرة جدا وأحترمها لكن أخيتي إن عدتِ لشروح الحديث لم يذكر فيه الذنب أبدا ... بل يدخل في الحديث المؤمن كيّس فطن لا يقع بنفس 
لذلك انا اعترضت

وهذا شرح مسلم للحديث

*قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر واحد مرتين )* *الرواية المشهورة : ( لا يلدغ ) برفع الغين ، وقال القاضي : يروى على وجهين : أحدهما بضم الغين على الخبر ، و**معناه المؤمن الممدوح ، وهو الكيس الحازم الذي لا يستغفل ، فيخدع مرة بعد أخرى ، ولا يفطن لذلك وقيل** : إن المراد الخداع في أمور الآخرة دون الدنيا . والوجه الثاني بكسر الغين على النهي أن يؤتى من جهة الغف**لة . قال : وسبب الحديث معروف ، وهو* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسر* *أبا عزة*  *الشاعر يوم* *بدر*  *، فمن عليه ، وعاهده ألا يحرض عليه ولا يهجوه ، وأطلقه فلحق بقومه ، ثم رجع إلى التحريض والهجاء ، ث**م أسره يوم* *أحد*  *، فسأله المن ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر مرتين* *وهذا السبب يضعف الوجه الثاني .* 

* وفيه أنه ينبغي* *لمن ناله الضرر من جهة أن يتجنبها* *لئلا يقع فيها ثانية .* 

وهكذا بقية الشروح عزيزتي
بارك الله فيك
وشكرا للإفادة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

فلو أخيتي أخذنا جزء الغفلة من الحديث واعتبرنا أن أحدهم لمت به الغفلة ووقع في الزنا مثلا فهل لا يعود بعدها للزنا ذاته؟؟؟
 بل أحيانا كثيرة يعود...نسأل الله السلامة
 لكن لو اشترى من تاجر مثلا وغشه ذلك التاجر بالبضاعة فهل ينسى ذاك التاجر ويعود يشتري منه ويؤمّن له مرة أخرى
لا أعتقد
أو أن لو التحق أحدهم بشيخ مبتدع بالدين وأضاع معه سنين في الضلال ثم أفاق
فهل يقع مرة أخرى لا أعتقد لانه سيكون حريصا بعدها ممن يتلقى علمه وهكذا
وهو مؤمن لهذا ظننت ان الحديث لا يخص الذنوب

----------


## أم هانئ

الأخوات الكريمات جزاكن الله خيرا وأحسن إليكما آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

مـــن يمـــــلك قـــودك  ...؟! 




 غالبا ما تستطيع الدفع والتعاطي مع من يقسو عليك .

 و لكــــــن  :

    أين المفر من تسليم قودك لمن يحنـــــو عليك ؟!

----------


## أم هانئ

*  هل أنت كتف ...؟*

*
*

*
 لكل منا كتفان ...*

*
 فمن منا عنده القدرة على الجود بأحد كتفيه لمن هو بحاجته ...؟!*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> *  هل أنت كتف ...؟*
> 
> 
> 
> *
>  لكل منا كتفان ...*
> 
> *
>  فمن منا عنده القدرة على الجود بأحد كتفيه لمن هو بحاجته ...؟!*


أنا لديّ لكن ليس للجميع

----------


## أم هانئ

> أنا لديّ لكن ليس للجميع


بوركت ولكن حاولي التوسع قليلا .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

لا يجتمعان معا ، فهل يرتفعان معا ...؟!!



 هب أن شخصا أساء إليكَ ، ثم استصفحك فأبيتَ ...!


 ثم استصفحك فأبيت ، ثم استصفحك فقلتَ : 


 أنا لست بصافح ولا بممسك عن الصفح ...!!


 والسؤال الأهم :

هل يُتصور ارتفاع  الصفح وعدمه وخلو المحل منهما في آن ...؟!!

هل ذٌكرت قبلُ منزلة بين هاتين المنزلتين ....؟!!

----------


## أم هانئ

مـــن يمـــــلك قـــودك  ...؟! 




 غالبا ما تستطيع الدفع والتعاطي مع من يقسو عليك .

   و لكــــــن  :

    أين المفر من تسليم قودك لمن يحنـــــو عليك ؟!

----------


## أم هانئ

تبيين الحـــــق ...!! 



بينا رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم –  يمشي إذ جاء رجل معه حمار فقال : يا رسول الله اركب فتأخر الرجل فقال رسول  الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – " لا ، أنت أحق بصدر دابتك مني إلا  أن تجعله لي " . قال : فإني قد جعلته لك ، فركب .
الراوي: بريدة بن الحصيب الأسلمي المحدث: الوادعي - المصدر: الصحيح المسند - الصفحة أو الرقم: 164 خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


 هل صاحب الدابة أولى بصدر دابته ممن هو أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم ؟!

 فها هو صاحب الدابة  يجعل صدرها للنبي ابتداء ...!!

 ثم يصر على جعلها له انتهاء ..!!

فلم لم يقبل النبي جُعْلَه في أول الأمر ، مع علمه أن الرجل طيبة نفسه  بمنحه الصدر  ...!!

ليعلمه أن صدر الدابة  حق لصاحبها   ، ثم إن أراد منحها  فعلى على بصير يهبها ..!!

 فأحقيته نفاها بفعله عليه السلام  ، وبقوله  رفع عن الرجل كل إيهام ...!!


والســـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــؤال :

من منا يعلم الناس حقوقهم متورعا  عن قبول  منحهم غير مستغل لغفلتهم أو لجهلهم ...؟!

----------


## أم هانئ

ماذا تقولون ؟!



 ما تقولون عن نفس تأبى الرضى  بالمتاح ..؟!

فهي ترنو إلى مكانة ذات علو وبراح ...!!


فإن هي نالت ما تمنت رضيت و اطمأنت ، و إن لا تركت المتاح وفرت ...؟!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ماذا تقولون ؟!
> 
> 
> 
>  ما تقولون عن نفس تأبى الرضى  بالمتاح ..؟!
> 
> فهي ترنو إلى مكانة ذات علو وبراح ...!!
> 
> 
> فإن هي نالت ما تمنت رضيت و اطمأنت ، و إن لا تركت المتاح وفرت ...؟!


اللهم يسّر لنا ما نحب ويكون فيه رضاك

----------


## أم هانئ

> اللهم يسّر لنا ما نحب ويكون فيه رضاك


 آمين آمين آمين

بوركت أم البراء

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

بارك الله فيك وبقلمك وبما تخطه يداك مما يعن بخاطرك من درر زادك الله علما ونفعنا به اللهم امين

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك وبقلمك وبما تخطه يداك مما يعن بخاطرك من درر زادك الله علما ونفعنا به اللهم امين


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة .

----------


## أم هانئ

احذر الخروج عن السيطرة ....!!



 تأملت يوما حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :

(  إن الحلال بين وإن الحرام بين وبينهما مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس . فمن اتقى الشبهات استبرأ لدينه وعرضه . ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام . كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى . يوشك أن يرتع فيه . ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى . ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه . إلا وإن في الجسد مضغة ، إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت ، فسد الجسد كله . ألا وهي القلب)
الراوي: النعمان بن بشير المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1599
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 


 فعنّت لي لطيفة ، ونكتة خفيفة ،  دلت عليها كلمات حديثنا الشريفة ...!!


 لمْ ينهَ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  عن مواقعة الحمى ، بل نهى عن القرب منه ابتداء ...!! 

فلِمَ فعل - عليه الصلاة السلام - مع أن مواقعة الحمى  - فقط  - هي الحرام ...؟!!

الجواب نجده في نص قوله عليه السلام : 

 ( ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام . كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى . يوشك أن يرتع فيه ) 


والسؤال : لمَ إن قرب الراعي من الحمى أوشك أن يقع فيه ...؟!

ألا يُتصور أن يقترب الراعي دون أن يقع في الحمى و يراعي ...؟!

الجواب : لا بل هو إن اقترب - إلا من رحم الإله - انزلق  ...!!

لِمَ نؤكد على  انزلاقه ، رغم أنه ينتوي الاكتفاء بالمقاربة للحمى دون مواقعته ...؟!

لأن الراعي معه الغنم ، إن  اقترب من الحمى ما أدراه أن يسلم ؟!!

فالغنم ياسادتي لا تفهم ، ولن يستطيع هو حبسها عن دخول الحمى  المُحرم  ..!!

فأي غنم تلك التي  ستفرق وتفهم  حد حشائش الحمى المحرم فلا تقربه خشية العقاب والمأثم ...!!

 فحشائش الحمى  و حشائش الخلا  كلاهما  عند الغنم - يا سادتي - مطعم  ...؟!!

ثم هي وإن  أحبت الراعي ، فأكيد لا تقدر أن تفهم أو تراعي أن بمواقعتها للحمى  ستؤذيه وبفعلها هذا ربما ترديه ...!!

فمرد الأمر  إذن إلى الراعي الذي ينبغي أن يتعقل فيبتعد بما لا يستطيع كبحه و يراعي ...!!

 وعليه وحده يقع اللوم إن فقد سيطرته على الغنم  فأوقعته في  إثم أو محرّم  ...!!


 والشاهد يا سادتي :

 أن المقارب للحمى المحرم المواقع للشبهات لابد أنه سينزلق و يأثم ،  
ستفقده شهوته السيطرة  ؛ فلا يسلم في دنياه فضلا عن الأخرة ...!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*رائع يا أم هانئ
نعم التشبيه ... الشهوة تسلب اللبيب عقله فينقلب كالغنم بلا فهم والغنم تحب راعيها وربما ترديه بعدم فهمها والنفس يحبها صاحبها وربما ترديه بسيطرة الشهوة عليها
بوركتِ*

----------


## أم هانئ

> *رائع يا أم هانئ
> نعم التشبيه ... الشهوة تسلب اللبيب عقله فينقلب كالغنم بلا فهم والغنم تحب راعيها وربما ترديه بعدم فهمها والنفس يحبها صاحبها وربما ترديه بسيطرة الشهوة عليها
> بوركتِ*



جزيت خيرا أم البراء وبورك فيك

----------


## أم هانئ

سـؤال ...؟!

هناك أناس لا يسمعون ! فإن هم سمعوا لا يفهمون !  فإن هم فهموا لا يعملون !
 كأنهم غير مصدقين ! أو فيما تقصد أو تريد منهم كالمشككين ! أم تراهم غير مبالين  ...!!
والسؤال : 
لم هم لثوب الاهتمام يلبسون ، ثم هم يظهرون ضد ما يبطنون ...؟!!

----------


## أم هانئ

إذا أقبل أقبل جميعا ....!!


 حدثنيه أهدب الشفرين(1) ، أبيض الكشحين (2) ، إذا أقبل ؛ أقبل جميعا ، وإذا أدبر ؛ أدبر جميعا ، لم تر عين مثله ، ولن تراه
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الأدب المفرد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 192
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 


 كثيرا ما يتحدث أحدنا لغيره وهو ملتفت عنه  دون قصد  منه ....! 

 وربما حدثك بعضهم على ذلك الحال ؛ فيكون للوجد في نفسك مجال ...! 

ومذ عرفت هذا الحديث لفتني ما فيه من خلق رائق و نفيس ..!! 

 فما أجمل أن يقبل المرء على محدثه جميعا ، فيُبدي اهتماما رائقا ورفيعا ...!! 

كأنه بفعله هذا يقول : بكليتي يا هذا أنا بك مشغول ...! 


 فأجمل به من خلق كريم ، دل عليه دين عظيم ....! 







 
______________________________  _______

(1)- ك-ش-ح
الكشح: ما بين الخاصرة إلى الضلع الخلف، وهو من لدن السرة إلى المتن، قال طرفة:

وآليت لا ينفك كشحي بطانة ** لعضب رقيق الشفرتين مهند 
قال الأزهري: هما كشحان، وهو موقع السيف من المتقلد، وفي حديث سعد: إن أميركم هذا الأهضم الكشحين، أي دقيق الخصرين. قال ابن سيده: وقيل الكشحان جانبا البطن من ظاهر وباطن، وهما من الخيل كذلك. وقيل: الكشح ما بين الحجبة إلى الإبط. وقيل: هو الخصر. وقيل: هو الحشى. والكشح: أحد جانبي الوشاح. وقيل: إن الكشح من الجسم إنما سمي بذلك لوقوعه عليه. وفي الأساس: كما قيل للإزار الحقو. والمجاز: طوى كشحه على الأمر: أضمره وستره، هو نص عبارة الجوهري، وفي اللسان وغيره: طوى كشحه على أمر: استمر عليه، وكذلك الذاهب القاطع الرحم، قال:
طوى كشحا خليلك والجناحا   **    لبين منك ثم غدا صراحـا 


(2)- الأهدب  : الطويل الأشفار ، الأَشْفارُ حروف الأَجفان التي ينبت عليها الشَّعر .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وإني لأقبل عليك بجميعي .. وبكليتي أنا مشغولة بك حين تتحدثين .. فتحدثي كما يحلو لك !!!!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما أروع طرحك يا أم هانئ.

حرمت أناملك عن النار.

----------


## أم هانئ

> وإني لأقبل عليك بجميعي .. وبكليتي أنا مشغولة بك حين تتحدثين .. فتحدثي كما يحلو لك !!!!!


ما أقول ؟!

أقبل عليك الخير كله وأسعدك ربي بخيري الدنيا والآخرة ...آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما أروع طرحك يا أم هانئ.
> 
> حرمت أناملك عن النار.


آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة أحسن الله إليك وغفر لأبي عبد الرحمن وبارك لك في ذريتك ...آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

محبة أم مودة لا هذه ولا تلك ...!!


قدر الله أن شهدتُ عراكا مؤسفا  بين زوجين ، ثم كان ذلك التحاور بين الاثنين :

- قال الزوج وكان محرما وذا قربة  : يا هذه لا تُبنى كل البيوت على المحبة ...!!

- فقالت  باكية  : بل تُبنى يا هذا على المودة وهي لو تفقه أو تعلم خالص المحبة ...!!

قال تعالى :
( وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ.) الروم : 29

 قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
 ( وقد من الله سبحانه بها على عباده فقال :{ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من  أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة} الآية فجعل المرأة  سكنا للرجل يسكن إليه قلبه وجعل بينهما خالص الحب وهو المودة المقترنة بالرحمة )   انتهى / الجواب الكافي 


وقال أيضا :
 ( وأما الود فهو خالص الحب وألطفه وأرقه وهو من الحب بمنزلة الرأفة من الرحمة ) انتهى / روضة المحبين


 -  ثم بدا أنه انقطع ولكنه هبّ وصرخ  : أنتن ناقصات عقل ودين كذا أنباءنا رسولنا الكريم ....!!


 **  ثم ولّى ولم يُعقب ، بينما جلست هي تبكي وتنتحب ...!!


و .....!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

لا عزاء بل فرح وهناء ...!!


 أحيانا تود لو تتوجه بالشكر الجزيل  لأحد الناس ؛

 لأنه درى أم لم يدرِ أعتقك بشنيع أفعاله من قيد الإخلاص ...!!


 أعتقك من القيد الذي يتمسك به الوفيّ لبعضهم حتى آخر الأنفاس

 مهما تأذى منه البدن أو انجرح  فيه الإحساس ...!!


 حتى إذا أراد الله بالوفي  رحمة ألهم صاحبه إقالته  ؛ ليفك الله منه قيده ويقيمه من عثرته ... !!


ولو أنه تُرك ليتخذ القرار ؛  فينجو بنفسه ويلوذ من قيده بالفرار  لما فعل  ذلك  مهما دام الدهر و طال  ؛ يحبسه الوفاء وحفظه للود  وبغضه للجفاء ...!!


فجزى الله المقيل خير الجزاء ، ولا يحسبنّ أنه إلى صاحبه أساء ...!!


بل هو والله  من المحسنين ، ونحن لمن أُقِيل من عثرته و عاد بعد طول أسر لحريته من المهنئين ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

رصيدنا عندكم يسمح ...!!




بعضهم يؤذيك متعمدا و يجرح ولسان حاله يصرّح : رصيدنا عندكم يسمح ...!!


 بينما بعضهم يجور ويجمح وبلسان قاله يصرّح :  رصيدنا عندكم يسمح ...!!


 ثم تجد بعضهم يشطح وبما يحزنك يسعد ويفرح بينما لحظ عينه يفضح :  رصيدنا عندكم يسمح ...!!


 عجبا فقد كان وهمي الجميل أن الرصيد الكبير يستلزم مزيد مراعاة في النفس و في الضمير ...!!!

----------


## أم هانئ

ألا أيها البرد  الطويل ألا انجل....!!


 ألفت نفسي يوما أخاطب قارص البرد  ؛ بعد أن برح بي  وآذاني و اشتد  ، وأجرى دموعي حين تجاوز الحد :  

 ألا أيها البرد الطويل ألا انجلِ*** بدفءٍ رائق محيط أمثلِ!!

 ثم حضرني الحديث :

قالت النار : رب ! أكل بعضي بعضا . فأذن لي أتنفس . فأذن لها بنفسين : نفس في الشتاء ونفس في الصيف . فما وجدتم من برد أو زمهرير فمن نفس جهنم . وما وجدتم من حر أو حرور فمن نفس جهنم
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 617
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

فطفقت أعوذ بالله من النار : حرها و بردها  ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

لمــــــاذا ...؟!

إن من أشد الأوقات وطأة و قسوة على المرء تلك الأوقات التي يعاني فيها الشعور بأنه قد يقتله الحنين كلما جاعت ذاكرته لمثل : كلمة طيبة ، أو نظرة محبة ، أو لمسة حانية ، أو بسمة مشرقة ...
جعل الله لنا مخزونا من الذكريات نلجأ إليه عند الحنين المتولد عن حاجة ملحة ؛ لنستدعي ما نختاره من تلكم الذكريات نجترها في بعض المواقف نتسلي باجترارها في مصابنا ، نتعزى بإحيائها على  قسوة حياتنا ، نتنسم أريجها الفواح في قحولة وجدب صحراء أيامنا ، نتقوى بجمالها وعذوبتها على تخطي عقبات ما قُدّر لنا.

ولكن الطامة الكبرى :-

أن نذهب عند شدة الحنين ؛ لنستدعي بعض تلكم الذكريات الرائقة فلا نجد لها مخزونا في الذاكرة ، بل نجد جوعا شديدا بالذاكرة لجنس تلكم الذكريات،  ويزيد البلاء حين نألف امتلاء ذاكرتنا بكل ما من شأنه زيادة قسوة الحياة ، وجدب وقحولة الأيام ؟!!

فيــا الله يــا الله كم نقسو على أنفسنا ؟!! ... ولمــــاذا ؟!!


 مقدمة منقولة من موضوع : ( إذا قرح القلب ..) .

----------


## أم هانئ

صار الرجوع للحق سُبّة و تنقص عند بعض الخلق  ...!!



 كثيرا ما نسمع من بعض الناس فاقدي القدرة على جيد الفهم ورائق الإحساس كلاما مفداه :

التنقص ممن رجع عن سابق كلامه أو نسخ فتواه ...!!

 يقولون وقد أضمروا التنقص والسّب : ما لهذا الشيخ  لا يثبت على قوله و يتقلب !!

فتارة يقول بالجواز ، ثم يرجع إلى القول بالحظر الخاص ..!!

ثم تارة يقول نظيره بالحظر في أمر ما ، ثم يعود إلى القول بالإباحة فيتبناه ..!!

 وآخر  يقول بالحرمة ، ثم هو يُحل مغيّرا رأيه ..!!

 و مثيلهم  يقول بالاستحباب ، ثم هو بالكراهة قد يُعِد ترجمة الباب ...!!

مال هؤلاء المشايخ لا يثبتون على قولهم ، يغيّرون ويبدلون متى شاءوا أو عنّ لهم ...!!!

أليس هذا دليلا - بزعمهم - على قلة العلم ، وقصور دائما في الفقه والفهم ..!!

ثم يخرجون على الناس بعد سوق مقدماتهم المهترئة  بتوصيات  :

إن ترك الأخذ عن مثل هؤلاء المشايخ ينبغي وجوبا ، وأقله من باب الاحتياط ..!!

وقولهم هذا مردود ، وفهمهم قاصر محدود ..!!

فلو أنهم راجعوا كلام الأئمة ، لعلموا أنهم لا يألون في الانتقال عن قولهم للحق من همة ..!!

فقد قال أحدهم على ملأ كما بدا : ( إننا بشر نقول القول اليوم و نرجع عنه غدا ) (1)

قال ذلك مشيرا إلى ما قد يستجد له من العلم ، أو ربما زيادة توسع في المسألة وجديد فهم ..!!

ثم لنا في رسولنا - عليه السلام - أفضل القدوة فقد نسخ كلامه وبدله في حضرة أصحابه ليس مرة :

عن أبي هريرة ؛ قال : أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل أعمى . فقال : يا رسول الله ! إنه ليس لي قائد يقودني إلى المسجد . فسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرخص له فيصلي في بيته . فرخص له . فلما ولي دعاه فقال هل تسمع النداء بالصلاة ؟ فقال : نعم . قال فأجب
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 653
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 


وبعد أيها السفهاء الخُرق :

أفليس من يعود عن قوله إلى الحق من أفضل الناس وأشجع الخلق ...؟!!


______________________________  __________

(1)- هذا قول الإمام أبي حنيفة  وفي رواية أخرى عنه قال : ( ويحك يا يعقوب ! ( هو أبو يوسف ) لا تكتب كل ما تسمع مني ؛ فإني أرى الرأي اليوم وأتركه غدا ، وأرى الرأي غدا وأتركه بعد غد ) ا. هـ النقل من مقدمة  كتاب : صفة الصلاة للشيخ الألباني .

----------


## أم هانئ

ما جريرتي ...!!


بعض الناس يؤذون ، ثم إذا استاء المَأذيُّ ينكرون ...!!

ثم هم يقتلون ، فإذا صرخ القتيل يعجبون ..!!

ثم هم يشجبون ، و ينقدون ، و يلومون : أنت تتحسس بقوة و زيادة ...!!

فيستجديهم بغير إجادة : من أين لي بشيء من البرودة و البلادة ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد

قال تعالى :

 ( من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد 
ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموما مدحورا ( 18 ) ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى 
لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا ( 19 ) )  سورة : الإسراء .


 سبحان الملك : يقيد إرادة العبيد بما يشاء سبحانه ويريد ..!!

فليس كل من أراد العاجلة ، حصّل بغيته تامة كاملة ..!!

 فمنهم من يعطيه الله مبتغاه ، ومنهم من لحكمته يمنعه إياه ...!!

ومنهم من يعطيه العزيز بعض ما يريد ، ومنهم من يمنحه مبتغاه و يزيد ...!! 

ومنهم من يخيب  سعيه وما يطمح إليه ، فيحيا ويموت دون أن ينال شيئا من سؤله في يديه ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

الخيـــــار ...!!



 تأملت يوما :

فإذا نحن في اضطرار غالب  إلى الموازنة بين أخف المفاسد واختيار أقل الأضرار ...!!


وكأن الخيار بين الخير والشر صار ترفًا لا يُنال ..!!


بينما تصوُّر وقوع خيار بين خيرين بات ضربا من المحال ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

الحمد لله الذي عافانا ...


 بعض النفوس لها  قدرة عجيبة على التنفير منها بطباعها الغريبة ...!!

  لا تجد في نفسك ابتداء رغبة في أن تجافيها  ، إلا أنها لا تألو جهدا في  جعلك من زاهديها ...!!

لا تحب الاستقرار والسكن ، وتعشق المراوغة والإساءة والألم ...!!

وكلما حاول أحدهم انتشالها ، قابلته بما يزيد من رغبته في بعدها ...!!

و الحق أن هذا من شأنها ، فلتبق - كما شاءت - منبوذة في غيها ...!!

  الحمد الله الذي عافانا ، فربما لو أحسنت إحسانا : لحازت في قلوبنا مكانا ، أو  ملكت في نفوسنا سلطانا ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

لمَ بُدِئ بثلاث ...؟!

 قوله تعالى : ( ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم أين ما كانوا ثم ينبئهم بما عملوا يوم القيامة إن الله بكل شيء عليم ) المجادلة : 7

 عنَ لي يوما وأنا أقرأ هذه الآية سؤال : لم بدأ الله - سبحانه - بذكر الثلاثة ؟

علما بأن التناجي يكون بين الاثنين ؟

ثم لما أعدت النظر والتلاوة ، رُزقت الإجابة والهداية :

حيث قال سبحانه بعد : ولا أدنى من ذلك أي العدد ( ثلاثة ) إلا ويعلم نجواهما  الله الصمد 

فلو أنه بدأ بذكرالاثنين في النجوى  لما صح أن يقول بعد : أنه يعلم من النجوى ما هو أدنى (1)



---------------------------------------------

(1) - أما ما يكون بين المرء ونفسه فهذا حديث نفس وليس بنجوى وأيضا يعلمه ربنا الأعلى:

* قال تعالى :( يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الْأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ ) غافر:  19

* وقال تعالى : ( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد) ق : 16

----------


## أم هانئ

بما نحقق السمع على الحقيقة ...!!


* مـــــــــــــا وظيفـــــــــــ  ـــة الأذن ؟ 
* ومـــتى نقــول:  إن الإنسـان  قــد سمــع  علــى الحقيقـــة ؟
*وهـــــــــل هنــــاك أنـــــواع للسمــــــع ؟
كل تلكم الأسئلة سكنت خاطري ؛ بعد الذي عاينه من صغيري ناظري ، ولنعد إلى البداية
 نستعرض معــا تسلسل تلكم الحكاية :
- في يوم ما سألت صغيري عن شيء وكان يلهو  بلعبة بين يديه ، لا يعدوها بناظريه ، فلم يرد على سؤالي
 فظننت كلماتي لم تصل إليه ؟! فأعدتها بصوت أعلى على أذنيه ! ، فأجابني في الأخير على سؤالي غير مستغرب
 لعلو صوتي  وعجيب حالـــي !  

 -كذا قلت له  يوما وقد هم بلمس شيء ساخن : حذارِ سوف يؤذيك حره ، فأمسكه بكلتا يديه كأنما لا يعنيه- أبدا- أن يضره ، أم تُراه  لم يسمع ندائي ؟! وتحذيري له ورجائي ؟! وبعد صراخه من الألم  ، أخذت أعنفه ، وأخبره أنه لنفسه قد ظلــــم !

- وكنت أذاكر معه دروسه يوما ، فنبهته على خطأ يقع فيه دوما ، وأخذت أكرر له الصواب حتى غلب على ظني أن سوء فهمه قد غاب ، ثم تركته وانصرفت لأمر ملح ، وعاودت وهالني سدى 
صوتي الأبح ؛ حيث رأيته قد وقع  في نفس الخطأ ! وهنـــا أخذ بجماع نفسي العجب ! أَكلُّ ما قلته قد ذهب ؟!

** وهذي بعض الأمثلة التي اضطرتني لتلكم  الأسئلة ، واستمرت تلكم الحال
 وشق عليّ تكرر مثل هذا المثال ، حتى جاء يوم ...   

- أساء فيه الخطاب ، فعنفته وأرشدته إلى الصواب ، وبعد قليل من الزمن أعاد نفس الكلام ، وكررت على سمعه ذات الملام ، إلا إنه لم يرعوِ  ؛ وكأن عقله من معنى خطابي  له لم يرتوِ ، وزدت عليه
 العقاب ، و توعدته أن يجعل لمثل هذا القول على لسانه إياب !
فقلت له وأنا من أذنه أجذبه ، وعلى شنيع أفعاله أأنبه :
 ألم تسمع ما أقول ؟! أم أن ما قلته عندك غير معقول ؟!
 لمـــــــــــــ  ـــاذا لا تسمــع الكــلام ؟ 

مهــــلا  ، مهـــــلا :  

ألم تسمع ما أقول ؟! أم أن ما قلته عندك غير معقـول ؟!
 لمــــــــاذا لا تسمــع الكــلام ؟
- هنا يكمن جواب  تلكم الأسئلة  ، والسر في استمرار صغيري على تلكــم الأمثلة .
، فجلست موضعي وناظري شريد ، لا أعي ما حولي  خاطري مني بعيـــــــد.
 وقد فجأتني تلكم المعـــاني  ، امتن الله علي بها ؛ ليرفع عني مـا منه  أعـــاني .
 **  لماذا نعتــه  : (( بأنه لا يسمع الكلام )) ؟! رغم أنه سمعه ويقيني بذلك تــام ؟!
  وكأني لم انتبه لمعنى هذه اللفظة إلا تلكم اللحظة ! ولست بذا بين خلق الله  متفـردة ؛  
 بل أنا للأسلاف والأقران في استعمالها مقلـــــدة  :
- فكل من لا يستجيب ظاهره للكلام كمن لم يسمعه عن الناس تمــام ،
 ينزله الناس نفس المنزلة ، حيث جوارحهما عن الاستجابة للكلام معطلة 
إلا إنهم يعاقبون من وُجِّه إليه الكلام ،  أما من غاب عن السمع -حقيقة- عندهم  فلا يـلام.
* سبحان الله كلمات ما أعمق معانيها ،  لا يكاد كثير من الخلق يدريهــا.
والخلاصة :
إن السمع عند الناس سمعان :  
1- سمع لا يتجاوز الآذان----- فلا يتبعه السامع بالاستجابة والعمل .----  فيكون بذا أهلا للعقاب والألم .
2- وسمع يعقله الجنان بعد سمعه بالآذان ------ يتبعه صاحبه بالاستجابة والعمل .-----  فيكون بذا أهلا للثناء مُحَقَقًا فيه الخير والرجاء . 

** هنا انتهى دور الصغير  فهو حتى يعي ذلك منا له المعذرة - هداه الله- ؛ فقد جعله الله سببا لكل خير وتذكــــرة .
** وزادني الله من أفضاله الكبرى، وتواترت على قلبي  آياته تترى ، وقد وعيت حينها من معانيها ،
ما غاب عني قبلُ وما كنت أدريها:
- حضرني قوله تعالى :-
{إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ   وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  } سورة الأنعام  / الآية 36 
**  يستجيب الذي  لم يقتصر سمعه على الآذان ، بل وعاه وعقله بالجنان ، فأثمر ذلك استجابة ظاهرة للعيان ، وهنا سارعت إلى الآية أنظر تفسيرها ، من كلام أهل العلم أتثبت من تأويلها :-
 - قال السعدي في تفسيرها : 
((يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: { إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ } لدعوتك، ويلبي رسالتك، وينقاد لأمرك ونهيك { الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ } بقلوبهم ما ينفعهم، وهم أولو الألباب والأسماع. 
والمراد بالسماع هنا: سماع القلب والاستجابة، وإلا فمجرد سماع الأذن، يشترك فيه البر والفاجر. فكل المكلفين قد قامت عليهم حجة الله تعالى، باستماع آياته،
 فلم يبق لهم عذر، في عدم القبول. 
{ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ } يحتمل أن المعنى، مقابل للمعنى المذكور. أي: إنما يستجيب لك أحياء القلوب، وأما أموات القلوب، الذين لا يشعرون بسعادتهم، ولا يحسون بما ينجيهم، فإنهم لا يستجيبون لك، ولا ينقادون، وموعدهم القيامة، يبعثهم الله ثم إليه يرجعون، ويحتمل أن المراد بالآية، على ظاهرها، وأن الله تعالى يقرر المعاد، وأنه سيبعث الأموات يوم القيامة ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون. 
ويكون هذا، متضمنا للترغيب في الاستجابة لله ورسوله، والترهيب من عدم ذلك. )) انتهــى تفسير :( الكريم الرحمن ...)/ ص : 255 / المجلد الواحد.

-و حضرني قــوله تعالى :- 
{هو الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون} سورة يونس  / الآية 67 
{والله أنزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآية لقوم
 يسمعون }سورة النحل /  الآية 65  
** ينتفع بالآيات من يوفق الله سمعه ، فيسمع بأذنه فضلا عن قلبه .
- وقــوله تعالى :-
{أولم يهد للذين يرثون الأرض من بعد أهلها أن لو نشاء أصبناهم بذنوبهم ونطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يسمعون } سورة الأعراف / الآية 100  
** نعوذ بالله من سمع بالآذان دون العقل والجنان .
- وقوله تعالى :-
{ولقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم أعين لا يبصرون بها ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل أولئك هم الغافلون}سورة الأعراف / الآية 179
** نعوذ بالله من أذن لا تسمع إلا سمعا تقام به الحجة ولا يلحقه سداد ، و نعوذ 
به أن يحرمنا  بذنوبنا سمع التوفيق والرشاد . 
- وقــوله تعالى :-
{ولا تكونوا كالذين قالوا سمعنا وهم لا يسمعون}سورة الأنفال /  الآية 21
  ** سمعوا بالآذان دون القلب والجنان. 

 - وقــوله تعالى :- 
{ بشيرا ونذيرا فأعرض أكثرهم فهم لا يسمعون}
 سورة فصلت - الجزء 24 - الآية 4 - الصفحة 477
** وهنا المعنى عجيب : هم في الظاهر معرضون ، أما على الحقيقة : 
هم عن الانتفاع بما سمعوا مصروفون معاقبون ، لو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم سمعا ينفعهم 
فيستجيبون ، إلا أنهم لشرهم وقلة خيرهم عُوقبوا فحرموا سمع الإجابة ، و وقع لهم سمع إقامة الحجة ليستحقوا به من الله عقابه  وعذابه.

**وأختم بحديث كنت كلما طالعته يعتريني  العجب ،  فلم أكن أدري لإعراض حبر اليهود
 عن الإيمان  من سبب   :-  
  - عن ثوبان مولى رسول الله -رضي الله عنه- قال :-
[كنت قائما عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فجاء حبر من أحبار اليهود فقال : السلام عليك يا محمد ! فدفعته دفعة كاد يصرع منها . فقال : لم تدفعني ؟ فقلت : ألا تقول يا رسول الله ! فقال اليهودي : إنما ندعوه باسمه الذي سماه به أهله . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن اسمي محمد الذي سماني به أهلي " فقال اليهودي : جئت أسألك . فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أينفعك شيء إن حدثتك ؟ " قال : أسمع بأذني . فنكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعود معه . فقال " سل " فقال اليهودي : أين يكون الناس يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " هم في الظلمة دون الجسر " قال : فمن أول الناس إجازة ؟ قال " فقراء المهاجرين " قال اليهودي : فما تحفتهم حين يدخلون الجنة ؟ قال " زيادة كبد النون " قال : فما غذاؤهم على إثرها ؟ قال " ينحر لهم ثور الجنة الذي كان يأكل من أطرافها " قال : فما شرابهم عليه ؟ قال " من عين فيها تسمى سلسبيلا " قال : صدقت . قال : وجئت أسألك عن شيء لا يعلمه أحد من أهل الأرض . إلا نبي أو رجل أو رجلان . قال " ينفعك إن حدثتك ؟ " قال : أسمع بأذني . قال جئت أسألك عن الولد ؟ قال " ماء الرجل أبيض وماء المرأة أصفر . فإذا اجتمعا ، فعلا مني الرجل مني المرأة ، أذكرا بإذن الله . وإذا علا مني المرأة مني الرجل ، آنثا بإذن الله " قال اليهودي : لقد صدقت . وإنك لنبي . ثم انصرف فذهب . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لقد سألني هذا عن الذي سألني عنه . وما لي علم بشيء منه . حتى أتاني الله به " . وفي رواية : كنت قاعدا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال : زائدة كبد النون . وقال : أذكر وآنث . ولم يقل : أذكرا وآنثا . ] صحيح مسلم / رقم: 315

**  فليُتأمّـــــــ  ــــل   . 

اللهم وفق أسماعنا ، وأسمعنا سمعا ينفعنا وترضى به عنا، واجعلنا -بفضلك - ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.  
                                               آمــــــــين


 منقول من موضوع تأملات أم .

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

كفتني أختي المفضالُ موعظتكِ الثانية 
وأبكت قلبي وعيني .. دعواتك لي باللهِ أن يوفقني للعمل بها قبل أن أقف على غيرها 
و جزاكِ الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## أم هانئ

> كفتني أختي المفضالُ موعظتكِ الثانية 
> وأبكت قلبي وعيني .. دعواتك لي باللهِ أن يوفقني للعمل بها قبل أن أقف على غيرها 
> و جزاكِ الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة 

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أسعدتني طلتك المنيرة ..

----------


## أم هانئ

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...!   





( من اعترض انطرد ) سمعناها عن الصوفية .

( إما الموافقة أما المفارقة ) سمعناها عن متعصبة المذهبية .

( من لم يكن معنا فهو علينا ) سمعناها عن الفرق غير السوية .


أما أن يعاملك بمقتضى تلك المعاني والكلمات رفقاء طلب في الحيات !!!

من كنت تأمل صحبتهم طوال الحياة وبعد الممات !!!

كيف صار الولي الحميم أشد عليك من العدو المبين !!!

فهل بقي شيء له أمان ... بل على الدنيا السلام !!!



هل كان ما بيننا حبّا صادقا يوما ، أم أنه كان زيفا كاذبا وهما !!! 


** ومع هطول الدمع كنت أردد على القلب و السمع :


إذا المرء لا يرعاك إلا تكلفا *** فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التاسفا

ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك راحة *** وفي القلب صبر للحبيب ولو جفا

فما كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه *** و لا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا

إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة *** فلا خير في خل يجيء تكلفا

ولاخير في خل يخون خليله *** ويظهر سرًا كان بالأمس قد خفا

سلام على الدنيا إذا لم يكن بها *** صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا 


يا من كنتم - يوما - في الله إخوتي أما علمتم بمصيبتكم ومصيبتي :


قتل الحب و اغتيل الوداد و بقايا قلب في رماد ..........
 



منقول من موضوع : قتل الحب واغتيال الوداد ...

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

الله يبارك فيك ويرزقنا الاخوة الصادقة الصدوقة المنصفة وان نكون نحن كذلك ....
كم احب ان اقرأ ما تخطيه جزيت الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة اللهم امين

----------


## أم هانئ

> الله يبارك فيك ويرزقنا الاخوة الصادقة الصدوقة المنصفة وان نكون نحن كذلك ....
> كم احب ان اقرأ ما تخطيه جزيت الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة اللهم امين


آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك وبارك فيك وفي ذريتك آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

ففي الصمت السلامة ...


 حين يغلب على ظنك عدم تقدير الآخر لقولك ففي الصمت السلامة  ...

 حين يغلب على ظنك أن قولك سيزيد من تجبر خصمك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن السامع  سيسيء فهمك  ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك تساوي قولك و تركك  ففي الصمت السلامة ...

 حين يغلب على ظنك استغلاق فهمهم عن مرادك وقصدك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن محض ما ستحصله انبحاح صوتك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن قولك  سيفضح  خبيئة  نفسك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك تأذي قلبك لردهم قولك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك فقدك لعزيزك أو حِبك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن أقربهم لنفسك يعوزه  إيضاح قولك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

----------


## أم هانئ

*ففي الصمت السلامة ...


 حين يغلب على ظنك عدم تقدير الآخر لقولك ففي الصمت السلامة  ...

 حين يغلب على ظنك أن قولك سيزيد من تجبر خصمك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن السامع  سيسيء فهمك  ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك تساوي قولك و تركك  ففي الصمت السلامة ...

 حين يغلب على ظنك استغلاق فهمهم عن مرادك وقصدك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن محض ما ستحصله انبحاح صوتك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن قولك  سيفضح  خبيئة  نفسك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك تأذي قلبك لردهم قولك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك فقدك لعزيزك أو حِبك ففي الصمت السلامة ...

حين يغلب على ظنك أن أقربهم لنفسك يعوزه  إيضاح قولك ففي الصمت السلامة ...



--------------------------------------------------------

** تنبيه هام : المقصود بالصمت المنعوت بأن فيه السلامة هو الصمت الموافق لضوابط الشرع
والخالي عن الإثم إن حل محل الكلام الواجب شرعا وقد قال تعالى : ( إن عليك إلا البلاغ )
إذن فكلامنا في هذه الخاطرة ينصب على المواطن التي فيها سعة من الشرع بين الصمت والكلام .
فيعود الخيار للمتحدث وهذا ما يمكن أن يدخل تحت نطاق المباح من الكلام .

هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
*

----------


## أم هانئ

بــــــــــــؤر  ة الشعـــــــــــ  ور وهامشـــه ...!!




 كلنا (1) حين ينام ، ينقطع شعوره بالأنام ، فيُضرب على أذنيه ، ويُغشى على عينيه

فلا يتفاعل مع الأحداث ، ولا يتواصل لفقده الإحساس ... !!

وربما ترتفع بجواره الأصوات ، و هو في معزل وسبات ...!!

ولكن بعضنا يستجيب لصوت ما ، ينتبه له دون ما سواه ...!!

و لربما كان هذا الصوت من الوهن بمكان ؛  بحيث يصعب أن يسمعه كل مستيقظ  تام ...!!

فكيف لنائم أن يسمعه ، ثم يستجيب له متفاعلا معه ...!!


تُرى ما يكون هذا ؟! وبم يُفسر علميا ؟! و لماذا ؟!


تراه ما يكون في بؤرة شعورنا ، وما عاده يتأخر في هامشه بعمدنا ...؟!!



______________________________  _____________

(1) - نتحدث عن الأصل والغالب الأعم .

----------


## أم هانئ

العصـــاة 



 قال أهل التخصص : إن كل لفظ ننطقه يثير في الذهن تصورا  يناسبه ...!!

 فإذا  كان هذا اللفظ   لشيء محدد محسوس ، فحينها يجد غالب الناس صورته قد تمثلت في الأذهان و في النفوس...!!

فإذا لفظ  أحدنا - مثلا - بكلمة أسد ، فغالب الناس  يجدون  صورته في أذهانهم  قد امتثلت ...!!

وربما كان بعض ما نتكلم به من الألفاظ  لشيء غير محدد حسي  ، فحينها قد تختلف أذهان الناس في استحضار ما يناسبها من تصور نفسي ...!!

فمثلا : كلمة العصاة التي قد يطلقها بعضنا بغير أناة ، تُرى أتتفق تصوراتنا الذهنية التي تثيرها تلك الكلمة اللفظية ...!!

يغلب على الظن ، وقوع تباينٍٍ جم ...!!

فمثلا :

بعضنا يصاحب تلك اللفظة عنده تصور من هم على غير دينه أو معتقده ...!!

وبعضنا يصاحب تلك اللفظة عنده تصور غير المتسننين مثله  ...!!

وبعضنا يصاحب تلك اللفظة عنده تصور جميع من خالف رأيه ...!!

 وبعضنا يصاحب تلك اللفظة عنده تصور جميع الخلق إلا نفسه ...!!

وبعضنا  يصاحب تلك اللفظة عنده تصور كل من جاهر  بمعصيته ...!!

وبعضنا  يصاحب تلك اللفظة عنده تصور جميع  الخلق وأولهم نفسه  ...!!


هذا بعض ما قد يكون من تصور وقصد عند قائليها ، فكيف تراه يكون التصور والمدلول  عند سامعيها ...؟!

ربما لن يخرج المدلول المُتصَوّر عند السامع للمعنى المراد  عما ذكرناه سابقا  من إحدى تلك تصورات   ...!! 


وقد يقع الإشكال إذا ما قصد المتحدث بكلمة العصاة معنىً غير ذلك الذي وقع في نفس من سواه ...!!


وغالبا سيكون مرد الأمر والحكم الفصل  هو  موقع كلمة العصاة في سياقة القول ...!!

وعلى المستخدم لهذه الكلمة مراعاة أمرين :

- استخدام كلمة العصاة  في سياق أبلج معناه ، يحدد المعنى المراد لسامعيه دونما  سواه ...!!

- وقبل ذلك لابد له أن يحدد مراده : فيضبط  في ذهنه التصور المناسب ويتأكد من المعنى المصاحب ...!!

ثم يفكر هل يليق به قولها ، أم أن الأسلم له شرعا تركها ...!!

فحين يكون تصور مطلِق كلمة العصاة ، دخول جميع من سواه ، أو بعض أؤلئك أو هؤلاء إلاه ، ففي هذا نوع كبر وعلو لذاته  ، وتزكية غير محمودة لنفسه ؛ وحينها سينفر السامعون من قوله ، لما سيشعرون من كبره ....!!

وربما جهر بلومهم على نفورهم ، أو أضمر ذلك اللوم ولم يبده لهم ، متغافلا عن أنه أحق منهم باللوم ؛ لاستعماله لفظة محملة بالإثم ...!!

فهلا توقف كل منا مع نفسه لحظات ؛ ليضبط في ذهنه المعنى المراد ، وينتقي لنفسه أسلم التصورات  قبل أن يلفظ ما يعنّ له من  كلمات ....!!


اللهم ارزقنا قولا سديدا آمين .

----------


## لجين الندى

> ففي الصمت السلامة ...
> 
> 
>  حين يغلب على ظنك عدم تقدير الآخر لقولك ففي الصمت السلامة  ...
> 
>  حين يغلب على ظنك أن قولك سيزيد من تجبر خصمك ففي الصمت السلامة ...
> 
> حين يغلب على ظنك أن السامع  سيسيء فهمك  ففي الصمت السلامة ...
> 
> ...


اي والله فيه سلامة .. وهو أبلغ رد .. 
وقد أعجبتني مقولة أن للصمت سبع فوائد :
1- عبادة من غير عناء .
2- زينة من غير حلي .
3- هيبة من غير سلطان .
4- حصن من غير حائط .
5- الاستغناء عن الاعتذار لأحد .
6- راحة للكرام الكاتبين .
7- ستر لعيوب الجاهلية .



> فهلا توقف كل منا مع نفسه لحظات ؛ ليضبط في ذهنه المعنى المراد ، وينتقي لنفسه أسلم التصورات قبل أن يلفظ ما يعنّ له من كلمات ....!!


أحسن الله اليك أم هانئ .. وبارك فيك .. وجزاك كل خير ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> اي والله فيه سلامة .. وهو أبلغ رد .. 
> وقد أعجبتني مقولة أن للصمت سبع فوائد :
> 1- عبادة من غير عناء .
> 2- زينة من غير حلي .
> 3- هيبة من غير سلطان .
> 4- حصن من غير حائط .
> 5- الاستغناء عن الاعتذار لأحد .
> 6- راحة للكرام الكاتبين .
> 7- ستر لعيوب الجاهلية .
> ...


وجزاك وإليك أحسن وفيك بارك الله

دائما أسعد بعطر مرورك هنا وهناك .... ابتسامة لم أستطع فعلها هناك ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

نـــــــــــــو  ع اختبـــــــــــ  ــــــــار  ...!!


أحيانا استعمال الكلمات لترجمة بعض ما نشعر به أو نعاني  يهبط  بسمو تلك المعاني ...!

 حينها نضطر إلى العدول  نبحث عن  نوع تواصل  ربما معنوي أو حسي ؛  ليقوم بالأداء الذي عجز عن كماله تعبيرنا اللغوي ...!

وربما تطلبت الحال مزجا بين اللغة وغيرها ، علنا نُوَفق لأداء تلك المعاني أو بعضها  دون  فقد لنقائها أو هبوط  بسموها ...! 

وربما كان الخيار الأمثل  ، صمت عن التعبير أشمل  ...!! 


حينها يكون الاختبار :
 كيف نُوفق إلى  أداء أكمل  لما في نفوسنا  من شعور أجمل (1)...!!


----------------------------------------------------------------

(1)- وليس المقصود بالجمال هنا الشعور بما يسر النفس فقط ، بل هو شامل للفرح والترح والإقبال والإدبار ....إلى آخره .

----------


## أم كريم

> لمَ بُدِئ بثلاث ...؟!
> 
>  قوله تعالى : ( ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم أين ما كانوا ثم ينبئهم بما عملوا يوم القيامة إن الله بكل شيء عليم ) المجادلة : 7
> 
>  عنَ لي يوما وأنا أقرأ هذه الآية سؤال : لم بدأ الله - سبحانه - بذكر الثلاثة ؟
> 
> علما بأن التناجي يكون بين الاثنين ؟
> 
> ثم لما أعدت النظر والتلاوة ، رُزقت الإجابة والهداية :
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
في الحقيقة لم أقتنع كثيرا بما قلته عن مسألة العدد فبحثت و سأنقل لك ما وجدت و ما يخطر ببالي من أفكار غير مرتبة ^^
-   .  " نَجْوَى النَّفْسِ "   :   حَدِيثُهَا ،  أَيْ مَا يُوَجِّهُهُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ حَدِيثٍ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ  .  المجادلة آية  10 إِنَّمَا النَّجْوَى مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ  (و هذه الآية ينبغي التأمل فيها أيضا و في أسباب النزول...)
   .  " نَجْوَى الْمُمَثِّلِ "   :   الْحِوَارُ الدَّاخِلِيُّ الَّذِي يُوَجِّهُهُ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ حِينَ  يَكُونُ وَحِيداً عَلَى خَشَبَةِ الْمَسْرَحِ .*المعجم:* الغني
  . من المناجاة (يعني واحد فقط؟ لا لا لأن الواحد يناجي ربه) 
  . ألا نقول مثلا في الدعاء: تعلم نجواي
  .نَجْوَى :                                     
                   جمع نَجاوَى  ( لغير المصدر )  :  
 1   -  مصدر نجا .  
 2   -  سِرّ  " باح له بنجواه ،   -  إذا أردت قضاء الحاج من أحدٍ  .  .  .   قدِّم لنجواك ما أحببت من سببِ ،   -   { وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى }   "  .

*المعجم:* اللغة العربية المعاصر -

و فيما يخص العدد و أسباب النزول
- *المسألة السادسة : أنه تعالى ذكر الثلاثة والخمسة ، وأهمل أمر الأربعة في البين ، وذكروا فيه وجوها :* 

* أحدها : أن هذا إشارة إلى كمال الرحمة ، وذلك لأن الثلاثة إذا اجتمعوا ، فإذا أخذ اثنان في التناجي والمش**اورة ، بقي الواحد ضائعا وحيدا ; فيضيق قلبه فيقول الله تعالى : أنا جليسك وأنيسك ، وكذا الخمسة إذا اجتمع**وا بقي الخامس وحيدا فريدا ، أما إذا كانوا أربعة لم يبق واحد منهم فريدا ، فهذا إشارة إلى أن* *كل من انقطع عن الخلق ما يتركه الله تعالى ضائعا* *  .* 

* وثانيها : أن* *العدد الفرد أشرف من الزوج* *؛ لأن الله وتر يحب الوتر ، فخص الأعداد الفرد بالذكر تنبيها على أنه لا بد من رعاية الأمور الإلهي**ة في جميع الأمور .* 

* وثالثها : أن* *أقل ما لا بد منه في المشاورة* *التي يكون الغرض منها تمهيد مصلحة ثلاثة حتى يكون الاثنان كالمتنازعين في النفي والإثبات ، والثالث ك**المتوسط الحاكم بينهما ، فحينئذ تكمل تلك المشورة ، ويتم ذلك الغرض ، وهكذا في كل جمع اجتمعوا للمش**اورة ، فلا بد فيهم من واحد يكون حكما مقبول القول ؛ فلهذا السبب لا بد *  [ ص: 231 ] *وأن تكون أرباب المشاورة عددهم فردا ، فذكر سبحانه الفردين الأولين ، واكتفى بذكرهما تنبيها على ال**باقي .* 

* ورابعها : أن الآية نزلت في قوم من المنافقين ، اجتمعوا على التناجي مغايظة للمؤمنين ، وكانوا على هذين ال**عددين ، قال*  *ابن عباس*  *  :* *نزلت هذه الآية في* *ربيعة*  *وحبيب ابني عمرو*  *،*  *وصفوان بن أمية*  *، كانوا يوما يتحدثون ، فقال أحدهم : هل يعلم الله ما تقول ؟ وقال الثاني : يعلم البعض دون البعض ، وقال الثا**لث : إن كان يعلم البعض فيعلم الكل .* 

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?flag=1&bk_no=  132&ID=4925

----------


## أم هانئ

بوركت أختنا أم كريم وجزيت خيرا 

بفضل الله نحن لا نكتب على ملأ خاطرة  حول بعض الآيات إلا بعد بحث ورجوع إلى ما يتيسر لنا من التفاسير المعتمدة 

- ولك مطلق الحرية والحق في قبول أو رد ما أكتبه أخيتي 

وسأنقل لك ما تيسر لي  لعل في ذلك ما يرشدنا جميعا للصواب :

*من  قال من أهل العلم ( أن النجوى تبدأ من ثلاثة فما فوق ) إنما قصد النجوى  المنهي عنها والمذكورة في الحديث الصحيح   : «إذا كانوا  ثلاثة، فلا يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث»

فهم يتحدثون عن النجوى المنهي عنها وهي التي تبدأ ولابد من الثلاثة وذلك  بأن يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث فلا يُتصور وقوع إثم إذا كان المتناجيان اثنين  ولا ثالث معهما ، وهذا المعنى رُزقته من قراءتي للرابط التالي حين كنت  أبحث لكم عن جواب لما تفضلتم بطرحه ؛ فهلا تفضلتم بالقراءة المتدبرة لما  فيه ، علما بأني لا أزعم أني فهمت الصواب يقينا ولكنه محض اجتهاد أرجو أنه  صواب يزول به الإشكال والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم . 

http://www.taimiah.org/index.aspx?fu...=982&node=8707


**جاء في تفسير الطبري   : 


فقال : ( ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة ) من خلقه ، ( إلا هو رابعهم ) يسمع سرهم  ونجواهم ، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أسرارهم ، ( ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا  أدنى ) يقول : ولا يكون من نجوى خمسة إلا هو سادسهم كذلك ، ( ولا أدنى من ذلك ) يقول : ولا أقل من ثلاثة ( ولا أكثر ) من  ستة ، ( إلا هو معهم ) إذا تناجوا ، ( أين ما كانوا ) يقول : في أي موضع ومكان كانوا .



http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=50&ID=4825


فها هو الطبري يقول أن الأدني من ذلك : ما كان  أقل من الثلاثة 
وهذا هو الذي تطمئن إليه النفس حيث العرب إذا أرادت التعبير عن شيء بالأقل والأكثر ذكرت طرفين وقالت ولا أقل أو أدني من ذلك أي أول طرف مذكور ولا أكثر من ذلك  أي آخر طرف مذكور  ولا تقصد ما بينهما كما تفضلتم بذكره ؛ لأن الأعداد البينية مفهومة ضمنا  من السياق بينما الغرض من الكلام أصالة التبيه على أن المراد كل ما هو أقل  من المذكور أولا  وكل ما هو أكثر من المذكور آخرا .
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .


**وأضيف هذا الرابط لما فيه من مزيد إيضاح :

http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....twaId&Id=52830


**أرجو أن أكون وفقت في إزالة ولو قليلا من العكارة والكدر بوركتم 

وأشكر لكم حرصكم ونصحكم .
*

----------


## أم هانئ

محض المحاولة يكفي ...!!



إذا كان الأصل المرجو من علاقتك بأحدهم هو التكامل ، ثم وصلت معه إلى نقطة اللاتفاهم ، وصار ما يجمعك به قناعة كل منكما باللاتوافق ...!!

ثم تغريك نفسك أملا بلعل وعسى وربما ؛ فإذا ذهبتَ تبغي الإصلاح باذلا وسعك حتى وإن بلغتَ في نواله حد الكفاح ، فاجأك الآخر بأنه لن يتقدم إلا بما هو متاح : فيجهر في وجهك أنه أبدا لن يتغير لأجلك ، ولن يستطيع مهما فعلتَ أو توسلتَ وقلتَ مسايرتك ، فإن كنت تريد حقا الإصلاح فينبغي أن ترضى قابلا هذا المتاح ...!!

حينها يتملكك اليأس ، وتوقن أنه لا سبيل إلى توافق الحس ، و يجللك الهم فما حسبته أملا كان محض سراب و وهم ...!!

تحدث نفسك متحسرا : إنما كان يكفيني منه محض المحاولة ...!!

----------


## أمة الستير

إذا وصلت معه إلى نقطة "اللاتفاهم "، وصار ما يجمعك به قناعة كل منكما ب"اللاتوافق " فإنما ذلك سببه "اللامبالاة" فما عليك سوى إقبار "لعل" ونحر "عسى" ووأد "ربما" فلم يعد هناك سوى خيار واحد :"اللاتعايش "أو بعبارة أكثر وضوحا الانسحاب والفرار بما تبقى من كرامة وماء وجه.(ابتسامة يائسة)

----------


## أم هانئ

> إذا وصلت معه إلى نقطة "اللاتفاهم "، وصار ما يجمعك به قناعة كل منكما ب"اللاتوافق " فإنما ذلك سببه "اللامبالاة" فما عليك سوى إقبار "لعل" ونحر "عسى" ووأد "ربما" فلم يعد هناك سوى خيار واحد :"اللاتعايش "أو بعبارة أكثر وضوحا الانسحاب والفرار بما تبقى من كرامة وماء وجه.(ابتسامة يائسة)


ما هذا التفاؤل الـ................... أسود !! ( ابتسامة موافقة تماما )

----------


## أم هانئ

*حكايات على شرف الثورة و الانتخابات ....!!*
  لا خيار إلا للكفار  ...!!


من أعجب ما قد تسمع من شنيع التٌراهات ، وعظيم الفِرى والخرافات استدلال بعضهم غير الصائب  ببعض الآيات  ...!!

فتراهم يعضدون شنيع أفعالهم ، ببنت من بنات أفكارهم استولدوها  بجهلهم من عميق سقيم أفهامهم ..!!

 - فقد سمعت أحدهم يجيب مذيعا  فور تبوّئه منصبا دينيا رفيعا : كيف أجبر  بناتي  يوما على ارتداء الحجاب  - يقصد الخمار المزين القصير  - و قد قال  رب الأرباب : ( لا إكراه في الدين )؟!!

- بينما استنكرت إحدى الحقوقيات بملء فيها زعمت أمام كثير من  الشاشات   :  لقد  أعطانا الله مطلق الحرية : ( من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ) فليست  الطاعات على العباد جبرية ...!!


فإن كان العجب شديد من استدلالاتهم الشوهاء ، فالأكثر عجبا  تأمين  سامعيهم على تراهاتهم كالبلهاء..!!

فمال هؤلاء القوم لا يفقهون ؛  و بالآيات التي قيلت في الكفار الأصليين  على أنفسهم يُنزلون  ...!!

فتلك الآيات نزلت في الكافرين ، بينما المستدلون بها  على أنفسهم  من المسلمين ...!!!!!


ولننظر ما جاء في تفسير كتاب ربنا العظيم :

( لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم ) البقرة :  256  

جاء في تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير :
يقول تعالى : ( لا إكراه في الدين ) أي : لا تكرهوا أحدا على الدخول في دين  الإسلام فإنه بين واضح جلي دلائله وبراهينه لا يحتاج إلى أن يكره أحد على  الدخول فيه ، بل من هداه الله للإسلام وشرح صدره ونور بصيرته دخل فيه على  بينة ، ومن أعمى الله قلبه وختم على سمعه وبصره فإنه لا يفيده الدخول في  الدين مكرها مقسورا . وقد ذكروا أن سبب نزول هذه الآية في قوم من الأنصار ،  وإن كان حكمها عاما . انتهى




 ( وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا ) الكهف :  29  

جاء في تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير :
يقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : وقل يا محمد للناس : هذا الذي  جئتكم به من ربكم هو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه ولا شك ( فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن  شاء فليكفر ) هذا من باب التهديد والوعيد الشديد ؛ ولهذا قال : ( إنا  أعتدنا ) أي : أرصدنا ) للظالمين ) وهم الكافرون بالله ورسوله وكتابه (  نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها ) أي : سورها . انتهى


بينما لا خيار لمسلم إلا الطاعة ، والتسليم لأمر خالقه قدر الطوق والاستطاعة  ..!!


{ وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى  اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ  أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا  مُبِينًا ْ} الأحزاب : 36

قال السعدي في تفسيره :
أي: لا ينبغي ولا يليق، ممن اتصف بالإيمان، إلا الإسراع في مرضاة اللّه  ورسوله، والهرب من سخط اللّه ورسوله، وامتثال أمرهما، واجتناب نهيهما، فلا  يليق بمؤمن ولا مؤمنة { إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا ْ} من  الأمور، وحتَّما به وألزما به { أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ  أَمْرِهِمْ ْ} أي: الخيار، هل يفعلونه أم لا؟ بل يعلم المؤمن والمؤمنة، أن  الرسول أولى به من نفسه، فلا يجعل بعض أهواء نفسه حجابًا بينه وبين أمر  اللّه ورسوله.  
{ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُبِينًا ْ}  أي: بَيِّنًا، لأنه ترك الصراط المستقيم الموصلة إلى كرامة اللّه، إلى  غيرها، من الطرق الموصلة للعذاب الأليم، فذكر أولاً السبب الموجب لعدم  معارضته أمر اللّه ورسوله، وهو الإيمان، ثم ذكر المانع من ذلك، وهو التخويف  بالضلال، الدال على العقوبة والنكال. انتهى 

وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره :   
 فهذه الآية عامة في جميع الأمور ، وذلك أنه إذا حكم  الله ورسوله بشيء ، فليس لأحد مخالفته ولا اختيار لأحد هاهنا ، ولا رأي ولا  قول ، كما قال تعالى : ( فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم  لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما ) [ النساء : 65 ] وفي  الحديث : " والذي نفسي بيده ، لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما جئت به  "(1) ولهذا شدد في خلاف ذلك ، فقال : ( ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا  مبينا ) ، كقوله تعالى : ( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم ) [ النور : 63 ] انتهى 


اللهم ارزقنا طاعتك ، ولا تحرمنا - بذنوبنا - رحمتك آمين .



-----------------------------------------------------

(1) والذي نفسي بيده , لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما جئت به
* الراوي: - المحدث: أحمد شاكر - المصدر: عمدة التفسير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/533
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
﻿** وضعفه الألباني المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 166
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده ضعيف 
*** وقال الشيخ العثيمين معناه صحيح وهو ضعيف :
المصدر: مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين - الصفحة أو الرقم: 757/10 خلاصة حكم  المحدث: معناه صحيح .....الصفحة أو الرقم: 91/16 خلاصة حكم المحدث: ضعيف.

----------


## أم هانئ

أحببتُ أن يكونَ الوداعُ باسمًا ...!!


لم يفهموا أنه  يودعهم  ، لم يفهموا أنه مفارقهم ...!!

 لِمَ يستبعد الآخرون الوداع الباسم ...!!

 وهل لا يتم  فراق إلا ومعه بكاء  لازم ...!!

 فالتبسم أولى به أناس لهم في  نفوسنا مكان سالم  ...!!

وطيب الذكرى نرجوها ممن  ندعو  لهم بعظيم خير دائم ...!!

لو يعلمون ما سُتر عنهم بالتبسم من حريق ضارم ...!!

لو يعلمون ما ستر عنهم  بالتبسم حين ولىّ من بكاء غائم ...!!

ما لاموا يوما مفارقهم ذا الوداع الباسم ...!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ما الجديد رائعه .. هذا العادي عندك
الروعه!!!

----------


## أمة الستير

"أهون ألف مرة أن نذرف سيول الدموع الحرى 
وألا نحتمي  بابتسامة مغلفة 
خلفها اعتصار قلب 
والتياع كبد 
وأنين تردد صدى في سراديب صوت أبكمه الفراق"

نلتقي مرة اخرى في هذه.
بورك اليراع وبوركت صاحبته.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> أحببتُ أن يكونَ الوداعُ باسمًا ...!!
> 
> 
> لم يفهموا أنه  يودعهم  ، لم يفهموا أنه مفارقهم ...!!
> 
>  لِمَ يستبعد الآخرون الوداع الباسم ...!!
> 
>  وهل لا يتم  فراق إلا ومعه بكاء  لازم ...!!
> 
> ...


إي والله يا أختي!!!
ودَّعتُ أقربَ الصَّديقاتِ ووَدَّعَتني ((وداعًا باسمً)) فهل هذا دليلٌ على أنَّ المشاعرَ بردت فجأة؟

أحسَنَ اللهُ إليكِ، وباركَ فيكِ...

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكن

----------


## أم هانئ

بما تُحاذ المكانة في النفوس ...؟




 قد ننجح  في شعل مكانة عالية مؤقتة في النفوس بطيب  الكلمات  ...

بينما إن إردنا لتلك المكانة الثبات  فضلا عن  النماء و الازدياد  فعلينا أن ندعم بأفعالنا  ولابد تلكم  الكلمات ...

----------


## أم هانئ

لحظة صدق مع النفس  ...!!




كم من الناس يعملون بقوله تعالى :

{خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ}  الأعراف: 199



 و كم من الناس يعملون بقول الشاعر :

 ألا لا يــجــلــهــن أحـــــــــد عــلــيــنـــا**  * فـنـجـهـل فــــوق جــهـــل الجـاهـلـيـنـا 



و السؤال : أي القولين شعارنا ،  وأيهما  بصدق يعبّـر عن حقيقة حالنا  ؟!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

غاليتي أم هانئ...

إني أحبك في الله 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم  وأصلح أعمالنا وقلوبنا جميعا وجمعنا في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

طمئنيني عنك

----------


## أمة الستير

بل أنت طمئنيني يا أم البراء
حفظك الله
 ومعذرة لحبيبتنا أم هانئ

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بل أنت طمئنيني يا أم البراء
> حفظك الله
>  ومعذرة لحبيبتنا أم هانئ


أنا أنتقل لبيت آخر لا أجد وقت لشيء .. الله المستعان
اعتذر عن تقصيري مع الجميع حبيبتي

----------


## أم هانئ

> غاليتي أم هانئ...
> 
> إني أحبك في الله 
> 
> تقبل الله منا ومنكم  وأصلح أعمالنا وقلوبنا جميعا وجمعنا في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله


آمين آمين آمين
أحبك الله كما أحببتني بورك فيك غاليتي

----------


## أم هانئ

أم البراء وأمة الستير أحسن الله إليكما ورزقنا وإياكم الخير حيث كان آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

لا ينقص من أجره شيئا (1)...!!



 أشهد أنه لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى أسررت بهذا في نفسي بعدما رأت عيني ...!!

 أعود بكم إلى بداية الأحداث ، علكم تؤكدون على ما اعتراني من عجب و إحساس ...!!


 تلقيت دعوة على الإفطار فلبيتها ، وهناك التقيت بصحبة من أفضل الأخوات كنت قد افتقدتها ...!!

وقضينا الوقت قبل الإفطار في طيب الحديث ونافع الأذكار ...

حتى إذا أوشكت الشمس على المغيب ، أسرعت مضيفتنا تقرب الماء والتمر مع  الحليب ...!

فإذا بأخت من بيننا  تتجادل مع مضيفتنا وبعض الأخوات ، بعد أن رأينها تخرج من حقيبتها بعض التمرات ، وعمّ المكان السكات بعد أن نمت إلى مسامعنا تلكم الكلمات : 

- قالت المضيفة لأختنا : لمَ لا تتفضلين بالإفطار على تمرنا ...؟!

- فردت أختنا بإصرار أبي : آسفة أنا لا أفطر إلا على تمر من مال أبي ، فلن أعطي لغيره الأجر ، فإن أصررتم فلن أتم معكن الفطر ...!!

- قالت مضيفتنا : والدك  - حفظه الله - ولا شك أبدا مأجور بكل عمل صالح منك مقبول  ..!!
بينما نحن نطمع في نوال الأجر بتلك الدعوة إلى الطعام والفطر ؛ ففضلا لا تحرمينا الأجر ، فمثلك نظنه على خير (2)...!!

- ولم يؤثر في أختنا ما سمعته من قول ، وأصرت - غفر الله لها - على الإفطار على ما معها من التمر ...(3)!!

 وبعد أن رفع الأذان ، وأفطر كل من في المكان ،  صلينا المغرب في تمام  ،  ثم جلسنا إلى الطعام  ...!

وبينما  بدأ الفطور ، إذا بأخت لنا  قد حبسها ازدحام المرور عن التبكير بالحضور ...!

دخلت فألقت على الجميع السلام ، ثم قالت لمضيفتنا ذلك الكلام : هلا  تفضلت عليّ ببعض التمرات وكوب من الماء لأحسو بعض الحسيات ...!!

فقالت مضيفتنا في دهشة : ألم تفطري حتى هذه اللحظة ...؟!

قالت أختنا وهي تبتسم : ولم لا  أشركك في أجر صومي ، مادام - ولله الحمد  - لن ينقص شيئا من أجري ...!!


 فألفتني أسر في نفسي :  أشهد أنه لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى

فخالقنا أعلم بنفوسنا  منا إذ رغبنا في إفطار الصائمين جاعلا - سبحانه - على ذلك الأجر الثمين 
ثم أخبر المفطرين وأكد لهم أن ذلك لن ينقص شيئا من أجر صيامهم  ؛ حتى لا يصدهم عن تلبية الدعوة خوفهم  من نقصان أجرهم ؛ وبذا يكون بعضنا لبعض سببا في نوال الأجر ... !! 

فليت شعري ! من منا الأكثر تفضلا على صاحبه : الذين فطّروا الصائمين ، أم أولئك الذين لدعوة إفطار إخوانهم كانوا من الملبين ....؟!



-------------------------------------------------------

(1) -   من فطر صائما كان له مثل أجره ، غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئا
الراوي: زيد بن خالد الجهني المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6415
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 


(2) -  لا تصاحب إلا مؤمنا ، ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي
الراوي: أبو سعيد المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4832
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 


 (3) -  كان رسول الله يفطر على رطبات قبل أن يصلي فإن لم يكن فعلى تمرات ، فإن لم تكن تمرات حسا حسوات من ماء
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 922
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لحظة صدق مع النفس  ...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كم من الناس يعملون بقوله تعالى :
> 
> {خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ}  الأعراف: 199
> 
> ...


الحقيقة أستعمل الردين لكل له حال!!!

أمّا ردودك علينا يا أم هانئ ففيها بعض القسوة والجفاء وتصيبني بالإحباط أحيانا لذا لن أرد بعاطفتي ثانية هنا  :Smile:  لكن لن يغير من روعة مدادك شيء بوركتِ

----------


## أم هانئ

إن شــــــــــــــ  اء ...!!


قال تعالى : ( يَأَيّهَا الّذِينَ آمَنُوَاْ إِنّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ     يَقْرَبُواْ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَـَذَا وَإِنْ  خِفْتُمْ    عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ إِن شَآءَ  إِنّ اللّهَ    عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ) التوبة : 28

إن المتأمل لقول رب العزة ، لا يزايله شديد الانبهار و كبير الدهشة ...!!
سيقات انسبكت كلماتها القليلة ،  ففاضت من سياقاتها المعاني المنيرة ...!!
أمر تعالى عباده بمنع المشركين مسجده الحرام ، وقد جعل مخالفة أمره هذا من أكبر الحرام ...!!
 و لأنه أعلم بنفوس من خلق ، ذكر لهم ما يزيل عنهم عارض القلق : فذكر لهم إنه سوف يغنيهم من فضله ، فلا ينبغي أن يخشوا الفقر إن امتثلوا لأمره ...!!
لكنه علق منحه الغنى من فضله على مشيئته - سبحانه وتعالى - وحده ...!!
وفي ذلك جمال وأي جمال ! فلو أنه و عدهم بالغنى لمحض الامتثال ، لما كان لامتثالهم ذلك الفضل والإجلال ؛ إذ يظل الاحتمال قائما : أن يمتثلوا ولا يشاء الإله لهم الغنى ، فليس معهم وعد مطلق ، وذلك المحك لمخلص صدق ..!!
 وتُختم الآية بذكر العلم والحكمة الملازمين ضرورة  لأمره ونهيه وعطائه و منعه  ...!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> إذ يظل الاحتمال قائما : أن يمتثلوا ولا يشاء الإله لهم الغنى ، فليس معهم وعد مطلق ، وذلك المحك لمخلص صدق ..!!
> وتُختم الآية بذكر العلم والحكمة الملازمين ضرورة لأمره ونهيه وعطائه و منعه ...!!


المحك للمخلص الصادق
رب اجعلنا منهم

----------


## أمة الستير

*فتح الله عليك أختنا وزادك من فضله.
أستميحك عذرا في إضافة فائدة من تفسير السعدي رحمه الله بخصوص ما طرحت من فائدة:

"وقوله: ( إِنْ شَاءَ) تعليق للإغناء بالمشيئة، لأن الغنى في الدنيا، ليس من لوازم الإيمان، ولا يدل على محبة اللّه، فلهذا علقه اللّه بالمشيئة.

فإن اللّه يعطي الدنيا، من يحب، ومن لا يحب، ولا يعطي الإيمان والدين، إلا من يحب."أ.هـ

لكم تسرني عودتك ،ولكم يسرني أن أعانق حرفك ،بوركت.*

----------


## أم هانئ

> المحك للمخلص الصادق
> رب اجعلنا منهم


آمين آمين بوركت سارتنا

----------


## أم هانئ

> *فتح الله عليك أختنا وزادك من فضله.
> أستميحك عذرا في إضافة فائدة من تفسير السعدي رحمه الله بخصوص ما طرحت من فائدة:
> 
> "وقوله: ( إِنْ شَاءَ) تعليق للإغناء بالمشيئة، لأن الغنى في الدنيا، ليس من لوازم الإيمان، ولا يدل على محبة اللّه، فلهذا علقه اللّه بالمشيئة.
> 
> فإن اللّه يعطي الدنيا، من يحب، ومن لا يحب، ولا يعطي الإيمان والدين، إلا من يحب."أ.هـ
> 
> لكم تسرني عودتك ،ولكم يسرني أن أعانق حرفك ،بوركت.*


أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك غاليتي أمة الستير ونفع بما تفضلت بإضافته آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

تكــــــامل لا تطـــــــــابق ....!!



تفكرت يوما : هل نحن بحاجة إلى التطابق مع البعض ؟

 أم أن حاجتنا إلى هذا البعض هي تحقيق  التكامل  فقط  ؟

 و ماذا لو  وقع التنافر مع من نأمل التكامل معهم لنسعد ؟

 ** أما التطابق فهذا بعيد النوال مستبعد ، وعن التكامل ينبغي أن نسعى بجِد ، أما التنافر فالله نسأل عنه البعد ....!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> تكــــــامل لا تطـــــــــابق ....!!
> 
> 
> 
> تفكرت يوما : هل نحن بحاجة إلى التطابق مع البعض ؟
> 
>  أم أن حاجتنا إلى هذا البعض هي تحقيق  التكامل  فقط  ؟
> 
>  و ماذا لو  وقع التنافر مع من نأمل التكامل معهم لنسعد ؟
> ...


إي واللهِ صدقتِ [عنِ التّكامُلِ ينبغي أن نسعَى بجدّ]؛ كنتُ أعشقُ الرّياضيّاتِ ليومِ رأيتُ التّكامُلَ مقتُّه!
يحتاجُ لجهدٍ جهيدٍ، وفكرٍ نيّر: )

جزااكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ فيكُم...>>هلّا كنتُم بالقربِ دومًا فإنّا في اللهِ نُحبّكُم
+ ليكونَ لكُم نصيبٌ من مُشاكسَاتِنا
= أعانَكُمُ اللهُ^_^

----------


## فجر الأقصى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك 
اتابع إن شاء الرحمن : )

----------


## أم هانئ

> إي واللهِ صدقتِ [عنِ التّكامُلِ ينبغي أن نسعَى بجدّ]؛ كنتُ أعشقُ الرّياضيّاتِ ليومِ رأيتُ التّكامُلَ مقتُّه!
> يحتاجُ لجهدٍ جهيدٍ، وفكرٍ نيّر: )
> 
> جزااكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ فيكُم...>>هلّا كنتُم بالقربِ دومًا فإنّا في اللهِ نُحبّكُم
> + ليكونَ لكُم نصيبٌ من مُشاكسَاتِنا
> = أعانَكُمُ اللهُ^_^


أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة ليتني أستطيع أن أكون بالقرب دائما ولكن .... الله المستعان
سعدت بكريم مرورك وعطر تعليقك بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك 
> اتابع إن شاء الرحمن : )


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحسن الله إليك متابعتك شرف لنا بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

*إطــــــــــــا  ر مُلزم  



(1)


 (أ)- خيركم خيركم لأهله .

(ب)-نسائكم من أهل الجنة ؟ الودود الولود ، العؤود ؛ التي إذا ظلمت قالت : هذه يدي في يدك ،لا أذوق غمضا حتى ترضى .



                                                               (2)


(أ)- ألا إن كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته ...

(ب)-ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ، وللرجال عليهن درجة .




                                                           (3)


(أ)- كفى بالمرء إثما أن يضيع من يعول ...


(ب)- لا يكن أحدكم إمعة يقول : إذا أحسن الناس أحسنت ، وإذا أساءوا أسأت  ...


(ج )- أدوا إليهم حقهم واسألوا الله الذي لكم ...


*

----------


## أم هانئ

* **إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا ....


( إن الله عليم حكيم ) 

 إن العصمة كل العصمة ، والثبات كل الثبات في شديد التمسك بباب الأسماء والصفات .*

----------


## أم هانئ

*

 تشابهــت قلوبـــهم ...!!


وقف يوما عبد المطلب يقول بحكمة من أراد الهرب : ( للبيت ربّ يحميه ) .

وقد سبقه للفرار بنو يهود ، فقالوا لنبيهم : ( اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا ها هنا قعود ) .






*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> * **إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا ....
> 
> 
> ( إن لله عليم حكيم ) 
> 
>  إن العصمة كل العصمة ، والثبات كل الثبات في شديد التمسك بباب الأسماء والصفات .*


اضبطيها حبيبتنا ان الله او ان لله اسمين هما .. بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

أحسن الله إليك أم البراء تم بفضل الله ..

----------


## أم هانئ

*إذا ما انقطع لأي من الأسباب بين القوم الوصال ، حينها سيتجلى لكلٍ كم كان صدق الوداد مطابقا للحال ؟!*

----------


## أم هانئ

*
ذرية بعضها من بعض ...!!



قالوا : ذا فرعون من نسل فرعون فلا عجب ...!!

قلتُ : و ما بال الجنود له ذَنَب ...!!

قالوا : كذا أطاع فرعونَ جنودُه في كل أمر و طلب ...!!

قلتُ : أمّا هذه فلا تعلق و لا سبب ؛ ففرعون الأول كان لجنوده مألوها كربّ ، و أمّا جنود حفيده فموحدون ياللعجــــــب ...!!




*

----------


## طويلبة

> *إذا ما انقطع لأي من الأسباب بين القوم الوصال ، حينها سيتجلى لكلٍ كم كان صدق الوداد مطابقا للحال ؟!*


 هل من مزيد بيان وتوضح لمن لم يكفه التلميح

----------


## طويلبة

> 41- راحـة اليـأس !!!
> 
> إذا ظُلمتَ في يوم ، ولم تستطع رفع ذلك الظلم 
> أو بُخست حقك ، ولم تستطع الإنصاف لنفسك
> أو حُمِّلْتَ بهتانا و ضيما ، ولم تستطع له حولا 
> أو أمّلتَ خيرا ، ضنّ به الأقرب منك رُحما 
> فهل تضرب لك مع القوم في ظلمهم بسهم ؟!
> أم تؤدي الحق الذي عليك ، سائلا الله ما لك ؟!
> فلا تستشرفن حقا بُخِس بالأمس ، ولا تطمحنّ من أحد رقة الحس
> فعليك عليك : باليأس ، فإن فيه راحة النفس .


 فضلا  ومالسبيل إلى تحصيله ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسن لله إليكِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

جزاكِ الله خيرا ونفع بكِ .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لا تحصليه الا بالتمرين والتدريب اختي

----------


## أم إسحاق الجزائرية

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
نفع الله بك ورفع قدرك ولا حرمك الأجر والثواب

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
> نفع الله بك ورفع قدرك ولا حرمك الأجر والثواب


آمين وإياك غاليتي جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك

----------


## أم هانئ

مــــــــــــا تكـــــــــــــ  ــون ؟





  المفارقــــــــ  ــة هـــــــــي : 

 أن تكون عند بعضهم خيارًا متاحًا ، بينما تأبى نفسك إلا أن تكون هدفًا مأمولاً ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

*** تُرى كيف سيكون اللقاء ...؟!!




- أََتُراهُ يُجْري سيلَ حِممٍ من بكاء ...!

- أََتُراهُ يُطفئُ شوقَ أيامِ الشقاء ...!

- أََتُراهُ يَمحو أثرُه جُرحًا تعمق بالجفاء ...!

- أََتُراهُ يَروي ماؤُه قلبًا تشقق بالصَّداء ...!

- أََتُراهُ يهزم نورُه شبحَ العداوةِ بالنقاء ...!

- أَتُراهُ يُطرب قلبُا كُسِر يومًا بالحداء ....!

- أََتُراهُ يقتل دفؤه برد التباعد والجفاء ...!

- أََتُراهُ يحوي حضنُه عودَ المودةِ و الصفاء ...!

- أََتُراهُ يُزهر بالأملِ ليصِحَّ حبٌّ بالشفاء ...!

أمـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ


_ تُرَاهُ محضَ وهمٍ بدا كسَرابِ في أرضٍ فضـــــــــــــ  اء ...!!




______________________________  _____

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243037

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...65397613,d.Ym  s*

----------


## أم هانئ

* هـــــــــل تلازمهما حتـــــــــم ...؟!




 - بينما أقبل العذر ممن قصّر ، تأبى نفسي الرضا والقبول بما قدم وفسّر ...!!



- فإذا ما أبديتُ تفهما للعذر ، ثم أبيت الرضا بقبول ما وقع من أمر ، لامني  على فعل ذلك القوم ؛ زاعمين التلازم بين الرضا والقبول بالعذر ....!!


- فأدفع بأن ذلك التلازم عندي ليس بحتم : * فالعذر مناط بقبوله العقل ، * بينما الرضا من خصائص القلب ...!!



- فهل تُراني على القوم قد أغربت ، وبمقولتي هذه عن الخلق قد تفردت ...؟؟!




*

----------


## أم هانئ

*سبحان الملك !

بينما تعاني مشقة التواصل مع من هو بعيد في قربه ، إذا باللطيف يمن عليك بيسر تواصلٍ مع من هو قريب في بعده  .....سبحان الملك !*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## أم هانئ

> سبحان الله وبحمده


سبحانه غاليتي ...!

----------


## أم هانئ

*لا تحلـــــــم بالعتــــــق ......!!


 قال تعالى : ( فلا اقتحم العقبة وما أدراك ما العقبة فك رقبة (1) ) سورة البلد .


وقال تعالى : " وَالَّذِينَ يَبْتَغُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ فَكَاتِبُوهُمْ إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا (2) " سورة  النور


أما هم فيستعبدوننا أبدا :  فلا عتق ،  ولا مكاتبة ألبتة ، وأما عن دبر(3) فيملكوننا للورثة .....!!!


----------------------------------------

(1) - " فلا اقتحم العقبة "فهلا تجاوز مشقة الآخرة بإنفاق ماله, فيأمن.
" وما أدراك ما العقبة "وأي شيء أعلمك ما مشقة الآخرة, وما يعين على  تجاوزها؟ " فك رقبة " إنه عتق رقبة مؤمنة من أسر الرق. انتهى تفسير السعدي

(2)- وقوله " وَالَّذِينَ يَبْتَغُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ فَكَاتِبُوهُمْ إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا " .
أي: من ابتغى وطلب منكم الكتابة, وأن يشتري نفسه, من عبيد وإماء, فأجيبوه إلى ما طلب, وكاتبوه.
" إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ فِيهِمْ " أي في الطالبين للكتابة " خَيْرًا " أي: قدرة على التكسب, وصلاحا في دينه.
لأن في الكتابة, تحصيل المصلحتين, مصلحة العتق والحرية, ومصلحة العوض, الذي يبذله في فداء نفسه.
وربما جد واجتهد, وأدرك لسيده في مدة الكتابة من المال, ما لا يحصل عليه في رقه.
فلا يكون ضرر على السيد في كتابته, مع حصول عظيم المنفعة للعبد.
فلذلك أمر الله بالكتابة, على هذا الوجه, أمر إيجاب, كما هو الظاهر, أو أمر استحباب على القول الآخر.
وأمر بمعاونتهم على كتابتهم, لكونهم محتاجين لذلك, بسبب أنهم لا مال لهم .انتهى تفسير السعدي .

(3)- عن دُبِر : أي يصبح العبد حرا بموت مالكه .*

----------


## أم هانئ

*حُقّ لـه أن يذوب خجــلا ...!!



حين يقارف أحدنا ذنبـا ؛ ثم ينتظر عاجل العقاب وجـلا ...!!

فإذا بالكريم يغدق عليه نعمـا ؛ فلا يملك حينها إلا أن يذوب خجـلا ...!!


فلَنَعْمَاؤه بعد عصيان عبده أشد من وجع العقاب ألمــــــا ....!!
*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *حُقّ لـه أن يذوب خجــلا ...!!
> حين يقارف أحدنا ذنبـا ؛ ثم ينتظر عاجل العقاب وجـلا ...!!
> فإذا بالكريم يغدق عليه نعمـا ؛ فلا يملك حينها إلا أن يذوب خجـلا ...!!
> فلَنَعْمَاؤه بعد عصيان عبده أشد من وجع العقاب ألمــــــا ....!!
> *


اللهم تقبل منا توبتنا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم .
أحسن الله إليك أم هانئ كما عهدتك دائما تأتين بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد .
أسأل الله لك التيسير والعودة قريبا لهذا المجلس المبارك .

----------

